# NBA fans



## blankety blank

Hey, this is a thread about the NBA and all things basketball. Basketball discussions and debates, predictions about the new season, favorite teams, favorite players (T-MAC!!)
I need the NBA, I'm dying!!!


----------



## uffie

t-mac? Coming off the bench for the pistons t-mac?


----------



## MrQuiet76

I don't know how I'm gonna make it if the NBA doesn't have a season this year..... for the last 10 years or so, I've followed the NBA hardcore. I like other sports too, but none of them are quite as fun to follow as the NBA


----------



## blankety blank

*Mcgrady is awesome*

Yes 4 time scoring champion Mcgrady :mumlol. Me too man, since the Kobe and Shaq days. Hopefully the players will take thier paycut before the season starts instead of holding out and then taking it. Thier taking a paycut...22 out of 30 teams losing money and they want to argue thier not geting paid too much :no. Who are your guys favorite teams and players??


----------



## JenN2791

I was just wondering the other day if there was a sports section on this forum, and... I have found my savior, especially the NBA thread 

Go Lakers!

It's going to seriously suck if there will indeed be no season this year. So ridiculous.


----------



## blankety blank

*hey happy you're here *



JenN2791 said:


> I was just wondering the other day if there was a sports section on this forum, and... I have found my savior, especially the NBA thread
> 
> Go Lakers!
> 
> It's going to seriously suck if there will indeed be no season this year. So ridiculous.


I know eh, I need the nba like a vampire needs blood. Go Mavs . I am proud to say that after 10+ years of watching NBA i finally won a chamionship :clap. I hope the strike will finish right in the nick of time like teh NFL. I also hope there will be a hard cap so like the NFL and Hockey any team canwin the championship every year, instead of 5 possible teams.


----------



## JenN2791

You guys truly deserved it though. I was getting sick and tired of hearing about Miami ALLLL SEASSSSOOOON LOOOOONG, especially Lebron James. I really do not want to hear about them next season (whenever that'll be). I'm quite glad we haven't heard much about Miami during off-season, thankfully.

Have you ever been to any NBA games before?


----------



## blankety blank

*Cheers *



JenN2791 said:


> You guys truly deserved it though. I was getting sick and tired of hearing about Miami ALLLL SEASSSSOOOON LOOOOONG, especially Lebron James. I really do not want to hear about them next season (whenever that'll be). I'm quite glad we haven't heard much about Miami during off-season, thankfully.
> 
> Have you ever been to any NBA games before?


Yea eh, not 1, not 2, not 3, not 4, not 5, not 6, not 7.....yawn. They are cheaters, they all planned the big three 3 years before they did it. If the NBA had rules like the stockmarket they would all go to jail for insider trading :yes. This is the best time of the year except for the playoffs where all the big trades and free agents sign. I love looking at NBA.com transactions and getting shocked by the big moves . No, unfortunately I never have. I used to live in ottawa and missed my chance . Have you? Maybe I can imagine your experience and count it a bit :b


----------



## melissa75

MAVS :clap

There's another NBA thread in here somewhere that we had going during last year's season. But, anyway, it was good times when the Mavs were here in Dallas during the playoffs for a few games and ended up winning! I was at a bar for the final game and grown men were CRYING. It was awesome.


----------



## blankety blank

cynical idealist said:


> MAVS :clap
> 
> There's another NBA thread in here somewhere that we had going during last year's season. But, anyway, it was good times when the Mavs were here in Dallas during the playoffs for a few games and ended up winning! I was at a bar for the final game and grown men were CRYING. It was awesome.


I'm so jealous :sigh lol. I would of done anything to of experienced that playoffs. i've liked them since the Raef Lafrenz era lol. I miss Shawn Bradley, he was awesome. I had a few tears in my eye too but...but it was just dust .


----------



## i just want luv

Vince Carter, Devin Harris
New Jersey,Orlando Magic, Clippers


----------



## blankety blank

i just want luv said:


> Vince Carter, Devin Harris
> New Jersey,Orlando Magic, Clippers


Hey, Air Canada, he was the only bit basketball people in canada were proud in the NBA for years. Toronto has a horrible record of letting talent slip through thier fingers. Clips eh, I like Blake Griffin, he's one my newest players .


----------



## i just want luv

jyder said:


> Hey, Air Canada, he was the only bit basketball people in canada were proud in the NBA for years. Toronto has a horrible record of letting talent slip through thier fingers. Clips eh, I like Blake Griffin, he's one my newest players .


Yeh hope Blake keeps improving he can be something really special.


----------



## blankety blank

Definately, hes the kind of player who comes around every 10 years or so. I also love the Knicks, I don't know why but I formed a likeness to them when they were the worst team in the league. having t-mac and jamal crawford definately helped.


----------



## JenN2791

jyder said:


> Yea eh, not 1, not 2, not 3, not 4, not 5, not 6, not 7.....yawn. They are cheaters, they all planned the big three 3 years before they did it. If the NBA had rules like the stockmarket they would all go to jail for insider trading :yes. This is the best time of the year except for the playoffs where all the big trades and free agents sign. I love looking at NBA.com transactions and getting shocked by the big moves . No, unfortunately I never have. I used to live in ottawa and missed my chance . Have you? Maybe I can imagine your experience and count it a bit :b


You can say that again. It's ridiculous. Very sad move by Lebron because he had stated a couple times before that he was absolutely loyal to Cleveland, then BOOM! the bomb went off with that ridiculous ESPN "special" when everyone who have been traded only just get a brief news story, nothing like a big SHOW. *sighs* The NBA sure isn't what it used to be. I'm scared that all the "bigs" in the league will just team up together... where's the competition in that really? Such a great thing that Kobe and MJ never teamed up back in the 90s. Things sure wouldn't be as legendary between them like it is now if they had teamed up.

Thoughts on Dwight Howard by any chance? I heard he's thought about Lakers and other teams to join....

But nah I've never been to a game. I live about an hour from the Staples Center but I've never been able to afford to go  lol



jyder said:


> Clips eh, I like Blake Griffin, he's one my newest players .


Amazing dude, on and off the court, in my opinion. Definitely looking forward to see him play again


----------



## ATCQ

Yes,

I'm very relieved that the Mavs won the championship this year. They deserved it, especially Dirk Nowitzki. 

T-mac was my favorite player in the NBA from his days on the Raptors to his "prime" years on the Magic. His tenure on the Houston Rockets, though, felt somewhat very mixed due to his injury proneness. 

Now, I'd have to say that the Lakers have always been my favorite team to support and root for. I always liked Kobe Bryant as a player viscerally, but he became my favorite player as T-mac's injuries slowly led to his decline and as Kobe steadily elevated his game to another level by carrying the Lakers on his back. 


I miss the 2000-2005 days in the NBA, too, when the stars, of today, (lebron, wade, carmelo, dwight) were just rookies and players like Tmac, Vince Carter, Steve Francis, Kevin Garnett, Allen Iverson, held the spotlight. 

I may have been a little too young to watch/understand the NBA during the 90s, but I'm never going to forget NBA on NBC with Bob Costas and its theme song, haha.


----------



## idkaname

Huge Knicks fan!!!!! Proud to be one of the few fans who stuck with the team through their uhh rough patch(?).

Really hoping this lockout ends soon. I was actually looking forward to summer league and the preseason and the trades. *sigh* They need to get it together ASAP.

I definitely rooted for Dallas because J. Kidd and Dirk def deserved it. As for Miami I have no problem with them. Love dwade, tolerate lebron (definitely respect his game), and I think they have a good shot this year.


----------



## blankety blank

Thats what happens when you hire your friend as your agent. After Lebron went from loved superstar to hated villain, his friend agent ditched him and left him to dig his way out of his grave which only kept getting deeper. I remember I watched the fist game back to Cleveland for Lebron and in the after game interview he was asked if he regretted the way he did the "Big Move" and he said he ahd no regrets. Nice answer Lebron :no. Teaming up is cheating and ruins the game, no other sport does that. One a side note about bigs, how much smaller has the league gotten after Shaq wasn't completely dominant. Every position downgraded is height and weight by 2 inches and 10 pounds. No more 7 feet 300 pounders, their phased out and completely useless now. Yea Dwight needs to get out of Orlando pronto, they have a worst team in the league kind of roster with horrible contracts. he'll probably become a Laker (lucky you :clap) I wouldn't mind Dwight on the Mavericks :yes. Don't worry I can't afford to go either, it would cost me 3000 dollars :b


----------



## blankety blank

Me too, If we didn't win this year we probably wouldn't have the chance for another decade. Ok Dirk is super human, he amazed me and deserves to be considered in the top 30 players of all time after that. Amazing shooting performance, he didn't even get lay-ups he mid range fade awayed himeself to a title. Yea eh, t-mac could of done so much more with his career, such a shame injuries too it over. i remember when t-mac, Yao and ron artest ended up on the same team, I thought they would be contenders, but it was disappointment after disappointment. Yea eh, I miss allen iverson, i have his jersey from the 76ers. he's playing in China right now (or the euroleague not sure) 2000-2005 was a great stretch. I've never heard that theme song, i'll have to check it out.


----------



## blankety blank

Knicks fan :bananaYea, fans need the offseason. It's exciting to see how the league forms and a preview into which teams will be interesting this year. J Kidd and Dirk definately deserved it and it was even more sweet that they beat Miami who stole it from us last time we made finals. yea huge rough patch, lesson to be learned, don't sign bad players to lucrative 7 year contracts lol


----------



## ATCQ

Nostalgia.....


----------



## JenN2791

I sometimes feel "bigs" in the league are avoided simply due to fear of constant injuries. Of course not everyone's fallen into that category like Andrew Bynum has unfortunately been, but still. :\

Love Dwight though, wouldn't mind him here obviously. He would also be a great addition to the Mavs as well.


----------



## blankety blank

LOL, reminds me of hockey night in Canada.


----------



## blankety blank

You're right, big men are athletic which makes them good and most of the good ones injure thier knee (ACL tear) and takes them back into mediocraty (on a side not i've torn my acl  List of ACL tears: Greg Oden x4, Chris Webber, Kenyon Martinx 3, Andew Bynum, Blake Griffin, Amare Stoudemire x2 and the list goes on and on. Luckily Amare and Blake bounced back. Love Dwight too, My favorite NBA players are the ones that can shot block and rebound, probably from my NBA 2k. How would you feel about the Lakers trading away Bynum and co for him? (I think I heard that rumor a while ago) If I don't get Dwight (please please) I'll be happy for you that you have him .


----------



## General Shy Guy

My Kings are a couple of seasons away from playoff contention. It's been too long. The future looks bright though. We'll see how the Jimmer/Tyreke situation works out in the backcourt, but I'm excited :yes .


----------



## blankety blank

Do you remember the days of the contenders with Chris Webber, Mike Bibby, Doug Christie, Brad Miller and Ron Artest and Rick Adelman Coaching? That team was great and really entertaining to watch. Too bad they couldn't win a championship . Yea eh, kings have a lot of young talent, I think they need a veteran player who can lead them and teac them the discipline thye need to succeed in thye NBA. Can't wait to watch Jimmer play :boogie


----------



## i just want luv

I love watching every team in the league its my life!!!!! and its being taken away from us!!!!!......If the lockout ended before next month it'd be christmas for me.


Did the mavs move Butler? I'm so out of the 2011-12 rosters loop cus I couldn't watch anything. I saw Rudy Fernandaz on there on 2k12 and Steven Jack on the Bucks 
I couldnt do anything but smh. I need to catch up.


----------



## blankety blank

Yea same, basketball is a huge part of my life. I really don't want to miss anymore. Know what would be cool, A fantasy basketball league for all of us here . It would be really fun and entertaining, what does everyone think?
I don't think the Mavs moved Butler, Rudy Fernandez is one of my favorite players and I'm happy he's now on the Mavs . Yea Captain jack's now on the Bucks, I really think he's a perfect fit there. His whole personality of play is great for the Bucks. I'm really looking forward to NBA 2k12, should be good. I don't think you've missed out on much, during a lockout teams don't do anything and players aren't allowed to use team facilities. One big piece of news though is that Deron Williams is going to play in Turkey this year if the lockout stands.


----------



## General Shy Guy

jyder said:


> Do you remember the days of the contenders with Chris Webber, Mike Bibby, Doug Christie, Brad Miller and Ron Artest and Rick Adelman Coaching? That team was great and really entertaining to watch. Too bad they couldn't win a championship . Yea eh, kings have a lot of young talent, I think they need a veteran player who can lead them and teac them the discipline thye need to succeed in thye NBA. Can't wait to watch Jimmer play :boogie


Yeah I remember when they were contending. I hopped on the bandwagon back in 2003. They were such a solid team. The Bibby-Webber pick and roll was deadly, then you had Peja Stojakovic in his prime who was one of the best shooters in the league. If they would have had a tough center I think they would have won a championship.

I'm really stoked to see Jimmer play too. I'm hoping his college success will transfer to the NBA.


----------



## blankety blank

Oh yea, thats right. How could I forget about Peja?? yea that team was extremly potent offensively. 4 out of their 5 starters could put up 20 plus on any given night. Yea man, I agree. Brad Miller was good offensively but far from intimidating defensively. That's also where the nets fell short in their finals days with Jason Collins. I wasn't deep into the strategic part of basketball back then but I'm sure they would of been near unstoppable. It would be great for Jimmer to be a force in the NBA, you just can't help but like him.


----------



## 6OH2

I look so forward to the NBA season every year. I am pretty much obsessed with it and watch as many games as I can with the league pass. 

I have a sickening feeling that the earliest we will see any action is in January, and that's if we're lucky. I remember the lockout in '99 and how painful that was. I don't want to go through this again!


----------



## 6OH2

jyder said:


> Do you remember the days of the contenders with Chris Webber, Mike Bibby, Doug Christie, Brad Miller and Ron Artest and Rick Adelman Coaching? That team was great and really entertaining to watch. Too bad they couldn't win a championship . Yea eh, kings have a lot of young talent, I think they need a veteran player who can lead them and teac them the discipline thye need to succeed in thye NBA. Can't wait to watch Jimmer play :boogie


That was a fun team to watch for sure. Kings probably would have won a championship in '02 if it wasn't for Big Shot Rob's game 4 buzzer beater in the conference finals.


----------



## 6OH2

jyder said:


> I'm so jealous :sigh lol. I would of done anything to of experienced that playoffs. i've liked them since the Raef Lafrenz era lol. I miss Shawn Bradley, he was awesome. I had a few tears in my eye too but...but it was just dust .


I remember Shawn Bradley! I went to a game in Portland in his rookie year I believe it was when he played for Philly. First play down the floor he went down with a season ending injury and was taken off the floor in a stretcher. Man that guy was brittle.


----------



## wienermobile

Ugh, T-Mac. As a Raps fan watching him throw in thirty a game while VC would limp back into TO and pull **** like 



 (skip to the 50 second mark) made me sick. They cost themselves immortality in Springfield by refusing to play together.


----------



## ATCQ

Hey jyder...Creating a fantasy basketball league for SAS sounds like an excellent idea.


----------



## mixolydian

Hey jyder, Andrew Bogut and Patrick Mills are gonna play NBL until the lockout is over so you've got a chance to see some NBA players without going to the US. I went to Bulls/Heat game a couple of years ago when I was over there. Tickets are as expensive as hell, it's an awesome atmosphere though. Americans do sport very differently to Australians.


----------



## blankety blank

Dude I hope you're wrong. I don't remember the 98-99 lockout. I think that was a few year before I was a basketball fan. But I feel your loss lol. Oh sweet, you have league pass? I wouldn't mind having that as Austtralia shows a s**t amount of games. Like 1 or 2 a week and half of them are the spurs or the Bucks. Honestly if they show one more Bucks game....lol Yea Robert Horry has like 11 rings. Wierd how aplayer like him has paved one of the most winniest careers in history. LOL yea he defiantely played for philly. Man you are so lucky you got to see him play, I remember one game i saw of his Bill Walton was announcing (man a miss him lol) and Bradley was on fire hittting mid range jumpers and Bill said "If Bradley's hiting jumpers you know it's a good night" (or something similar which sounded really funny) that's my fondest memory of his. Yea he was brittler than Mikki Moore.


----------



## blankety blank

Wow T-mac and Vince playing together would be the best family duo ever. They would be nuts together. In Canada I used to like the Raps a bit but they were just to dispointing to be fans of. They never could put together a good team but that's probably because of the exchange rate and the Canadian dollar being worth less.


----------



## blankety blank

Wow really? I heard they might but the fact that they are is exciting. The NBL will be worth watching this year lol. I didn't mind seeing ScherScher playing on TV, he sorta reminds me of Bradley . Yea true eh, I have to make sure I catch them before the NBA season starts. How much were the tickets and wehre did you sit. The only North American sport i saw was NHL, and the Ottawa Senators. I regret not seeing a game in Tororto but I couldn't of imagained moving to Australia (came out of nowhere) I've been to an AFL game here but I don't have the experience to judge but I'm sure it is eh. I haven't really been able to get into any australian sports here, I just can't make myself like it. I have become a bit more of a soccer fan though. Must of been awesome to see an NBA game .


----------



## blankety blank

AWESOME, who is interested in being in a fantasy basketball league?? I'll organise it. Please say 'I' if you are interested and I'll put it together. Which is the best fantasy sports league site? Yahoo, ESPN?? I haven't played on one for a while because everyone always left and no point competing against bots. What do you think mate? Also the scoring system I played was the one where you get a rank out of the league in each category and add the numbers for a total score. If anyone has any suggestions or experience on how to make this the best than please help .


----------



## General Shy Guy

^I like Yahoo, I play it every year. I usually do head to head scoring rather than rotisserie scoring. But I would be interested in joining an SAS fantasy NBA league no matter what type it is.


----------



## ATCQ

^ I played both ESPN, and Yahoo.........My vote goes with Yahoo...


----------



## blankety blank

Awesome, this is good news. Yea I played Yahoo too. This is another reason the lockout must end :bash lol. How many people is a good number to have? Anyone who has suggestions on how this can be better or work properly please don't hesistate to suggest things. I would want it to be a live draft but i don't think that can happen eh. how can we pick our own players but not at the same time becasue of different time zones.


----------



## General Shy Guy

^I'd say no fewer than 8. If you do a small amount of teams, you usually get a few that stop playing and it ends up being a drag. 10-14 ideally, but 8 works. I think a live draft could work too. Since you're in Australia, evening US time would be morning your time. If you did it around 9pm est / 6pm pacific, I think that would be 11:00am your time. Do it on a weekend and it would work out pretty well.


----------



## ATCQ

I agree. It's going to be tough to hold a live draft since some of us may live in different time zones. For Yahoo fantasy, I think there's an option where an Autodraft can be held. It'll be up to the players though to pre-rank their drafting order before the time of the draft, or else the roster will be picked by a computer. 8-player league should be sufficient.


----------



## blankety blank

I think a live draft would be very hard to accomplish but if it is possible I'm all for it. The auto-draft with user draft order done before sounds like a really good idea and still allows people to determine the players they recieve. Yea I agree with 8 if some poeple stop playing you'll be down to 6 and that would diminish the fun a lot. 10-14 like you say would be ideal but if we can get 8 I'd be very happy too. So, so far we have 3 people, i know another person who might be interested and if you guys have any other poeple you know who might be interested please let them know. How much time do we have before it starts if the season starts at normal time?


----------



## i just want luv

If I knew how to play I would join.
idk what determines a win/loss.
Is it like a add up of your players stats from their most current game?


----------



## blankety blank

No worries man, it's extremely easy to pick up. It's like you pick a starting line-up everyday of players and you have a specific number of games you need to fill out in each position during the season. You then add together your ranks in each category into an overall number. The person with the best score wins at the end of the season. The good thing is that things change a lot and anyone can win.


----------



## Nevermind0

I hope we don't lose this next season, it'll be really sad if we do

I keep thinking of the players that are on their last couple years, it's going to affect them more than anyone. :no


----------



## blankety blank

Yea man defiantely, Jason Kidd and co might go out on the end of a strike which would be devastating for a distuguised career as his own. Not to mention hinder my Mavs of repeating :mumlol.


----------



## jafka633

I actually follow Phil Jackson around, now that he's left the league I don't know who to go for??? I'm thinking he may come back to the Knicks in a few years. Awesome last season, even though the Lakers got hammered. I don't see an end to the lockout for a long time, I think this season will go.


----------



## blankety blank

I hope phil jackson comes to the Knicks...championship . Yea I know eh, this season is looking at least to be shortened.


----------



## jafka633

Yeah I'd say he'd deliver a championship but it would take a few years. If he comes back soon he has Anthony and Stoudemire to work with. Disappointing to not see a season this year, I don't know what I'm going to do here in Aust. with cricket only. I guess there is english premier league and Manchester United on fire.


----------



## blankety blank

NY needs a defense fist decipline to be able to be a contender. We have pretty much offensively what we would need but defensively we need some new personel. Yea same, i don't really like any Australian sports although with Bogut playing for the Kings I might go check out a few games. Without a season i will be devastated but NBA 2k12 looks totally amazing so that will keep me going. Go Barcelona, I've had them since the first time I watched soccer but would say i'm only casual with that, don't really watch much but like the sport. Has anyone played the 2k12 demo?? Amazing :boogie


----------



## jafka633

No I have nba2k11 and that was pretty good, will look out for it. Yeah interested in the Kings if they get Bogut. I admire Barcelona and their advanced passing, best team on the planet, hoping ManU can avoid them and somehow play someone else in the c l final


----------



## i just want luv

yeh played 2k12 demo , it doesnt do much for me right now because of everything thats missing and its not my type of team. But i'm liking that the movement feels free-er than last year, like a balance of 2k7/8 and 2k10/11.


----------



## blankety blank

Yea, me too. The one quarter demo isn't that rewarding but the gameplay is hugely exciting. This game should be the best of all time. NBA Elite has no chance of getting anywhere close to as much sales. I hope 2k don't get exclusive rights to make NBA games :afr. And it's official, the first bit of damage has been done with the cancellation of training camps and a bit of the preseason, not looking good.


----------



## JenN2791

*sighs* this lockout....


----------



## blankety blank

JenN2791 said:


> *sighs* this lockout....


Let's all join hands, and pray to the basketball gods. We need a sacrifice, please accept this smiley :afr as a sacrifice and have mercy on our season :b


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## blankety blank

That guy had a good rap there, hopefully nike hears it and gives him his due. Unique song. Did you hear Kobe might go and play in Italy, I hear the deals getting closer. Kobe says his basketabll dream all started when he lived in italy when he was young and his dad "Jellybean" Bryant played in the Italian league. He said he wanted to end his career there but this lockout gives him the perfect chance to play there now... but don't worry Jen right when the season starts he'll be back on the Lakers :yes.


----------



## tribute311

I have been a Lakers fan since I was 6 years old. GO LAKERS!!!

This lockout news does not look good. Not only is there conflict between the owners and players, but also amongst the owners themselves.

Right now should be training camp. Hope the season doesn't get canceled.


----------



## JenN2791

jyder said:


> That guy had a good rap there, hopefully nike hears it and gives him his due. Unique song. Did you hear Kobe might go and play in Italy, I hear the deals getting closer. Kobe says his basketabll dream all started when he lived in italy when he was young and his dad "Jellybean" Bryant played in the Italian league. He said he wanted to end his career there but this lockout gives him the perfect chance to play there now... but don't worry Jen right when the season starts he'll be back on the Lakers :yes.


Yah I heard about that. I'm confused at this point if the negotiations are successful so far or not. At first sources said it was 95% complete.. then another source said it was falling apart... then LA Times and whatnot says it's almost done. :S It would be awesome to see him go play in Italy for a little bit though 



tribute311 said:


> I have been a Lakers fan since I was 6 years old. GO LAKERS!!!
> 
> This lockout news does not look good. Not only is there conflict between the owners and players, but also amongst the owners themselves.
> 
> Right now should be training camp. Hope the season doesn't get canceled.


Wooo Another Lakers fan!

This lockout is a load of bullshiznit. I hate it. These meetings lately have been going nowhere good. Eff David Stern.


----------



## blankety blank

Sorry to be the bringer of bad news, but the whole preseason is now officially cancelled. The two sides are far off on the % of money owners/players should get. This is getting worse each meeting. lol I forgot you were from LA, is the story going nuts on the news?? The players in Italy aren't happy about Bryant coming there because they feel he demeans thier championship, I heard players are going to be super rough with him. Bryant being in Italy would be great for italy as a whole country, worldwide attention and possibly a large increase in tourism if other european countries want to watch Kobe. He'll be like Oprah was for Australia....ok maybe not that big, no one beats oprah lol. as much as i hate the lockout, i actually agree with the league that the players have it way too good with large guaranteed non breakable contracts as well as the pressure not having a hard cap puts on teams to spend more than enough, the league needs big changes to survive and prosper, 22 teams out of 30 losing money is a killer and needs to be changed. whoever made the last agreement on behalf of the players should be banned from negotiations as he ripped the league off hugely and spoiled all the players, impressive though .


----------



## tribute311

jyder said:


> Sorry to be the bringer of bad news, but the whole preseason is now officially cancelled. The two sides are far off on the % of money owners/players should get. This is getting worse each meeting. lol I forgot you were from LA, is the story going nuts on the news?? The players in Italy aren't happy about Bryant coming there because they feel he demeans thier championship, I heard players are going to be super rough with him. Bryant being in Italy would be great for italy as a whole country, worldwide attention and possibly a large increase in tourism if other european countries want to watch Kobe. He'll be like Oprah was for Australia....ok maybe not that big, no one beats oprah lol. as much as i hate the lockout, i actually agree with the league that the players have it way too good with large guaranteed non breakable contracts as well as the pressure not having a hard cap puts on teams to spend more than enough, the league needs big changes to survive and prosper, 22 teams out of 30 losing money is a killer and needs to be changed. whoever made the last agreement on behalf of the players should be banned from negotiations as he ripped the league off hugely and spoiled all the players, impressive though .


Screw them all lol. I hate it when players have great seasons right before their contract is over, then they get a nice, long guaranteed deal worth lots of money, and then they don't live up to it or they get fat and lazy (sorry for the run-on sentence). Then you have the DUMB owners/gm's who offer these monster contracts.

There are also other issues that they have to take care of, I believe. There's the cap issue, hard cap vs soft cap. Also, some owners want more revenue sharing between the teams so smaller market teams can get a cut of what the larger markets make.

Plus, like you said, the players and owners are still at a roadblock with the percentage shared between them.

I think the players should just take the 50/50 split. It's still a lot of money. They need to get the season started ASAP, so the players who make the minimum don't lose a bunch of money (the big money players will obviously be fine either way). Plus, these poorly managed teams will still find a way to overpay players, so they should be fine lol.


----------



## merryk

I was _elated _when the Mavs won the championship (Dirk's my long-time favorite), and now this BS means they can't properly defend the title with a full season.

The only bright spot is that I saved myself some cash by not being able to go to a Celtics preseason game while I'm hanging out around Boston.

Several years ago when I lived near Denver, I splurged on single seats in the first few rows courtside for several games. Easy access to talk with players, staff, media people...my SA definitely wasn't as bad back then! Also went to an event hosted by the Mavs at their arena and got to tour their locker room, etc. Those were the days, when I had more money and less anxiety :|


----------



## i just want luv

thats sick


----------



## blankety blank

yea i agree, they work there *** off for a max payday then go on semi retirement once its looked in. contracts should come with terms and achievements which must be met. the gm's are almost blackmailed to give these almost non governed contracts or the fans turn against them for not wanting to win. I agree, revenue shharing needs to be applied to give small markets there fair share of their participation in what the league/big market teams get money thier money from. Yea, loopsholes will always be found by money hungry player agents who are suggesting (even demanding)the players don't move thier position. 

I know, and the Mavs don't exactly have time on thier side, this might be thier last chance for a decade after the heat lock in thier dominance. lol always look at the bright side right . Wow, those experieces sound amazing and don't worry those days will be back .


----------



## CitizenErased

Some of my random thoughts on last seasons playoffs:

I think D Rose needs someone else to go to in high pressure situations, well game 1 against Miami the whole team seemed to be clicking but i mean boozer got big bucks to go to Chicago but didn't really come through in the playoffs, they have an impressive team Noah, Deng, amazing defense strong bench what were they missing against a team like Miami? To young maybe like OKC? (another of my favorite up and coming teams.) What do you guys think?

One of the more exciting series in my opinion was Memphis and San Antonio. SA has and amazing season until the last few weeks and then kind of start to crumble? I like the Memphis coach and that Randolph guy is something else and to think Rudy gay was out the whole time makes you kind of wonder what could have happened with this team.

But come on Dallas finally got what they deserved, what a humble team, I'm a Laker fan but I was proud to see a team like Dallas win it all, Dirk is amazing one of the best if not the best 7ft ball handlers let alone players of all time, Jason terry off the bench really? and JJ Barea i was actually impressed watching that little guy break down the Lakers defense cutting down the middle like that.


----------



## blankety blank

Yea eh, chicago was my favorite to make the finals in the east but miami hounded rose and forced others to have to step up. Boozer should of done better against the big men miami had on defence. Luol is a great player but lebron is a better one. i think they need a SG who can be relevant in a game and not a overwhelming weakness which the other team can take advantage of and sag off a bit.
Yea memphis was the star of the playoffs for me. they just barely made it in as they were out of the hunt for most of the season and made a huge band. they are extremly young and have conference finals appeal but not finals or championship yet. the addition of battier was huge and him and allan destroyed San antonio's guards on defence. Marc gasol and randolph are a great force inside and rudy gay has superstar potential but they have a weak point guard and it is a point guard league and shooting guard. san Antonio was coached amazingly by popovich and hugely overproduced wins what what they had. They are a admirable centre away from being relavent but since nesterovich has left it hasn't been replaced.
Yea eh, finally Dallas won !!. they are a respectable and veteran team filled with players who all deserved to be rewarded for thier careers and to all come together and beat the team that won 5 years earlier against them was just as sweet. Dirk is a legend and showed another level not ever seen by a guy his size. He was getting all his points from mid range fade aways and not layups so he has to be considered a top talent of all time in the top 30. JJ was a key to victory with his pick and roll expertise. he was exceptional!!


----------



## Heyrayray

Lockout looks like it's going to end this week. Can't wait to the Warriors play again!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

So there will be a basketball season????


----------



## i just want luv

They just walked off without another agreement again. 2 more weeks cancelled.


----------



## Heyrayray

Ah man the anticipation Is killing me


----------



## blankety blank

The lockout should end soon. The Players union is going to be forced to take a 50/50 split. The league/owners have all the leverage and the longer the players hold out, the worse the deal will be. The union is increasingly being riffed apart. Apparantly I read that the owners knew exactly how this would play out from the beggining and saw the end many moves in advance. It's stupid how everyone lost 800 million dollars to argue about a disagreement of 120 or so million :no


----------



## Lmatic3030

I'm lost without the NBA. Football can only hold my attention for so long


----------



## fonz

Lmatic3030 said:


> I'm lost without the NBA. Football can only hold my attention for so long


The problem with football is all the games seem to be played in like 2 or 3 days of the week,whereas NBA games are usually on pretty much every day


----------



## Lmatic3030

I don't mind the games being spread out in football. I just miss basketball because that was my first love.


----------



## blankety blank

I know how you guys feel, basketball is by far my favorite sport. I'm watching a lot more soccer now and even a bit of euroleague basketball when it's on by chance.


----------



## fonz

jyder said:


> I know how you guys feel, basketball is by far my favorite sport. I'm watching a lot more soccer now and even a bit of euroleague basketball when it's on by chance.


Or you can watch the Breakers bring the BEATDOWN on the Aussie teams in the NBL...


----------



## blankety blank

Yea eh, Breakers+ Mills =dominance. it's too bad Bogut couldn't come down for a bit.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

no NBA .. salty


----------



## eyeguess

It's all speculation at this point, but supposedly if there is no NBA this season, the draft order will be determined by aggregating the last three NBA seasons, with the worst fourteen teams being in the lottery.

For my own selfish reasons, this is what concerns me the most. As a Bobcats fan, this would mean ending up with a pick in the 10-13 range when we were clearly projected to be in the bottom five this season. This formula bodes even worse for fans of Cleveland, Utah, and Phoenix, especially considering the strength of this year's draft class.


----------



## blankety blank

Wow that's an interesting situation. I think the lockout will be done very soon with there being a 72 game season but if the season folds and the union decertifies that would be a lucky shot for a few teams but as you say the Bobcats should be pretty low down in the lottery with the players they have and a mid first round pick would not bode well for them.


----------



## eyeguess

So the players rejected the offer, will decertify.

They still have 45 days or so to negotiate and hammer out a compromise, but it seems doubtful that the league will waver much from their current proposal. From what I understand, the players are very unlikely to win the antitrust lawsuit and, in that case, they will be left with basically no leverage whatsoever. After a season's worth of contracts lost, the players will be desperate and will likely take an even worse deal from the league. Anyway, the legal wrangling will take months and chances are, there will be no 2011-12 NBA season.

As the Lakers/Celtics/Mavs/Spurs pretty much watch their window close, I'm calling it now, Heat/Thunder 2013 Finals.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

I have a question, If the players decertify, and as Stern has threatened all contracts are voided. Will everyone be a free agent and if so then what happens?


----------



## ATCQ

Not exactly sure, but since the players rejected the deal offer, the union will now be disbanded, and be considered a trade association? The next move is to file an antitrust suit and let the courts be involved by helping reach a decision because the negotiations were not successful in inking a deal.... Eventually a compromise will be made, but the risk of losing the whole season has just become that much more greater.


----------



## ATCQ

As a Laker fan, it sucks to see how this series of events is turning out, relating to the NBA lockout. As more and more time passes without a season, the window steadily closes for one more championship. This gives a lot of leverage to the young teams (Heat, Thunder, etc.)


----------



## Lmatic3030

This is no bueno


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The NBAPA should have talked to the NHLPA...when the owners, as a group, are losing so much money, they won't budge until they get the deal they want. And when billionaire's are fighting millionaire's over money, it's a no-brainer who can hold out longer.

NBA fans will hate me for saying this but I hope this season gets canceled...and next season, too. :duck


----------



## blankety blank

I hope this ends up the same as the NFL whereas once the antitrust lawsuit was files both parties decided this is stupid and out differences are not that bad to have this continue and they worked out a deal. The players are filing the lawsuit in California where the NFL players won thier first ruling until it was overturned on appeal. The season is looking pretty grim and all the casual fans will no longer be intesrested in the NBA and they will lose a significant amount of fan base. Both parties have lost much more than they can imagine and the meager amounts they are fighting amount won't even compare to the total reprecusions of this lockout. I agree about the older teams window closing unnaturally. I like the Mavs and it would suck so hard that they won't be able to have the opportunity to try and scrape out another championship beofre their core players turn into dust.


----------



## i just want luv

Crazy, i'd be doing flips if i even got payed 25k a year.
how much would the league minimum be if they took the deal?


----------



## fonz

i just want luv said:


> Crazy, i'd be doing flips if i even got payed 25k a year.
> how much would the league minimum be if they took the deal?


Depends how long they've been playing in the league,the min. salary keeps increasing the longer they play - last season,the minimum was $473,604 for someone in their first year,it would go up to about $490,000 I think


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Yea, this is gonna f**k the Mav's chance to repeat. Dirk is pretty much at his prime right now, he has like 2, maybe three great seasons left, and one is about to be gone. F8*ked up timing.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

i just want luv said:


> Crazy, i'd be doing flips if i even got payed 25k a year.
> how much would the league minimum be if they took the deal?


I dunno if you'd be doing flips, if you had to work as hard as NBA players do, to be one of the 400 best in the world at your job, to make $25,000 a year for maybe 10 years...and then you'd have to find a different job.

Players are entitled to earn a large percentage of the revenues that their talents bring in to the owners of the teams...they're just confused over what percentage that should be.
I have no issues with pro athletes making as much as they do...anyone who is the best, or one of the best, in the world at their trade should be entitled to the rewards. However, I do have a problem when they start being greedy...


----------



## fonz

the cheat said:


> However, I do have a problem when they start being greedy...


Yeah,I mean these players have got to think why they wanted to play this game in the first place when they were 5 years old. I'm sure it wasn't for money - I'm sure they dreamed of winning championships,now they might lose that chance for a year


----------



## eyeguess

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id/7250994/business-vs-personal

Lengthy, but a really good read from Bill Simmons.

It seems like the players have had nobody on their side, looking out for their best interest. From Billy Hunter to Jeffrey Kessler, to the unscrupulous agents who have their own agenda - this had disaster written all over it from the beginning. The players should fire everyone and hire an outside group of lawyers to hammer out the best deal possible and then send them on their way.


----------



## ATCQ

Both sides (owners and players) have come to their senses, and a tentative deal has been been reached. Looks like a season will be in place, beginning on Christmas day!


----------



## i just want luv

Chris Pual.................................... Lakers just have ****ing great fortune all the time


----------



## General Shy Guy

^Rejected!

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...narowski_chris_paul_lakers_hornets_nba_120811



 Yahoo Sports said:


> NBA commissioner David Stern has killed the New Orleans Hornets' trade of Chris Paul after several owners complained about the league-owned team dealing the All-Star point guard to the Los Angeles Lakers, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.


The NBA would look so bad if they made this deal. I hope LA doesn't get Paul or Howard. I'm tired of these superteams already.


----------



## JenN2791

I'm over here having a heart attack over this. It's ridiculous. Just ridiculous. They killed this deal for "basketball reasons." Really now??

Sure it's been great that the season is finally here again after a dreadful lockout, but how are we supposed to take the NBA seriously? Especially David Stern?

I can see why some wouldn't like having another superteam though.. but I kind of feel Lakers need another super person. *shrugs* I'd be a little skeptical if we got both CP3 and Dwight though ha. But yah.. this is ridiculous.


----------



## General Shy Guy

^I'm just tired of the same teams winning every year. Only 9 franchises have won championships in the last 31 seasons. Small market teams don't have a chance. The NBA is the most unbalanced league in US professional sports.

Maybe I'm just a hater, though. I just don't want to see a big market team such as LA, NY or Miami get any more stacked than they already are. It's actually a pretty good deal for New Orleans. The lineup would be pretty nice:

PG - Jack (upgrade-able)
SG - Kevin Martin
SF - Lamar Odom
PF - Luis Scola
C - Emeka Okafor

Stern will feel the backlash from Lakers fans for his decision, but it's nothing compared to the heat he would get from the owners if the trade was allowed.


----------



## ATCQ

So, since there will be a league starting on Christmas day this season, anyone want to play fantasy league?


----------



## Lmatic3030

It wasnt just Stern. All of the owners shot it down


----------



## Lmatic3030

ATCQ said:


> So, since there will be a league starting on Christmas day this season, anyone want to play fantasy league?


I'm up for a bball fantasy league


----------



## fonz

General Shy Guy said:


> ^I'm just tired of the same teams winning every year. Only 9 franchises have won championships in the last 31 seasons. Small market teams don't have a chance. The NBA is the most unbalanced league in US professional sports.


Still,it was nice to see Dallas win last season right? Most people wouldn't have picked it - most people thought the Lakers would beat them in 5 and the Mavs swept them,most people would have picked the Heat as well in 5 or 6 after they easily accounted for the Celtics and Bulls...


----------



## Heyrayray

Lmatic3030 said:


> I'm up for a bball fantasy league


Me 3


----------



## General Shy Guy

fonz said:


> Still,it was nice to see Dallas win last season right? Most people wouldn't have picked it - most people thought the Lakers would beat them in 5 and the Mavs swept them,most people would have picked the Heat as well in 5 or 6 after they easily accounted for the Celtics and Bulls...


It was definitely refreshing to see the Mavs win it last year. I'm just hoping to see some young teams like the Bulls or Thunder contend for a title.



ATCQ said:


> So, since there will be a league starting on Christmas day this season, anyone want to play fantasy league?


I can create one if no one else wants to. I'll get on that.


----------



## eyeguess

I'm liking what Dallas is doing.

Having quality depth is going to be key this season with the compressed schedule and they're bringing in some solid players (Odom, Carter, Rudy, plus I really like Beaubois this season). I don't think they would have stood a chance last season without Chandler and losing him is going to hurt this season (letting him go was a great long-term move, however) and it also felt like they just caught lighning in a bottle during the postseason/finals, but I feel much more confident about their chances this year with what they have been doing recently. Anything can happen with the crammed schedule (fatigure/injuries/crazy moves) I just think they need to add one more center to give them 10-15 minutes of defense/rebounding off the bench.


----------



## General Shy Guy

ATCQ said:


> So, since there will be a league starting on Christmas day this season, anyone want to play fantasy league?





Heyrayray said:


> Me 3


Here's the info if you guys are interested:

League ID#: 82175
League Name: SAS Fantasy Basketball
Password: sportsbeat
Custom League URL: http://basketball.fantasysports.yaho...tasybasketball
Draft Type:	Live Standard Draft
Draft Time:	Sun Dec 18 4:45pm PST / 7:45pm EST [ Add to My Calendar ]
Max Teams: 12
Scoring Type: Head-to-Head


----------



## The Silent 1

Honestly Lamar Odom should be thanking David Stern right now, I'd much rather play in Dallas than New Orleans. 

I do think its funny how whenever a team decides to get rid of a player, its just business and yet they expect all sorts of loyalty from the players.


----------



## idkaname

Although I think it was ridiculous to block the trade from happening but I do think it was a horrible trade to begin with. 

That being said I just wanted to express my complete and utter excitement for.....

NEW YORK KNICKS BASKETBALL

...feels good being there for when they were uhhh not so great (even tho I was delusional and always thought they were) to now...even feels good seeing some of the doubters slowly coming around


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

Ron artest, I mean Metta World Peace at the Lakers media day:haha


----------



## i just want luv

yall already know what happened


----------



## fonz

i just want luv said:


> yall already know what happened


Four PGs in the Clippers rotation? Damn...


----------



## Cyber Prince

I am a huge Mavericks fan and an even bigger fan of Dirk Nowitzki. I had so much emotions wrapped up in last years finals. I knew I would have been absolutely devastated if Dallas lost to Miami in the finals. I love Dirk so much and felt like he deserved a title so bad. I have been a fan of the Mavs since they lost to the Heat in '06. I just can't get enough of Dirk's one-legged fade away - it's a thing of beauty. And he is such a humble player too - on the court and off.

Anyway, my predictions for this year are: Dallas takes the West, and The Knicks take the East. I was so sad to see Tyson Chandler get removed from Dallas though. He has so much heart and was a huge part of Mav's championship run. I am kinda iffy about Vince Carter, as honestly, when it comes to the big stage ( Playoffs ) - he seems to be somewhat of a choke artist. At least that is what I have seen of him. Sure, he has some good games and all that, but there have been several times where I have seen him choke when he needed to step up the most. As far as the Knicks go - Tyson Chandler is a great addition. They are serious contenders this year, and I don't see them getting swept by Boston or any team in the Playoffs for that matter. I wouldn't mind seeing Chicago take the East either. 

Honestly, I will take ANY team taking the East except for Miami. I cannot stand Lebron with his " Oh, I'm taking my talents to South Beach "... he should have stayed in Cleveland, and waited for good free agents to gravitate to him. But he is impatient and decided to screw Cleveland only to lose to Dallas which I think is great. Oh, and another reason why I cannot stand LeBron, is his huge ego off the court. I remember hearing a conversation that these two guys were having about an article they were reading in the paper about LeBron. It was right after he lost the Finals, and he said something along the lines of " Oh... losing the finals isn't that bad, because I get to go back to my millionaire lifestyle, and everybody else gets to go back to their 9 to 5 jobs. " Seriously he did say that. These guys wouldn't make it up - I was sitting right there when they were reading the paper. So, yeah, LeBron is a joke. Averaged what ? 2 points per game in the 4th quarter of the Finals. rofl. Yeah... okay " King James " ....


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Hold up, so what trade happened??


----------



## i just want luv

^Cp3 is in the City of Angels with Blake Griffin.
need to catch another clipper game before the price goes up.


----------



## i just want luv

Magic vs Heat on right now http://88.80.11.29/42036/watch-orlando-magic-vs-miami-heat


----------



## fonz

i just want luv said:


> Magic vs Heat on right now http://88.80.11.29/42036/watch-orlando-magic-vs-miami-heat


What a thrashing - I hope that's not a taster of how things will be this season...


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

Yeah, that was painful to watch as a Magic fan.


----------



## fm5827

Hopefully Dwight stays in Orlando, I don't really want to see another one of these super teams getting sick of them now. CP3s debut should be interesting tomorrow worth a watch.


----------



## fm5827

Wow Lakers getting hammered by Clips, only preseason but still thought the Lakers would be a bit more competitive. I wonder whether all the Laker fans will go to all the Clippers games instead lol.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

^^^na haha

That's true but it'll be great for L.A. cause both teams are makin tha playoffs and they'll probably be higher seeds. Lakers at least four, I could almost see it four and five, but this is premature predictions. 

But Clips have squad for real, it's crazy. I didn't know they got Billups. And Paul has oops all day. It's gone be fun to watch.


----------



## fonz

bignate said:


> ^^^na haha
> 
> That's true but it'll be great for L.A. cause both teams are makin tha playoffs and they'll probably be higher seeds. Lakers at least four, I could almost see it four and five, but this is premature predictions.
> 
> But Clips have squad for real, it's crazy. I didn't know they got Billups. And Paul has oops all day. It's gone be fun to watch.


OKC to be #1 seeds...


----------



## josh23

Knicks baby!

Oh btw...DeAndre Jordan DESTROYED Pau and Bynum.


----------



## josh23

idkaname said:


> Although I think it was ridiculous to block the trade from happening but I do think it was a horrible trade to begin with.
> 
> That being said I just wanted to express my complete and utter excitement for.....
> 
> NEW YORK KNICKS BASKETBALL
> 
> ...feels good being there for when they were uhhh not so great (even tho I was delusional and always thought they were) to now...even feels good seeing some of the doubters slowly coming around


YES!!! So excited.


----------



## i just want luv

that looked even nastier when you saw it live, it looked like he cocked it all the way back and just flushed it over their heads I was like this is the best thing i ever seen in my life but I saw the replay and he split between them I was like oo okay damn Bynum got it haha, still sick as ****.. Got a Dwight dunking jr.


----------



## josh23

I had much the same feeling, definately one of those dunks that really jumps out at you at first, however the more I watch it the less enthusiastic I get about it, but you're right still ****in' sick. That was the first preseason game...Imagine a WHOLE YEAR of CP3, Billups, Griffin, and Deandre. Maybe Butler, Eric Bledsoe and Travis Leslie can get into the highlight reel for them too...Between my Knicks and these Clippers...and of course everyone else...this is gonna be one hell of a season.


----------



## General Shy Guy

That was a nasty dunk. Even though he split between them, he still posterized both Gasol and Bynum on the same dunk. The Clippers are going to be a fun team to watch this season.


----------



## foe

I'm gonna miss the Celtics at Knicks game but I'll definitely watch the other 4 games. 

I'm mainly interested in the Finals rematch between Miami and Dallas, and the Griffin-Paul LA Clip Show.


----------



## fm5827

The league pass is free for the first two weeks if you want to catch a replay. I'm most looking forward to Dallas Miami but also OKC Magic game. I wish it would start already can't wait!


----------



## i just want luv

Getting HYPEDD


----------



## josh23

Gametime baby!!!


----------



## Toad Licker

Basketball is back! :yay


----------



## David777

Was so excited for the championship rematch, but this... this just plain sucks!

93 to 65 1minute left in the third. Hmm. I wonder who's going to win. lol


----------



## fm5827

Was amped for Heat mavs, ended up being a big disappointment, at least Lakers Bulls was good though. How awesome is D.Rose??


----------



## eyeguess

I was able to go to the Bobcats-Bucks season opener in Charlotte. Michael Jordan, Derek Jeter, and Cam Newton were in the crowd. Definitely no LA, but not too shabby for a small-market team that everyone seems to forget about. Anyway, looks like we may no longer be in the running for the worst team in the league. We certainly don't have the talent to be anything bettter than, say the 7th worst team, but we'll consistently play hard enough win a few games.

It's still very early and there's going to be a bit of an adjustment period with the abbreviated training camp/preseason, but it seems like there could be a lot of really bad teams this season. At least this draft is deep.


----------



## BobtheBest

Lets go, Hornets. 2-0!! :clap


----------



## Parasitichipotlewrap

Heat 3 - 0 !


----------



## David777

Parasitichipotlewrap said:


> Heat 3 - 0 !


*How do you know when it's LeBron's birthday?*
Everyone gets to leave work 12 minutes early.


----------



## fonz

Oklahoma City 
3-0!


----------



## fm5827

Mavs Thunder match should be pretty interesting today. Wonder how the Mavs are going to bounce back from their two thrashings.


----------



## eyeguess

Charlotte was so close to pulling off the win last night. Sure, it was a trap game for the Heat and they were on their third game in four nights, but I am liking the way our young players are playing. Plus contract-year Boris Diaw is a really solid player. I just feel bad for whichever team overpays for him in the offseason.

Anyway, Russell Westbrook is off to a great start. 14 turnovers in his first two games, followed up by going 0-13 last night with four more turnovers. I don't know how hard they shopped him this offseason or even if they shopped him at all, but I would imagine they could have received a solid return for him. Would Chris Paul for Westbrook and some pieces have been too idealistic? Because that duo would have been unstoppable.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Did anyone watch the Raptors game, or see the highlights? I think it's really cool how they have the name "Raptors" written along the two baseline's, it's a bit of an optical illusion during the game.


----------



## Parasitichipotlewrap

eyeguess said:


> Charlotte was so close to pulling off the win last night. Sure, it was a trap game for the Heat and they were on their third game in four nights, but I am liking the way our young players are playing. Plus contract-year Boris Diaw is a really solid player. I just feel bad for whichever team overpays for him in the offseason.
> 
> Anyway, Russell Westbrook is off to a great start. 14 turnovers in his first two games, followed up by going 0-13 last night with four more turnovers. I don't know how hard they shopped him this offseason or even if they shopped him at all, but I would imagine they could have received a solid return for him. Would Chris Paul for Westbrook and some pieces have been too idealistic? Because that duo would have been unstoppable.


Really liked how Charlotte played, hats, shirts, and socks off to them. lol


----------



## General Shy Guy

the cheat said:


> Did anyone watch the Raptors game, or see the highlights? I think it's really cool how they have the name "Raptors" written along the two baseline's, it's a bit of an optical illusion during the game.


Yeah I noticed it, threw me off for a second. I'd like to see more baselines with designs like that.


----------



## fonz

Wow - great shot on the buzzer from Durant to sink the Mavs 104-102. Just caught up on it at 2:30am on Sportscenter. Thunder a league-leading 4-0


----------



## Lmatic3030

World Peace has been getting busy the past couple of games!


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

You guys see Durant's buzard beater, that boy it nice. My Lakers are looking decent Kobe has a bounce in his step even with the torn wrist. The Heat are the favorites though as long as LeBron doesn't take any shots in the last minute of any playoff games they should be alright.


----------



## TheWeeknd

man I felt like crying when Durant hit that.........Vince Carter is my idol why can't he have his moment???? Being a fan of his these days just adds to my sadness smh...


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## TheWeeknd

Mavs are finally getting it together  watch out!!


----------



## eyeguess

Some quick impressions so far - really like the way DeMar DeRozan, Andrew Bynum, and Ryan Anderson have been playing. Ricky Rubio and Kyle Lowry are quickly becoming some of my favorite players in the league and I really like the way the Blazers are playing, it's good to see them push the tempo for a change.

Not impressed with Tyler Hansbrough. This guy never looks to pass the ball. In 170 minutes over his first six games, he has yet to record a single assist. He even had a +/- of negative 43 last night against the Heat.


----------



## Lmatic3030

I agree Rubio looks really good. Looks like he's gonna challenge Irving for that rookie of the year. Marshon Brooks is playing pretty well in New Jersey to.


----------



## 8hane 8tephens

*T-MAC!*



blankety blank said:


> Yes 4 time scoring champion Mcgrady :mumlol. Me too man, since the Kobe and Shaq days. Hopefully the players will take thier paycut before the season starts instead of holding out and then taking it. Thier taking a paycut...22 out of 30 teams losing money and they want to argue thier not geting paid too much :no. Who are your guys favorite teams and players??


I can't believe it, I thought I was the only T-McGrady fan. Whether at Toronto, Orlando, Houston, New York and now Atlanta, he is without a doubt my all time favorite player. Which presents a dilemma this year. You see, I am a Boston Celtics fan, I want LeBron to finally get a ring because in my opinion he is one of the five greatest NBA players ever, and I want T-Mac to get a ring even through all the injuries that hindered his career. If only James and McGrady had come to Boston...


----------



## i just want luv

TheWeeknd said:


> man I felt like crying when Durant hit that.........Vince Carter is my idol why can't he have his moment???? Being a fan of his these days just adds to my sadness smh...


super tough it depresses me seeing him like this, but I got to see his final chapter I cant miss it. Tmac, Kobe, VC, Dirk, Ai, Shaq, KG, Kidd, Marbury, Franchise, Nash, Hill, Duncan, Pierce, Ray 
some already left and some are half out and the rest will be joining soon
wont feel like the NBA


----------



## TheWeeknd

i just want luv said:


> super tough it depresses me seeing him like this, but I got to see his final chapter I cant miss it. Tmac, Kobe, VC, Dirk, Ai, Shaq, KG, Kidd, Marbury, Franchise, Nash, Hill, Duncan, Pierce, Ray
> some already left and some are half out and the rest will be joining soon


haha wow when I started watching ball all those guys were stars in their prime! I miss those days...

But VC will forever be my favorite, he is the reason I started watching NBA...and 90% of Canada. If he wins a ring then I can die happy.


----------



## i just want luv

he could be doing so much more his shot just vanished ever since that orlando stint, in Jersey there was no shot he couldnt hit and his mid was money, the way his 3s went in nothing but net every time he had a Melo/wade like game. post ups, bankshots, split doubles, floaters, tip backs, circus shots, elevation but now hes backin up Delonte cant shoot, slow, grounded. he needs to get his **** together or his shot at the least


----------



## TheWeeknd

i just want luv said:


> he could be doing so much more his shot just vanished ever since that orlando stint, in Jersey there was no shot he couldnt hit and his mid was money, the way his 3s went in nothing but net every time he had a Melo/wade like game. post ups, bankshots, split doubles, floaters, tip backs, circus shots, elevation but now hes backin up Delonte cant shoot, slow, grounded. he needs to get his **** together or his shot at the least


Being in Orlando is the worst thing to ever happen to him!! that idiot coach Stan Van Dummy, he just told him to just stand at the 3 point line all day waiting for Dwight to pass it out to him. He ruined VC's confidence.

Yea VC is a shell of his former self, but he can still be effective. He has amazing basketball IQ, he can contribute in so many ways instead of just scoring. It sucks that he had so many knee surgeries in his career....compared to Kobe who has had 0 major knee injuries...lucky mofo


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

VC still got it






Anyone know why Vince is still wearing 25, I know he wore it at phoenix because Robin Lopez was wearing 15, but nobody wears 15 on the Mavs do they?


----------



## TheWeeknd

One Man Wolfpack said:


> VC still got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know why Vince is still wearing 25, I know he wore it at phoenix because Robin Lopez was wearing 15, but nobody wears 15 on the Mavs do they?


DID U SEE VC?!!??!

haha I saw it live, I went crazy. He still has hops! He took me back in time to those good Raptors and Nets days. Brought back so much good memories.

and #15 is retired in Dallas, that's why he has to wear #25.


----------



## uffie

Why is no one talking about the sixers. They started off the season 6-2 (could of easily been 8-0) with their first 5 games on the road. They are the number 1 rated defensive team and are blowing teams out. Their defense alone will keep them close in games. They also play team ball. This is the most unselfish team I've ever seen. I think they will finish as the 2 seed behind the heat.


----------



## BobtheBest

Yes, Hornets win.


----------



## Lmatic3030

uffie said:


> Why is no one talking about the sixers. They started off the season 6-2 (could of easily been 8-0) with their first 5 games on the road. They are the number 1 rated defensive team and are blowing teams out. Their defense alone will keep them close in games. They also play team ball. This is the most unselfish team I've ever seen. I think they will finish as the 2 seed behind the heat.


Yea they look nice this year. The Louis Williams/Jrue Holiday backcourt combo is pretty fun to watch


----------



## eyeguess

There was a little bit of 76ers hype after their win last night on Twitter, but their lack of star power will probably keep SportsCenter at bay, at least for a little while. But I like the way Philly is playing. Their system really plays to the strengths of their personnel and everyone seems to be buying into it / are on the same page.

Kate Fagan has a sweet article on them - http://bykatefagan.com/2012/01/10/why-the-sixers-offense-is-so-darn-good/


----------



## uffie

eyeguess said:


> There was a little bit of 76ers hype after their win last night on Twitter, but their lack of star power will probably keep SportsCenter at bay, at least for a little while. But I like the way Philly is playing. Their system really plays to the strengths of their personnel and everyone seems to be buying into it / are on the same page.
> 
> Kate Fagan has a sweet article on them - http://bykatefagan.com/2012/01/10/why-the-sixers-offense-is-so-darn-good/


Elton Brand said it perfectly after the game last night when asked if he was bothered about not scoring a whole lot the first few games. He said he no there's only and us and he only cares about wins. I hope the sixers smack around the knicks tonight. That will draw some serious hype to the team. They have won 5 of their first 9 games by 20 or more points. They are 1st in defense and 3rd in points scored. Thadeus Young was asked about coming off the bench ( this guy could probably start for any team in the nba) he doesn't mind because guys in the locker room are his brothers. The rookie Vucevic was probably the steal of the draft and should be in the discussion as a top rookie this year. This guy plays defense and can shoot the basketball. The sixers are for real.


----------



## fonz

The Sixers will do well,but no way can they break the stranglehold of the Bulls and Heat on the top 2 seedings in the East


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

I don't see the 76ers doing that well tbh, they've had a relatively easy schedule so far; I think they'll finish the season as either 6th, 7th or 8th seeds.


----------



## Rocky Mt Freak

This girls a nuggets fan


----------



## eyeguess

I love the Kyrie Irving plays. He's basically dragging one of the worst rosters in the league to a pretty competitive level, even this early in his rookie season. However, they might be reaching that level where they could miss out on the playoffs and a high draft pick (in which they could really use going forward).

It's funny to think that the Clippers basically trading him away. In a bizarro / alternate world where the Clippers had a competent front office, this could have potentially been their team next season (had they never traded their first to Cleveland and Gordon & Minnesota's first to New Orleans)...

PG - Kyrie Irving
SG - Eric Gordon
SF - Harrison Barnes
PF - Blake Griffin
C - DeAndre Jordan


----------



## The Professor

eyeguess said:


> PG - Kyrie Irving
> SG - Eric Gordon
> SF - Harrison Barnes
> PF - Blake Griffin
> C - DeAndre Jordan


Imagine that team after 3 years of experience together


----------



## uffie

The Professor said:


> Imagine that team after 3 years of experience together


I dont think irving will ever get on the level that Chris Paul is right now. He carried the Hornets last year. I think the clippers will come out of the west this year.


----------



## i just want luv

i'm satisfied with how we handled our buisness.
Dont need anymore prospect rookies thats what Blake is for.
But what about that Dwight fella? damn near 20 and 16.. bout 25, 20 in the last 2 weeks.. Laker lovers get way to jumpy you know what i'm talkin about.


----------



## Lmatic3030

The Timberwolves are quickly becoming one of my favorite teams to watch


----------



## mixolydian

I'm the same, Rubio is just amazing to watch, even with the perfect birds eye broadcast view you get on tv, he still manages to shock with the openings he finds. His play and passing is just infectious and the Wolves are playing amazing team ball. Rubio and Love is such a fantastic duo to build around, and they both fit perfectly in the Adelman system. They could be a monster in a few years with some smart moves. Really hope Wes Johnson and Beasley sort themselves out and adapt to what they have going now because I'm fans of both of theirs as well.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Yea Rubio has fantastic court vision. I didn't realize he would be this good.


----------



## General Shy Guy

Lmatic3030 said:


> The Timberwolves are quickly becoming one of my favorite teams to watch


Same here. I hope Rubio and Love stay together, because they could become a pretty nice tandem, like Stockton and Malone. When Beasley gets back they'll start getting some more W's.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater

Lmatic3030 said:


> The Timberwolves are quickly becoming one of my favorite teams to watch


Ricky is so fun to watch. He makes everyone on the team so much better.

Not to mention how excited he gets when they win (mainly judging by Friday night's buzzer beater by KLove)

I just hope the Wolves don't do the usual MN thing and split these guys up before they reach their potential. We seem to switch up our players too much in all our sports and never give anyone a fair change to catch on and build from one year to the next.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

Did you guys see Blake Grffin's dunk that's a bad boy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lmatic3030

If I see Blake coming down the lane I'm moving out of the way. I would not want to end up like Mr. Perkins.


----------



## fonz

Oklahoma City looking like the best team in basketball right now - great to see...


----------



## BobtheBest

Aw, man. This is gonna be one looong season. It's tough being 4-18 at this point, but the Hornets have my support. :rain


----------



## Lmatic3030

all star starters have been announced


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

fonz said:


> Oklahoma City looking like the best team in basketball right now - great to see...


not after the beating the clippers put on them lol.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

Lmatic3030 said:


> all star starters have been announced


Four out of the Five starters in the Western Conference are from LA. PG-Chris Paul SG- Kobe Bryant SF-Kevin Durant PF-Blake Griffin C-Andrew Bynum.


----------



## fonz

Lmatic3030 said:


> all star starters have been announced


Sort of surprised to see Griffin and Anthony there,the rest are predictable enough...


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

BobtheSaint said:


> Aw, man. This is gonna be one looong season. It's tough being 4-18 at this point, but the Hornets have my support. :rain


It's rebuilding time in NO.. Eric Gordon was one of my favorite players when he was with the Clippers so that's a good starting point. Hopefully they pick up a big in the draft like Anthony Davis from Kentucky and build around them 2.


----------



## Lmatic3030

fonz said:


> Sort of surprised to see Griffin and Anthony there,the rest are predictable enough...


Yea Melo in particular hasn't been playing that well but of course the fan vote doesn't always reflect who is playing the best.


----------



## Zerix

Who ya'll think is gonna end up winning the East this year?

And to be honest, I think Durant is gonna take over the West this year, with Clippers right behind, as much as I hope the Lakers could, there's no way they're gonna get it together in time, and Kobe's wrist man... not the same..


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

Zerix said:


> Who ya'll think is gonna end up winning the East this year?
> 
> And to be honest, I think Durant is gonna take over the West this year, with Clippers right behind, as much as I hope the Lakers could, there's no way they're gonna get it together in time, and Kobe's wrist man... not the same..


Kobe is playing out of his mind but the Lakers just have no depth there bench is just horrible. I'd trade Bynum + Gasol for Howard + Jameer Nelson right now. As for who is going to win the West well it's wide open but I just can't rule out Kobe lol. It's wide open in both conferences IDK if the Heat can beat the Bulls this year Derrick Rose is a bad boy. Clippers should be tought next year don't think this year is going to be there year.


----------



## BobtheBest

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> It's rebuilding time in NO.. Eric Gordon was one of my favorite players when he was with the Clippers so that's a good starting point. Hopefully they pick up a big in the draft like Anthony Davis from Kentucky and build around them 2.


Well, there goes another loss today, this time to the Spurs.

I figured things would get rough after the CP3 trade to the Clippers. Gordon's a pretty good player, though.


----------



## Zerix

SocialAnxietyMC said:


> Kobe is playing out of his mind but the Lakers just have no depth there bench is just horrible. I'd trade Bynum + Gasol for Howard + Jameer Nelson right now. As for who is going to win the West well it's wide open but I just can't rule out Kobe lol. It's wide open in both conferences IDK if the Heat can beat the Bulls this year Derrick Rose is a bad boy. Clippers should be tought next year don't think this year is going to be there year.


Giving Bynum AND Gasol for Howard might be a little too much, and I think it ain't happenin.. The biggest mistake they did was let go of their best role player Lamar. He would've been putting up better numbers HERE than he is in Dallas right now.

No doubt Derrick Rose will be seein the Heat in the Eastern Finals, if not in Round 2... For Rose, it's still early, if he can do it that would be amazing. But I'll feel real sorry for the Heat if they don't make it at least to the Finals again..


----------



## uffie

sixers and thunder in the chip


----------



## foe

Jeremy Lin just had a 28 points and 8 assists game after his career night two nights ago. Knicks WON without Amare and Melo playing only 5 minutes due to an injury.

What the f--k is goin' on? :sus


----------



## MindOverMood

Raptors, Raptors, Raptors:no.. almost had the comeback win.


----------



## Kwtrader

foe said:


> Jeremy Lin just had a 28 points and 8 assists game after his career night two nights ago. Knicks WON without Amare and Melo playing only 5 minutes due to an injury.
> 
> What the f--k is goin' on? :sus


an asian guy from harvard schooling two nba teams. the best basketball league in the world who would have thought.

i watched the game and lin was amazing.


----------



## josh23

RIP Hazell Stoudemire.


----------



## Lmatic3030

foe said:


> Jeremy Lin just had a 28 points and 8 assists game after his career night two nights ago. Knicks WON without Amare and Melo playing only 5 minutes due to an injury.
> 
> What the f--k is goin' on? :sus







I'm happy for Jeremy


----------



## eyeguess

Lin-Sanity!!!


----------



## Lmatic3030

Lin is killing my Lakers right now


----------



## BobtheBest

Damnit. We blew another close one again.


----------



## foe

Lmatic3030 said:


> Lin is killing my Lakers right now


38 points, 7 assists and the W!

4 straight 25+ points, all wins.

This still doesn't feel real!


----------



## Kwtrader

lin is such a smart player takes what the defense gives him. makes alot of good decisions.


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ word

Lin and Chandler are perfect together. The rookie Shumpert was playing well too.


----------



## fonz

How bad is Charlotte right now,3-23 - 13 game losing streak. Fortunately for them,they won't set any losing records with the season being shorter...


----------



## Kwtrader

yea chandler and lin help each other alot on the court. shumpert played well he made some very important shots when they really needed it.


----------



## fm5827

So happy for JLin, didn't play great today but still the Knicks finish with the win. Shumpert and Fields were crazy in this game. Lets just hope Melos out a little longer with his injury lol


----------



## bandofoutsider

A lot of Knicks fans (including myself) are worried that Melo and STAT's eventual return will hurt the Knicks and the streak that Lin is on, but I think it's slightly overblown. Lin is a smart pass-first PG who knows his role on the team. Those are the top two. They are the alpha dogs. His scoring will go down for sure, but he'll get the ball to them in better spots, especially STAT with the pick and roll. Weren't the Knicks looking for a PG ALL YEAR? Isn't that the reason they went after a broken down B-Diddy? 
Besides, Melo himself was wondering if he was shooting too much before he went down with the injury. He's not an idiot. He sees that the team is winning (5 game streak) with ball movement and hustle. He may not change completely, that's probably not in his basketball DNA, but I'm sure he'll make the proper adjustments so Lin, and more importantly, the team, can flourish and continue winning.


----------



## eyeguess

fonz said:


> How bad is Charlotte right now,3-23 - 13 game losing streak. Fortunately for them,they won't set any losing records with the season being shorter...


Tell me about it. We are an extraordinarily awful team. It's one thing to lose, but when you're getting blown out by 30+ every game it's something else. In our first season in the NBA, we went 18-64, but we at least played hard every night and we were somewhat of an entertaining team to watch. Now, it's like game over within the first ten minutes.

The worst part is that there is no franchise changing cornerstone in this upcoming draft. There's plenty of stong talent and it's certainly a deep draft, there's just no Derrick Rose, Kevin Durant, or even a Blake Griffin level player that could really turn this franchise around.


----------



## Xtraneous

Game on Thursday against the Boston Celtics, again... better win this time. :\


----------



## Ironpain

I've lost my voice, was screaming so loud, went to the Raptors vs San Antonio Spurs game at the ACC with my sister Sandra Dee aka Sandy Jutzen, Sec 107 Row 8 seat 22, was trying to scream so I could get a signed ball from the Junk yard dog and a T shirt instead I screamed so loud I pierced Sandy's ears and lost my voice. but I get a free Pizza tomorrow at Pizza Pizza.

even though they lost of course no surprise there it was still a great experience, except for losing my voice but ate a Philly Cheese Steak, Cheered with the crowd, even managed to do some coaching, some of it actually worked, they shot when I screamed shot, when I said got it they well got it, when I said switch they switched, when I said 3-4-2 they did that, the only issues tonight were rebounding, leaving the lane open especially for Tony Parker.


----------



## hypestyle

hopefully these playoffs will turn out to be interesting, especially with the abbreviated season. March, April, it's still right around the corner. with Lin on the Knicks, who knows, maybe they can finally get the playoff run they've wanted for decades.. hopefully the second-coming talk and the hyper-backlash will die down and he'll be allowed to develop organically as a team contributor..

*http://tinyurl.com/6p4aswj*


----------



## Zerix

And so it happened, a loss for the Knicks. That one play in the end, and I'm sure whoever watched knows what I'm talking about, potentially ended it, he shouldn't have forced it. Nonetheless, LINsanity continues! This kid is gonna be amazing soon, I dunno how he handles it so well, I woulda been like "In yo face!" lol.. Sunday's match-up should be real interesting.
I think Melo will fit in just right, and the Knicks now officially got their own Big 3, and are definitely making this year's playoffs for sure!

Oh, and props to my Lakers and Kobe for bring the sun down


----------



## i just want luv

yall better hope Melo returns cus yall aint winning nothing without him.


----------



## bandofoutsider

i just want luv said:


> yall better hope Melo returns cus yall aint winning nothing without him.


Uhhhmmm....he is returning?


----------



## Ironpain

I'm really starting to see the appeal of Jeremy Lin, I'm not one of those people that hypes up an athlete he's the be all end all but really I see what everyone is talking about, this guy is a beautiful three point shooter, he really takes it to the basket, it's so much fun to watch him dribble the ball, reminds me of school when you dribble and do cross overs and how he gets out of the double team he's impressive.


----------



## Ironpain

Have to say I love watching Lebron James and Dwayne Wade play, so much fun to watch, to the people who are still crying about him leaving the Cav's and maybe there are people here that feel this way but I'm going to say it get over yourselves, he made a choice it seems to be making him happy, again the question of Lebron how do you feel about a return to Miami and about the fans reaction to you? 

Lebron seems happy now, he's playing some great basketball, he's got team mates that care about winning, not to quote the whole hater thing but anyone who is still bitter and mad at Lebron seriously needs to get over themselves and let Lebron be, he's a basketball player, I can only imagine what would happen if Kobe said he wanted to be traded to the Celtics or Heat.

OMG Kobe Bryant is deserting The Lakers, Kobe doesn't love us, Kobe pulled a Lebron on and on. Anyways all that aside again I love Lebron James, I think he's a great player, I really admire what both him and Dwayne Wade do both on and off the court and even Chris Bosh. 

Just the giving back, the reading clubs, Dwayne Wade's family values, always putting his kids first, teaching other men about being fathers and helping them to understand that they need to be responsible male role models to their kids, and most importantly be there for their kids.

Lebron James boys and girls clubs and his value to education etc; So I give them credited and as a basketball team I'm excited for them, everybody is talking about Linsanity I'm talking about Lebron James and Dwayne Wade.


----------



## VC132

eyeguess said:


> lin-sanity!!!


yeeee


----------



## fonz

Carmelo Anthony is such a bad luck charm - he comes back to the Knicks and they're getting smashed by the NETS of all teams


----------



## Lmatic3030

D Will wasn't messing around tonight.


----------



## Ironpain

I feel obligated to like The Raptors living here but seriously I'm barely tolerating them, I may value what a guy like Demar DeRozan does off the court and their leader ship and position as role models but as a Basketball team, sigh I have no faith in them but I feel obligated to stick it out with them but if I had to pick a team I really get behind it would be The Miami Heat and of course my favorite player in the league Lebron James, sadly I only get to see them play during the playoff's unless they have a regular season game like they did on Monday.


----------



## VC132

fonz said:


> Carmelo Anthony is such a bad luck charm - he comes back to the Knicks and they're getting smashed by the NETS of all teams


I don't think that's the fault of Carmelo though. The Knicks are still getting better. With Melo back and newly signed JR Smith, Lin has to share the ball more and adjust his game a little so I want to be patient.


----------



## Zerix

I don't think Carmelo WANTS to destroy the team's chemistry... but maybe since they're all used to his style of play, that maybe they feel a bit different now that he's back.. I dunno... let's see how they do tomorrow, if they lose, THEN we can start talking. But it's just a matter of adjustments, got a few players back, everybody just needs to find their role, they have an incredible team!


----------



## i just want luv

melo looks super rusty his jumper is mad off Amare too, i'm expecting them to get routed tomarrow/ 2night


----------



## Zerix

Dayumm, I had a feeling the Heat would beat the Knicks, but I was kinda hoping for a better game from the Knicks, they were WAY off.


----------



## mixolydian

It seriously baffles me how any non-miami fan could like the heat and/or Lebron James. There is so much to hate.


----------



## idkaname

mixolydian said:


> It seriously baffles me how any non-miami fan could like the heat and/or Lebron James. There is so much to hate.


The Knicks are my team but Miami's team defense is amazing...their indivisible defense is amazing...dwade is amazing...as much as he's hated, lbj is amazing...they have amazing chemistry...they're a team ppl love to hate but as a basketball fan first I gotta give credit where it's due

What do you hate about them?


----------



## mixolydian

Their attitude, their sense of entitlement, the fact that they thought that colluding to form a team of stars would automatically create a legendary legacy of success and endear them to fans. 

As a player, I don't like Lebron's game either. Phenomenal athlete and can do incredible things on the court, but he's got no grace. When you compare him to other great offensive players like Kobe, Wade or even Jordan, there's none of that smoothness, subtlety, gorgeous fakes or ridiculous footwork (his footwork is ridiculous in another way). He gets by on physical gifts more than probably any other player ever.


----------



## Brenee

mixolydian said:


> Their attitude, their sense of entitlement, the fact that they thought that colluding to form a team of stars would automatically create a legendary legacy of success and endear them to fans.
> 
> As a player, I don't like Lebron's game either. Phenomenal athlete and can do incredible things on the court, but he's got no grace. When you compare him to other great offensive players like Kobe, Wade or even Jordan, there's none of that smoothness, subtlety, gorgeous fakes or ridiculous footwork (his footwork is ridiculous in another way). He gets by on physical gifts more than probably any other player ever.


Perfectly said.


----------



## idkaname

On a basketball only level they're just playing great basketball. Idk about their attitude and such...can't say I've listened to any interviews this season with any of the heat players or coaches. But I do believe it's an attitude they almost need to have to combat the pressure everyone is placing on them, just a defense mechanism.


----------



## eyeguess




----------



## Lmatic3030

Poor John Wall


----------



## i just want luv

yall like this stuff in dunk contests?


----------



## Buerhle

eyeguess said:


>


Cracking me up.


----------



## i just want luv

last 3 dunks were good ya know, just dont seem like these dunkers arnt as fierce


----------



## Buerhle

I'm kind of glad Nate Robinson is not in it, that got old.


----------



## Buerhle

That last one, by budinger was kind of cool.


----------



## Hopeful25

The dunk contest sucked this year. We need some stars in it, like.... LEBRON :?. When is he gonna step up to the plate and compete in this thing already? :bash


----------



## josh23

That has to have been the worst dunk contest of all time. The actual dunks, behind the props, sucked for the most part. John Wall coulda won it with the dunk he did in the rookie game. The format just annoyed me, and same with the whole having the fans vote thing. TNT's presentation sucked, too.


----------



## josh23

mixolydian said:


> Their attitude, their sense of entitlement, the fact that they thought that colluding to form a team of stars would automatically create a legendary legacy of success and endear them to fans.
> 
> As a player, I don't like Lebron's game either. Phenomenal athlete and can do incredible things on the court, but he's got no grace. When you compare him to other great offensive players like Kobe, Wade or even Jordan, there's none of that smoothness, subtlety, gorgeous fakes or ridiculous footwork (his footwork is ridiculous in another way). He gets by on physical gifts more than probably any other player ever.


Are you kidding? Try being graceful at 6'8, 260 or whatever he is. He's a big guy, completely different from the names you mention.

Still, his post game is greatly improved, as is his jumpshot. He is one of the best passers in the NBA as well as one of the greatest competitors. I think he is the greatest player in the NBA right now and has been for awhile, and it's not all to do with his physical gifts.

The hate this guy gets really pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## General Shy Guy

Overall, All-Star Saturday Night was a bust. Every contest was lackluster. It was cool to see the shootoffs in the 3-point competition, but it wasn't a very impressive performance. The dunk competition was terrible. I think the most inovative dunk I saw was the glow in the dark dunk by Paul George. Other than that, when the last round ended I was left saying: "That's it? Really?"


----------



## Xtraneous

Is there a way to watch the All-Star game online? lol


----------



## Zerix

So glad I didn't watch Friday or Saturday. IT SUCKED.

Now for today's game, we're off to a pretty good start! Go WEST! But GO Lebron with your crazy dunks too!


----------



## fonz

The West are killing them right now - East just going too overboard with fancy passes and dunks and missing quite a few as a result


----------



## MindOverMood

Lebron had a chance to win the game and mvp, but turns it over instead:blank


----------



## Zerix

MindOverMood said:


> Lebron had a chance to win the game and mvp, but turns it over instead:blank


Haha yea, that was awful, just in the heat of the moment.. at least he admitted it's killing him and he let his teammates down lol


----------



## Brenee

MindOverMood said:


> Lebron had a chance to win the game and mvp, but turns it over instead:blank


No surprise there.


----------



## Xtraneous

[email protected] getting his nose busted.


----------



## mixolydian

josh23 said:


> Are you kidding? Try being graceful at 6'8, 260 or whatever he is. He's a big guy, completely different from the names you mention.
> 
> Still, his post game is greatly improved, as is his jumpshot. He is one of the best passers in the NBA as well as one of the greatest competitors. I think he is the greatest player in the NBA right now and has been for awhile, and it's not all to do with his physical gifts.
> 
> The hate this guy gets really pisses me off sometimes.


Carmelo is the same size, Hakeem Olajuwon was 6'11, both had/have incredibly smooth and pretty offensive games. I could have mentioned them instead of Kobe, Jordan and Wade. I could rattle off a ton of names of guys who are taller/bigger with more skilled offensive games than him; Aldridge, Scola, Gasol, Dirk etc... Lebron's post game consists of bullying smaller, less-athletic opponents (any and everyone in the league) right under the basket. He's a decent passer and puts up solid assist numbers, but I wouldn't call him particularly creative. The baskets he creates for others come almost solely off the pressure he puts on team defenses with his ability to penetrate. Pretty much everyone has to help when he gets inside.
All I'm saying is I don't get the same joy watching him play as I do from watching guys with elite skills. Age is going to hit Lebron like a ton of bricks. He won't decline gracefully.


----------



## eyeguess

So it looks like Sacramento has reached a deal for a new arena, keeping the franchise in the city.

Really good news for them, they've always had a strong fan base. It definitely sucks to lose a team, I was a Charlotte Hornets fan when they left and I'm also sure Supersonics fans know that it most certainty blows. Cleveland fans complain about losing a single player, it's not even in the same ballpark as losing an entire franchise. So good for them.


----------



## merryk

eyeguess said:


> It definitely sucks to lose a team, I was a Charlotte Hornets fan when they left


I was living in Charlotte during the Hornets last season there and happily went to several games at the Hive...I worked across the street and would walk over to the games, played in a half-full arena. It irked me when certain players would complain about the half-_empty_ arena, like, what about those of us who paid money to be there, we don't rate? :roll Some in the organization were doing a good job of alienating the dwindling fan base they had remaining.


----------



## Zerix

Wow.. no one is stopping the Heat this season... yesterday @ Portland, ON FIREEEEE.


----------



## fonz

Zerix said:


> Wow.. no one is stopping the Heat this season... yesterday @ Portland, ON FIREEEEE.


Utah 99-98 Miami. LeBron wimps out and passes to a team mate when he had a chance to win the game


----------



## Zerix

fonz said:


> Utah 99-98 Miami. LeBron wimps out and passes to a team mate when he had a chance to win the game


Hahah, that was a crazy game, Utah had a real good one... but damn, at least it wasn't a ridiculous pass like in the all-star game, but yea, something is wrong wit him, he really needs to grow a pair lol! A reasonable pass, but still not taking credit, dayumm


----------



## fm5827

Yeah it was pretty disappointing, he was on fire in the fourth and I thought he was finally going to silence the critics but then he passes it, i mean yeah Haslem probably should've made it but as hot as he was he should have shot instead.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

Damn, Rondo just dropped his fourth tripple double of the season 18Pts/17Reb/20Ast


----------



## Dictionary

the knicks disappointed me today :sus


----------



## eyeguess

Rumor is Pau Gasol has been traded but no one knows where. Twitter is blowing up.

I also got a laugh from this from Bill Simmon's NBA Trade Value article:



> We'll remember 2012 as the year Eli Manning became the best QB in football, two Clippers started in the NBA All-Star Game, Jeremy Lin saved the Knicks, Tim Tebow won an NFL playoff game with an 80-yard touchdown pass, Marc Gasol passed Pau Gasol in the Trade Value column, and David Kahn got a contract extension &#8230; and it's not even April yet. The Mayans are having the best "Nobody believed in us!" season ever.


----------



## Paradoxic

miami heat nba championsssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Xtraneous

):


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

Holy ****, did you guys see Gerald Green's Windmill Alley-oop.
I don't think I've seen a guy get his head that far above the rim in a game before.















IMO this tops Blakes's dunk over Perkins and LeBron's over Lucas for dunk of the year so far.


----------



## CowboyBebop

Knicks loss again. Atleast they improved from the past couple of games.Cant wait for bulls vs heats.


----------



## eyeguess

Yeah, Green doesn't have a brain but he can definitely jump.

BIYOMBO!!!!






This guy has been the only bright spot for us this season.


----------



## Nevermind0

One Man Wolfpack said:


> Damn, Rondo just dropped his fourth tripple double of the season 18Pts/17Reb/20Ast


That was insane, he's definitely an elite point guard and I don't see why people choose Rose over him, Rose might be a better scorer but Rondo has the better overall PG game.

I came up with my top 5 PG's the other day:

(in no order) 
Steve Nash
Chris Paul
Deron Williams
Rajon Rondo 
Derrick Rose

Anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## Xtraneous

2nd game against the Heat tomorrow. Let's get a win this time.


----------



## anonymid

Nevermind0 said:


> That was insane, he's definitely an elite point guard and I don't see why people choose Rose over him, Rose might be a better scorer but Rondo has the better overall PG game.


I'm a Celtics fan and I love watching Rondo play, but no way is he better than Rose. Rondo's inability to shoot just handicaps him way too much. And he's terrible at the free throw line, which is a major liability for a point guard.

To look at it in another way, I think you can be a championship team with Rose as your best player. Can't say the same about Rondo. Rondo needs great players around him to make up for his deficiencies more than Rose does.

As for your top five, I'd replace Rondo with Russell Westbrook.


----------



## BarryLyndon

Thunder up! Okla City Thunder!


----------



## Lmatic3030

RICKY!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

This may be off topic, but New York is garbage. If they was on the west coast they wouldn't have a chance at tha playoffs.


----------



## foe

D'Antoni is out(resigned) as head coach. 

If the Knicks continue to lose they can't blame the coach anymore.


----------



## Zerix

I still say Carmelo ruined it... just cause they won Blazers don't mean it's D'Antoni's fault... yet.

I feel bad for Minnesota, with Rubio out their chances at the playoffs dropped.. Unless Love has an all-star game every game. Lakers gonna kill em Friday night, mark my words. I hope no trades happen to em, LAKERS are about to be on FIREEEE.


----------



## Xtraneous

Get murked on Miami.


----------



## Nevermind0

anonymid said:


> I'm a Celtics fan and I love watching Rondo play, but no way is he better than Rose. Rondo's inability to shoot just handicaps him way too much. And he's terrible at the free throw line, which is a major liability for a point guard.
> 
> To look at it in another way, I think you can be a championship team with Rose as your best player. Can't say the same about Rondo. Rondo needs great players around him to make up for his deficiencies more than Rose does.
> 
> As for your top five, I'd replace Rondo with Russell Westbrook.


Yeah i'd never argue Rose isn't a better scorer but I value great passing more than scoring in the PG position. Look at what Steve Nash did when he won back to back MVPs, he was getting everyone involved with great passes.



Lmatic3030 said:


> RICKY!


That's just wrong, poor Rubio :no


----------



## Taylorshane

how about monta ellis to Milwaukee


----------



## eyeguess

I don't think that Monta and Jennings are a great fit, nor would I want both of these guys on my team if my goal was to win championships, but I like the move for Milwaukee. I think they got great value and went from being one of the most boring teams in the NBA to a rather entertaining one.

Deadline moves I also liked...
- San Antonio bringing back Stephen Jackson, all while offloading Richard Jefferson's contract.
- Washington shedding themselves of two knuckleheaded players in Nick Young and JaVale McGee.
- Portland getting an absolute steal for a declining Gerald Wallace (NJ's 2012 top-three protected pick)!!!
- and LAL did alright considering they didn't really get rid of anything they needed.


----------



## Zerix

Are the KNICKS back or what?! :clap

I think they're finally a little happier with each other, it shows.

Oh, and laugh it up at this LOL

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh7WQdK9A8Rp4s4AvA


----------



## Ironpain

Could somebody explain Blake Griffin to me, can this guy do anything other than dunk? is he David Stern's show boater? Oh hey look at me I can dunk? he tries to dunk in every situation, the guy has first person Dunker disease, it's like he's simulating for a game or something and I'm being serious, what is it with Griffin and these Dunks? 

I lol'd when the guy from the Hornets knocked him down and got a standing ovation, I don't know anything about Griffin haters, all I want to know is what is up with this guy, we get it Blake you can dunk, it's like he thinks by doing that he'll be nominated every year for the all star dunk competition or that he'll get to be on the cover of NBA Live 2013.


----------



## MindOverMood

GG Raptors.


----------



## Ironpain

At least the Raptors are consistent about losing, the Knick's have like Multiple personality disorder, one time their on a winning streak, next on a huge losing streak, seriously who do they think they are The Leafs.


----------



## eyeguess

haha

I think the Rapters will be an interesting team to follow next season. Taking into consideration they'll have a top ten pick in this draft, the fifth pick in last year's draft with Valanciunas debuting with the team, the emergence of Bayless, and the likely improvement of DeRozan and Bargnani, they'll have a really solid/young core.

PG: Bayless
SG: (Beal / Lamb / Rivers)
SF: DeRozan
PF: Bargnani
C: Valanciunas


----------



## eyeguess

So this morning Ron Artest tweeted that he was traded.

Then a few minutes later he tweeted that he googled his name and didn't realize the article was from four years ago.

Then a few minutes later he tweeted that he just realized the trade deadline had already passed.

hahahaha


----------



## squidlette

My Spurs totally whomped the Mavs last night. <3


----------



## Xtraneous

lol


----------



## anonymid

eyeguess said:


> So this morning Ron Artest tweeted that he was traded.
> 
> Then a few minutes later he tweeted that he googled his name and didn't realize the article was from four years ago.
> 
> Then a few minutes later he tweeted that he just realized the trade deadline had already passed.
> 
> hahahaha


:spit

:rofl

:lol


----------



## BarryLyndon

Thunder up! Durant vs Lebron........Can't wait for the Bulls now


----------



## Xtraneous

& We lost, loloolol


----------



## Nevermind0

Ironpain said:


> Could somebody explain Blake Griffin to me, can this guy do anything other than dunk? is he David Stern's show boater? Oh hey look at me I can dunk? he tries to dunk in every situation, the guy has first person Dunker disease, it's like he's simulating for a game or something and I'm being serious, what is it with Griffin and these Dunks?
> 
> I lol'd when the guy from the Hornets knocked him down and got a standing ovation, I don't know anything about Griffin haters, all I want to know is what is up with this guy, we get it Blake you can dunk, it's like he thinks by doing that he'll be nominated every year for the all star dunk competition or that he'll get to be on the cover of NBA Live 2013.


I was listening to ESPN radio a few days ago and apparently many players in the league are "tired of Blake's act" and they view him as arrogant and he laughs when he dunks on people sometimes.

I heard the main reason the Clippers are struggling is because teams have figured out how to stop them, which is basicly stop Chris Paul because no one else on the team wants the ball in crunch time and Blake has never proved to be a good closer...which is very true. I think Blake seriously needs to work on his shot and free throws, that guy shoots 54% from the line which is terrible. I can't believe i used to think Blake Griffin was about as good as Kevin Love :no


----------



## BarryLyndon

Of course Blake Griffin has some maturation to do regarding his skill set. His shot and defense will be something he will need to rely on more as he ages and not able to rely on his dunks. With that being said, dude is a beast. A dump truck on springs, if you will. When he gets the ball, his only mission is to get to the rim. And he does it with reckless abandon. And in my honest opinion, he is quite humble about it. If some other guys were doing the dunks he does, the theatrics would be through the roof. But it is true that teams have had time to scout and figure the offense. Most of the way he gets free is from the pick and roll. Finding more ways to get open is another thing he needs to work on. We'll see if in 7 to 10 years how much he has progressed.


----------



## BarryLyndon

Thunder up! So proud of my team......Goin into la and dismantling Kobe and co in the 2nd. They battle through adversity. Hopefully Sun Rose will be healthy so it can be a good game against the Bulls...


----------



## TheWeeknd

smh every time the Mavs lose it ruins my whole day  I swear I would give up my right arm just so Vince can get his ring *sign*


----------



## BarryLyndon

Yeah, Thunder lost too and it kinda took the wind outta my sails..


----------



## CWe

Boston beat down on the miami heat! i know it was sunday but i didn't expect it. Love my C's! playoffs are around the corner. Excited to see how it unfolds.


----------



## BabyCakes

Go Spurs xD


----------



## Nevermind0

Blake Griffin is a ****ing prick....i can't believe the refs didn't call him for an offensive foul! WTF? and to top it off he stared down Gasol after, **** him :mum


----------



## MindOverMood

Raptors on a 3 game winning streak..:boogie


----------



## Ironpain

Nevermind0 said:


> Blake Griffin is a ****ing prick....i can't believe the refs didn't call him for an offensive foul! WTF? and to top it off he stared down Gasol after, **** him :mum


I'm telling you, that guy thinks he's going to make the cover of NBA live 2013, it's ridiculous, guys a show boater plain and simple, the media gives him all this attention for his dunks and now he has this pay attention to me thing going on. I didn't see the game though, what was the offensive foul he committed?


----------



## Nevermind0

Ironpain said:


> I'm telling you, that guy thinks he's going to make the cover of NBA live 2013, it's ridiculous, guys a show boater plain and simple, the media gives him all this attention for his dunks and now he has this pay attention to me thing going on. I didn't see the game though, what was the offensive foul he committed?


He extended his off arm into the face area of Pau, it is very clear in the replay after about 35 seconds into the video. The commentators at ESPN didn't mention it but the ones in cali pointed it out.


----------



## josh23

Nevermind0 said:


> He extended his off arm into the face area of Pau, it is very clear in the replay after about 35 seconds into the video. The commentators at ESPN didn't mention it but the ones in cali pointed it out.


Both the dunks on Gasol were nasty...but they were also both clear offensive fouls that weren't called. That being said, Gasol should box out/rotate quicker.

Btw Nevermind, see "LeCrab" destroy the Thunder in the _clutch_ last night?


----------



## Nevermind0

josh23 said:


> Both the dunks on Gasol were nasty...but they were also both clear offensive fouls that weren't called. That being said, Gasol should box out/rotate quicker.
> 
> Btw Nevermind, see "LeCrab" destroy the Thunder in the _clutch_ last night?


No i did not.


----------



## BarryLyndon

Lol yeah the Thunder lost. I get irritated when I watch their half court offense. It's so lethargic! James Harden needs to start cause he creates plays no one else can. But it did have a playoff feel to it in Miami. As for Blake...I respect the opinions and he does come off cocky; but he's a beast. Point blank lol.


----------



## eyeguess

Griffin almost always fends off when going for the dunk, but hey it makes for a great highlight reel / YouTube video. If they weren't as aesthetic he would constantly be called for the offensive foul, with the occasional flagrant thrown in.

Oh and Dwight is really turning into one of the biggest douches in the NBA. With LeBron, Garnett, Kobe, and Dwight - maybe the whole argument about players having to go to college is really just about preventing athletes from becoming douche bags.


----------



## fonz

Yes! The Celtics trash the Heat for the 2nd time in a row.


----------



## eyeguess

Doesn't the NBA seem a little less interesting without Rubio and Lin?

Maybe it's just because I follow the awe inspiring Charlotte Bobcats. I don't think I've ever followed such a downer of a team. As bad as we have been, we're probably not even going to get the number one overall pick (Anthony Davis) with the way the lottery is set up...ugh...


----------



## CWe

fonz said:


> Yes! The Celtics trash the Heat for the 2nd time in a row.


That was a good game! i feel bad because i predicted the heat with a win and now i feel bad. I love the celtics!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Ayo check it out.

I'm going to the first round Indiana Pacers game 9 rows behind the bench, maybe scorers table idk.

But I'm going. It's gonna be phat. Pacers for real are my favorite team, jus cause I go to their games. 

But yea, watch that game and look for me. I'm more than likely bringing a sign. Pacers best to be winning that f*cking game, cause I don't want a sign for nothing. That'd be some bull sh*t.

But yea twice, it's gonna be slick.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

CWe said:


> That was a good game! i feel bad because i predicted the heat with a win and now i feel bad. I love the celtics!


That game was hard to watch. The Heat are just dissapointing. Pierce was mutilating the Heat. The Heat are garbage imo. If they win the ship I will be blown away.

LBJ takes that bull sh*t three at the end of the game, obviously broke while D wade stands wide open on the other wing. It's disgusting to watch. They're so out of wack with no chemistry it's hard to watch for me atleast. I wouldn't even know what Lebrons reaction would be to winning a championship, I can't even picture it for real.

The Heat suck. Lebron has no jumper, he has no game. He takes it to the hole and that's it. Clutch time he does nothing. He made one lucky shot against the Magic, and we all saw his reaction as if he didn't even think it was going in. He's never been coached. I'm screaming at my team if I'm coaching them.

It's jus dissapointing imo.


----------



## BarryLyndon

Thunder.lost again. When I put my heart in them and follow the team religiously they let me down. Guess I'll keep my hopes low just to soften the blow.


----------



## squidlette

I'm looking forward to a very long day of Lakers fans taunting me about the travesty that was last night.

Bynum was a beeeeeeast, and our guys couldn't find the bottom of the bucket to save their lives.

(Though, yay for the Thunder loss.... no offense to BarryLyndon above me, but it made last night's suckage just a little less sucky for us Spurs fans.)


----------



## BarryLyndon

^ haha oh c'mon you know that game didn't count. No Kobe, Duncan, Parker, Ginobili. But Spurs are going to be a problem in the playoffs. I wouldn't want to face them. Greg Pop is a good coach, he knows what he's doing. Unlike Thunder, which play like a playground team.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Duncan, Parker, and Manu played.


----------



## squidlette

They sure did. *sigh*

And Pop is a great coach. A persnickety, grouchy coach who's been caught smiling all of twice in public, and is apparently allergic to the number 12 this season.... but a great coach nonetheless and I love him.


----------



## BarryLyndon

Ha yeah stand corrected. Guess it was another game that I read where he was going to rest them. Or maybe my self conscious couldn't fathom a Kobe-less Lakers defeat a full strength Spurs  ha


----------



## squidlette

They definitely didn't need Kobe.... Bynum was in straight beast mode, and Parker was playing like he was suddenly afraid of all the height in the paint. Shoot, the vast majority of our attempts were 3s and even Bonner was having problems getting those to stick.


----------



## BarryLyndon

Yeah, you can get away with off nights in the reg season. But they can destroy you in the playoffs


----------



## squidlette

Well, we've got Memphis and another two rounds with LA this week, and have more scheduled games through the last of the reg. than any other team. As long as nobody gets injured, I'm not gonna lose much sleep over losses..... we've got our berth clinched, and while it would be nice to get that first seed back, health > winning til the postseason.

EDIT: We won against Memphis, so scratch that. I had the wrong day for the game. Oops.


----------



## BarryLyndon

So true about staying healthy


----------



## Lmatic3030

While we are talking about the Spurs. Tony Parker is really having a nice season this year. He's back to being a top 5 PG.


----------



## squidlette

Yep, he sure is! Timmy's doing a fair bit of playing like he's 25 again, too! And it's so nice to have a healthy Manu! 

It's a beautiful thing having a bench that deep and our Big Three all in good health!


----------



## Lmatic3030

Yea Timmy is looking better this year to. I can't wait until the playoffs. The Western Conference matchups look very exciting.


----------



## fm5827

Man the way the Heat are playing atm I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see them get knocked out in the second round. We're finally seeing that the big 3 just isn't going to work, Lebron and Wade are pretty much the same player, don't complement each other at all and the bench is awful. On the other hand its amazing to see the Bulls put out their bench and be just as good if not better than the starting lineup. They're going to need Rose right for playoffs time though.


----------



## TheWeeknd

It looks like Dallas will face the Lakers in the playoffs  I like their chances. As long as we can control those 7 footers down low and let Kobe chuck away over Marion's D, we can win . Get that ring VC!!


----------



## BarryLyndon

^gonna be fun to watch


----------



## TheWeeknd

Yea I can't wait! I really want Vince to beat Kobe in a playoff series. All my friends went from being VC fanboys to Kobe fanboys and I have sticked around with VC this whole time. They all say "oh Kobe has 5 rings, MVP, top 10 in all time points" and I feel so jealous as a VC fan. If Dallas beats the Lakers, at least I can say to them " at least VC beat Kobe in a playoffs series" =P


----------



## eyeguess

I'm going to be so disgusted with the NBA if they move the Kings to Anaheim. I really hope they work out a deal to keep the team in Sacramento, but if you're going to move a franchise, at least give one back to Seattle. LA does not need a third NBA team.

Also, the Hornets have been bought, are officially staying in New Orleans, and are looking to change their name. There should be a three team name swap, where NO gets the Jazz name back, Charlotte gets the Hornets name back, and Utah can have the Bobcats or the Kings or whatever (and Seattle gets the Supersonics!).


----------



## fonz

TheWeeknd said:


> It looks like Dallas will face the Lakers in the playoffs  I like their chances. As long as we can control those 7 footers down low and let Kobe chuck away over Marion's D, we can win . Get that ring VC!!


They lost to a Kobe-less Lakers,not a good sign


----------



## TheWeeknd

fonz said:


> They lost to a Kobe-less Lakers,not a good sign


I know...but I can't expect Dirk to go 9-28 again + fluke Gasol threes. I think we will be ready, nobody expected the Mavs to beat the Lakers last year. Yea the Mavs had Chandler, but he was dominated by Bynum last year too. We just can't lose to the Lakers 5 games in a row, this veteran group won't let that happen.


----------



## squidlette

I wish we could just skip tonights game and play the lakers already. I'm jonesing for that rematch.


----------



## BarryLyndon

Thunder lost to the Clippers again, smh. I hope there really is a proverbial switch for the playoffs.


----------



## squidlette

One of my friends pointed out to me that the Clippers still have a chance to take the Pacific. I can't even tell you how happy that would make me. Bwahahahaha.


----------



## BarryLyndon

Yeah, that'll be something, ha. They clinched a playoff berth already though.


----------



## TheWeeknd

Ok I change my mind, I want no part of the Lakers and their 7 footers down low. We have the worst big man rotation ever , they cant box out to save their lives. I want the Mavs to face the Thunder in the first round. We match up real well with them, they have no low post presence at all. All the games have been close when we faced them this year, and I consider the Mavs 2-1 against them(that fluke Durant 3 doesn't count lol). We can do this Mavs!!


----------



## Lmatic3030

squidlette said:


> I wish we could just skip tonights game and play the lakers already. I'm jonesing for that rematch.


World Peace is gonna go off again


----------



## TmastermanT

lol wtf happened to the bobcats :/.


----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## PineconeMachine

Lmatic3030 said:


>


AHAHAHAHAHAHA! Brilliant!


----------



## TmastermanT

Lmatic3030 said:


>


Cant be real o_o


----------



## PineconeMachine




----------



## mission2find

*spurs lakers who wins tonight?*

I'm a LA fan. I think it'll be a tough win for them without Kobe. Oh yeah, they did it in SA last week.


----------



## fonz

SAS by 4


----------



## mission2find

Are you a Spurs fan or just an NBA fan? Either way I'm happy you think it's going to be that close. If the lakers can play this good without Kobe, they have a great chance to win another championship when he comes back. That is if they can all play with the same hustle and energy that they're playing with now.


----------



## squidlette

Woo, go Spurs go!

*bounces around in excitement*

Now if only somebody could light a fire under my butt to go to the gym and get my run in NOW so I can still make it home (or to a bar) to watch the game tonight!

DONE (I'm too lazy to figure out how to make that text strike through for real, so just imagine it's got a line through it)

I'm really hoping we get some revenge for last week. We just played TURRIBLY last time!


----------



## TmastermanT

Lakers is going to win again. Kobe coaching skills>


----------



## squidlette

Pfft, I don't like your attitude, TmastermanT. 

You either, Lmatic3030. *stern face*

Wish this Boston game would wrap up already. Harrumph.


----------



## Lmatic3030

TmastermanT :high5


----------



## squidlette

I like it. We're up in the paint today and there's some great ball movement going on. So far, all of the major issues from the last game are being addressed. Hope they keep it up! :-D

If Timmy's eye is seriously hurt, I'm gonna be so pissed though. All I want is a healthy team, first and foremost!


----------



## TmastermanT

Both teams are neck and neck with each other, But Lakers are still going to win .
Splitter is going to do a game changer costing the Spurs a win, watch.


----------



## squidlette

My predictions have been for a Spurs win tonight, albeit a very close one, possibly OT, and a loss on Friday.

Up by ten = happy squidlette.

If we do win tonight, I am treating all of you to a video of the happy squid dance.


----------



## Lmatic3030

oh no :afr


----------



## squidlette

16 point run? 5 laker turnovers? 

Heck yes!


----------



## Lmatic3030

damn nice move by Tony P.

GIVE THE BALL TO BYNUM


----------



## Lmatic3030

lol good job Sessions


----------



## squidlette

Please, just give me a shot of a pouty Kobe. I'm not sure if he gets his primadonna pout on when he's not playing, but I sure hope so. That's my favorite look of his. ^_^


----------



## Lmatic3030

Its not the same when he's wearing a suit.


----------



## squidlette

Maybe he'll give us a Pop level scowl.....

Nah, that's impossibiru! Nobody can scowl like Pop.


----------



## TmastermanT

Man what happened, I stopped watching towards the end of the 1st quarter, I come back and the Lakers is down by about 20 :mum.


----------



## squidlette

What happened was Tony got feisty and the Fakers got lazy.


----------



## squidlette

WTF, Blake? A revenge flagrant? Dirrrrrty.


----------



## Lmatic3030

damn I missed it what happened?


----------



## squidlette

Spurs got possession because Blake hipchecked Manu, and then he flat out shoved Manu on the next play. Refs didn't call it a flagrant, but it most certainly was unnecessary contact. It didn't go anywhere.


----------



## fonz

mission2find said:


> Are you a Spurs fan or just an NBA fan? Either way I'm happy you think it's going to be that close. If the lakers can play this good without Kobe, they have a great chance to win another championship when he comes back. That is if they can all play with the same hustle and energy that they're playing with now.


General,I have no bias towards either side. Thought it would be that close cos the Lakers always tough at home and currently on a good run,didn't expect them to get down by this much though...


----------



## squidlette

As promised - turn down your speakers

http://www.myspace.com/video/kung-fu-kandy/squid-dance/2758987


----------



## Lmatic3030

this aint over San Antonio!


----------



## Zerix

Lmatic3030 said:


> this aint over San Antonio!


Hahah, you got that right! We're gonna take em down when the time comes... it's almost Kobe timeeeeee!


----------



## BarryLyndon

Haha, just seen that. See Duncan drive through the lane and dunk it?! lol


----------



## squidlette

't was beautemous, eh Barry?


----------



## BarryLyndon

comme si comme sa, comme si comme sa squid lol


----------



## squidlette

Another night, another Spurs-Lakers game! Prepare for more happy squid dancing.....

Yep. 121-97, Spurs.

Welcome back, Kobe! <3

*happy squid dance!*


----------



## Lmatic3030

Popovich for coach of the year.


----------



## squidlette

Amen to that. <3 Did he get it last year? I don't remember....


----------



## Lmatic3030

The Bulls Coach got it last year.


----------



## squidlette




----------



## ManOfFewWords

another offensive rebound..another offensive rebound..another offensive rebound..another offensive rebound..another offensive rebound..another offensive rebound..


----------



## squidlette

I think you missed a few. ^_^


----------



## eyeguess

That Manu Ginobili pass was ridiculous.

He had another sweet one a few weeks ago


----------



## Lmatic3030

both of those passes were beautiful


----------



## Zerix

"***** you wasn't with me shootin in the gym!"

KOBE BRYANT.... King!!!!!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Godbe in the clutch. Hill and Ebanks co-MVP. Choklahoma City. White Smush Parker honorable mention. 

Predicting Kobe goes for 50 @ SAC for scoring title.


----------



## Lmatic3030

^ lol I always wondered what happened to Smush.


----------



## Ironpain

Ron Artest must think he's Jon Bones Jones, what is even more funnier than Ron Artest excuse me Meta World Peace thinking he's a prize fighter, using that stupid name Meta World Peace.


----------



## squidlette

Supposedly he has some story involving Ochocinco to thank for it. I think it's very silly, but more power to him. I lost all interest in him after he left a Texas team for the Lakers. 

Nice double OT win, though. Sort of wished I'd watched it.


----------



## Lmatic3030

You should have! It was a good game


----------



## squidlette

Calculus is a ruthless mistress. She cares not that I'd rather be watching games. *sigh*


----------



## Lmatic3030

I feel your pain.


----------



## fonz

The Spurs rolling against Portland. Can they win out to keep their 50-win season streak alive?


----------



## squidlette

fonz said:


> The Spurs rolling against Portland. Can they win out to keep their 50-win season streak alive?


I suspect you know my answer to that.


----------



## squidlette

Whoa, is this going to be a 40 point win?


----------



## MindOverMood

Raps fall apart in the 4th:no


----------



## Nevermind0

Why do people and newscasters keep asking how many games Metta will be suspended for? who cares about that, the question should be how many games will James Harden miss? i hope he's alright.


----------



## squidlette

Well, looks like we're playing Utah in the first round. I do not like that Hayward kid, much. Not sure if I wanted to play Steve Nash more or not, though. Hmm.


----------



## TmastermanT

Yep, I will just leave this here.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## TmastermanT

mindovermood said:


>


lmfao


----------



## squidlette

Steve Nash going out on a L. Can you feel my single solitary tear for him as our two new D-leaguers take the game? 

Our coach didn't even bother showing up. I'm looking forward to that 50th win for the season against GS. :-D


----------



## fonz

squidlette said:


> Steve Nash going out on a L. Can you feel my single solitary tear for him as our two new D-leaguers take the game?
> 
> Our coach didn't even bother showing up. I'm looking forward to that 50th win for the season against GS. :-D


Glad the Spurs won,put a few dollars on them. They had them as +2.5 underdogs.


----------



## squidlette

I read an article earlier today about how the sportsbooks are getting nervous over the 30-1 odds they put on my boys for the title this year.


----------



## TheWeeknd

Whatt?? OKC lost to freakin Denver? DO they really want to face them Mavs in the first round!? I mean didn't the we whoop them good this year 100-88? and that fluke Durant 3? I want the Thunder!!


----------



## Ironpain

TmastermanT said:


> lmfao


Metta World Peace hit him like he was in a Bruce Lee movie, achawhoo, James Harden is like that don't hurt b--ch, maybe it was more like a Wild beast.


----------



## PineconeMachine

MindOverMood said:


>


I lawled.


----------



## fonz

Playoffs set.
EAST
Chicago 4-1 Philadelphia
Miami 4-2 New York
Indiana 4-3 Orlando
Boston 4-3 Atlanta

Chicago 4-2 Boston
Miami 4-2 Indiana

Chicago 4-3 Miami

WEST
San Antonio 4-1 Utah
Oklahoma City 4-3 Dallas
LA Lakers 4-2 Denver
Memphis 4-2 LA Clippers

San Antonio 4-3 Memphis
Oklahoma City 4-2 LA Lakers

San Antonio 4-3 Oklahoma City

CHAMPIONSHIP
Chicago 4-3 San Antonio


----------



## squidlette

Reasonable predictions. Barring any freaky BROKEN ARMS like last year, I'd say you're probably right. 

Though, of course, I'll be hoping you're wrong on that last matchup. ^_^


----------



## Cisco1993

Go Bulls!!! Only concern is if they meet up with OKC.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Time to focus on Ty Lawson and the Nuggets.


----------



## i just want luv

YeeeeeeeeeeeAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAHHHHHHHhhhhhh!!
Time for games to get intense! cant wait


----------



## TmastermanT

inb4theclippers win the championship.


----------



## Xtraneous

Bulls ^____^


----------



## Nevermind0

San Antonio > Utah
Oklahoma City > Dallas
Memphis > Los Angeles
Los Angeles > Denver

Chicago > Philladelphia
Miami > New York
Indiana > Orlando
Boston > Atlanta

1st round choke possibility: Miami


----------



## squidlette

TmastermanT said:


> inb4theclippers win the championship.


BWAHAHAHA, I would love that. Seriously. Not as much as Spurs win, obvs, but I would looooove to see a clippers banner hanging up amongst all those lakers banners. 

So, who's got ten tentacles and is gonna be out at the bar at 10am on a Sunday morning to watch the first game?

THIS SQUID.


----------



## i just want luv

ima say

Utah......Bulls
Dallas......Knicks
Denver....Orlando
LAC........Boston
pretty tough playoff to call I can picture any team winning except the 76ers but I feel they'll even make chi town work for it.
This is going to be a post season you can't miss


----------



## eyeguess

Yeah, there are a lot of interesting matchups and I don't think I have a single upset in the first round. If I actually had to pick one I'd go with Dallas over OKC or maybe LAC over Memphis (if that even counts).


----------



## Ironpain

NBA Playoff Predictions. I decided to do this here instead of creating a whole other thread for it. So lets start with the 1st Round. 




1 Chicago vs 8 Philadelphia 
4 Boston vs 5 Atlanta* 

2 Miami vs 7 New York 
3 Indiana vs 6 Orlando 


1 San Antonio vs 8 Utah 
4 Memphis vs 5 LA Clippers 

2 Oklahoma City vs 7 Dallas 
3 LA Lakers vs 6 Denver 

Atlanta has home-court advantage. Why not just call them the 4 seed? 


My Predictions 

Bulls in 6 
Hawks in 7 
Heat in 6 
Pacers in 5 

Spurs in 4 
Thunder in 5 
Lakers in 6 
Grizzlies in 6 

GO SPURS.


----------



## MF Doom

Well, Chicago wins its first game, 91 - 103 against Philly. 
But they did lose Rose again, so this could change the entire series


----------



## Xtraneous

Rage...


----------



## squidlette

What happened to Rose?


----------



## Lmatic3030

He hurt his knee while he was attempting a shot.


----------



## squidlette

That's really sad..... Hope it's not serious..... he'd missed like 20-something games out of the season already though, hadn't he? The Bulls will manage.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Yea he missed quite a few games. Tough break for Chi town


----------



## Zerix

Wow... Now that Rose is out.... I hate to say it ... but....




LEBRON JAMES !!!!!!! (east) Miami over NY in 5. CHI should take down PHI in 5 or 6 though anyways.

OKC over Dallas in 6.


----------



## CWe

PineconeMachine said:


> I lawled.


Metta is one strong azz mutha............. :boogie


----------



## Nevermind0

I don't like any NY teams at all but even i was pissed off earlier to see that shameless flopping little ***** LeBrick flop all over the place earlier...what a disgrace that a guy that big and strong would stoop down so low and flop like the ***** he really is.

Flopping should be added to the rules and be punished as flagrant foul if you ask me. :no


----------



## Lmatic3030

dang Rose tore his ACL


----------



## Nevermind0

Lmatic3030 said:


> dang Rose tore his ACL


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

damnit now Indiana is the only team that can stop Miami in the east. :bash


----------



## ivankaramazov

Nevermind0 said:


> I don't like any NY teams at all but even i was pissed off earlier to see that shameless flopping little ***** LeBrick flop all over the place earlier...what a disgrace that a guy that big and strong would stoop down so low and flop like the ***** he really is.
> 
> Flopping should be added to the rules and be punished as flagrant foul if you ask me. :no


It really has gotten out of control. The worst part is that these guys don't even know how to flop properly. Vlade and Reggie used to do it with style, Blake and Lebron look like soccer players when they go down holding their faces after any contact.


----------



## ivankaramazov

Lmatic3030 said:


> dang Rose tore his ACL


He plants harder than any guard I've ever seen, I'm surprised it took this long for his knee to snap. Looks like Shumpert may have lost his acl too.


----------



## PineconeMachine

It looks like Miami are a shoo-in to go back to the Finals now. I think it's their year.


----------



## fonz

PineconeMachine said:


> It looks like Miami are a shoo-in to go back to the Finals now. I think it's their year.


That would be a sure sign that the apocalypse is near


----------



## Lmatic3030

ivankaramazov said:


> He plants harder than any guard I've ever seen, I'm surprised it took this long for his knee to snap. Looks like Shumpert may have lost his acl too.


Yea that Shumpert injury pretty much kills what little chance the Knicks had.


----------



## i just want luv

Sad day, I get emotional watching this, How the crowd stands up as soon as he makes that first limp "Uh oh Uh oh uh oh Rose came down on his left foot, he's holding that left knee he's holding it, he's down." I feel everybody's heart flying away as they stop paying attention to the game to sight Rose. as you hear a loud lingering echoing "aaawwwwww". They no longer cared about the game, they love that man with a passion.
I'ma miss you Rose, it'll be a tough road getting back but If anybody can its you.


----------



## squidlette

Lmatic3030 said:


> dang Rose tore his ACL


Oh, that sucks most mightily.

Of course, my team has a guy who plays without either of his ACLs, so maybe he'll bounce back relatively quickly.


----------



## i just want luv

That stuff takes time to heal, I expect him to miss up to a good portion of next season, if not all of next season.


----------



## ivankaramazov

The Pacers need somebody not named Danny Granger that they can give the ball to at the end of close games. Anyone will do, really.

Just saw it confirmed that Shump tore his ACL as well. That's going to be an ugly series for NY.


----------



## ivankaramazov

i just want luv said:


> Sad day, I get emotional watching this, How the crowd stands up as soon as he makes that first limp "Uh oh Uh oh uh oh Rose came down on his left foot, he's holding that left knee he's holding it, he's down." I feel everybody's heart flying away as they stop paying attention to the game to sight Rose. as you hear a loud lingering echoing "aaawwwwww". They no longer cared about the game, they love that man with a passion.
> I'ma miss you Rose, it'll be a tough road getting back but If anybody can its you.


Dude must have felt the snap and still made the pass :clap


----------



## squidlette

i just want luv said:


> That stuff takes time to heal, I expect him to miss up to a good portion of next season, if not all of next season.


Yeah, hence the "relatively" part of "relatively quickly". I'm being positive!


----------



## fonz

Nice game winner by Durant. OKC 99-98 Dallas


----------



## squidlette

fonz said:


> Nice game winner by Durant. OKC 99-98 Dallas


I'm not sure who I want to lose more out of that duo. I wanna say Thunder, but I've got some residual sore feelings over Dallas.


----------



## WhoDey85

Awesome finish for Durant!


----------



## TmastermanT

inb4LebronCockinessCostHisTeamThePlayoffs

He's going to be crying and its going to be deja vu all over again.

But since Chicago is out I have a feeling that Spurs is going to win the finals even though I'm rooting for Lakers. When I saw Spurs play against Lakers they looked like the way a team should play basketball, it was so coordinated. It was like a piece of MJ was divided among the team lol.


----------



## squidlette

TmastermanT said:


> But since Chicago is out I have a feeling that Spurs is going to win the finals even though I'm rooting for Lakers. When I saw Spurs play against Lakers they looked like the way a team should play basketball, it was so coordinated. It was like a piece of MJ was divided among the team lol.


That's the most beautiful thing I've ever heard a Lakers fan say. I'm tearing up over here.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Let the journey for title#6 begin.


----------



## squidlette

More of this, pls:


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## TmastermanT

Facts about Lakers.
Kobe plays better with a face mask.
Lakers are Inconsistent.
They start playing good when they are down by a lot.
Gasol gets dunked on too much.
Lakers need Odom back(well that iss more of a opinion) ^_^.
Kobe chucks too much when they are down, sometimes its good and sometimes its bad.
Metta World Peace is now Metta World War.
More facts coming soon.

I'm praying that Lakers play better in the playoffs ^_^. Oh and im watching Dirk Nowitzki interview after his playoff game loss. He looks stress and mad haha. I would be too if I lost by one point.


----------



## TheWeeknd

Honestly I have too much stress in my life to keep watching games like this. Mavs were up 7 with 2:15 left and lost by a FLUKE shot by Durant. From now on I'll just check the damn box score after the game....no point of waking up at 6 in the morning for this *sign*


----------



## MF Doom

Blowout by the Heat. Man, Melo was weak yesterday, actually the entire team couldn't do anything. A lot of unnecessary fouls and turnovers, of course the Heat win.

Hopefully, they get a win Monday in MSG.


----------



## squidlette

Today is Spurs Day! Yaaaaaaay!


----------



## Ironpain

squidlette said:


> Today is Spurs Day! Yaaaaaaay!


:boogie:boogie Whoo Whoo, Lets Go Spurs, SPURS HAPPY DANCE. It's time. Are you going to wear your Spurs gear? I bet you have like Spurs posters, you have met all the players, have autograph's and know all their bio's and have read books about the team etc hehe  YOU HOT SPURS, Today's the day baby whooo (sorry that was a moment lol)


----------



## Lmatic3030

Utah hanging in there.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

White Smush Parker knocking down 3 after 3!


----------



## Lmatic3030

The great Steve Blake!


----------



## Zerix

ManOfFewWords said:


> White Smush Parker knocking down 3 after 3!


Haha! Hell yea! Blake seems sharp on this one! Kobe's rusty, oh well... Denver doesn't look like they're going anywhere though :clap

Still feel bad for D-Rose... he shouldn't have been in the game so damn late!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Looking like a sweep.


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## Zerix

ManOfFewWords said:


> Looking like a sweep.


Yea I don't think they'll lose more than 1 lol..

Is it wrong to laugh at everything Javelle McGee does :lol


----------



## TmastermanT

Lakers are going to sweep the Nuggets. Yep.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Hill's hustle is a breath of fresh air a la Turiaf minus the constant celebrating.

I want Bynum to get that 10th block!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Just incredible. 1 more and he holds the all time record.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

He got it! Great game!

"Note to self: the more I play D, the better we'll be."-Andrew Bynum


----------



## Nevermind0

I was only able to watch the first half of the Lakers Nuggets game. I remember Bynum had 3 block very early on but wow 10 is amazing! i'm thinking Lakers in 5. Jordan Hill was impressive too, another double double off the bench, why didn't the Lakers give this guy a chance earlier on?


----------



## Lmatic3030

He definitely has earned spot now with the way he's been playing the last couple of weeks.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Watching the Clippers get sh*tted on is good entertainment.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Memphis?


----------



## MindOverMood

^You jinxed that one:lol


----------



## fonz

I just can't believe it. I stopped watching because Memphis were just embarrassing them,how the f**k did they lose from that position? Unbelievable


----------



## TigerRifle1

Nevermind0 said:


> I don't like any NY teams at all but even i was pissed off earlier to see that shameless flopping little ***** LeBrick flop all over the place earlier...what a disgrace that a guy that big and strong would stoop down so low and flop like the ***** he really is.
> 
> Flopping should be added to the rules and be punished as flagrant foul if you ask me. :no


 Everyone does that. And just because he flops doesn't mean that actual contact didn't take place.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Grizzlies deserve to be swept after that one LOL


----------



## PineconeMachine

What the hell, Memphis?


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Biggest 4th quarter choke in playoff history.


----------



## i just want luv

ManOfFewWords said:


> Watching the Clippers get sh*tted on is good entertainment.





ManOfFewWords said:


> Memphis?


Wha wha whuh wu wha


----------



## MF Doom

Shame on you, Memphis. 27 points, 7 minutes to go AND STILL LAC wins.


----------



## WhoDey85

Halftimes over going back to watch the 2nd half. Lets go Thunder!


----------



## squidlette

http://www.whatifsports.com/nba_playoffs_2012/bracket.asp?r=1

Me gusta.


----------



## Lmatic3030

squidlette said:


> http://www.whatifsports.com/nba_playoffs_2012/bracket.asp?r=1
> 
> Me gusta.


 this is no bueno

OKC pulls out another one!


----------



## The Professor

squidlette said:


> http://www.whatifsports.com/nba_playoffs_2012/bracket.asp?r=1
> 
> Me gusta.


There's no way the celtics have only a .1% chance to make it to the finals. They beat Atlanta in 6


----------



## fonz

squidlette said:


> http://www.whatifsports.com/nba_playoffs_2012/bracket.asp?r=1
> 
> Me gusta.


Yes,SAS would be my pick as well now that Rose is out for the Bulls


----------



## squidlette

The Professor said:


> There's no way the celtics have only a .1% chance to make it to the finals. They beat Atlanta in 6


You're misreading what this is. Those percentages are wins out of a simulation that was run 1001 times. It's not necessarily a prediction - just the results of an experiment. The algorithm used the wins from the regular season and factored in home court advantage to run a simulation of the entire series over and over again. So the Celtics not only made it to the finals but won 1 time, or .1% out of 1001.

So then they took the teams with the highest percentage of wins and made that nifty little chart there.


----------



## The Professor

squidlette said:


> You're misreading what this is. Those percentages are wins out of a simulation that was run 1001 times. It's not necessarily a prediction - just the results of an experiment. The algorithm used the wins from the regular season and factored in home court advantage to run a simulation of the entire series over and over again. So the Celtics not only made it to the finals but won 10 times, or .1% out of 1001.
> 
> So then they took the teams with the highest percentage of wins and made that nifty little chart there.


So you're admitting that the celtics know how to turn it up when it matters most? Once Ray (<3) comes back we'll be fine.


----------



## squidlette

I can't say I've even given them a second thought.

Also, I fixed my math fail up there. .1% of 1001 is 1. Not ten.


----------



## The Professor

squidlette said:


> I can't say I've even given them a second thought.
> 
> Also, I fixed my math fail up there. .1% of 1001 is 1. Not ten.


And honestly, despite their record and Pop, I haven't given the spurs much thought yet either. We'll see though. Things could easily change. Other than the celtics winning, I just want the heat to NOT win.

Also, the Celts are the hottest team since the all star break


----------



## TheWeeknd

I can't believe this....you can't even breathe near Durant and Harden. What has Harden proven to earn these soft calls? meanwhile you have a guy who has scored 21k points, 8x all star who gets hacked and gets no calls. These refs smh, Mavs could have easily been up 2-0. Man I'm slipping into further depression....when will VC get that ring *sign*


----------



## TheWeeknd

I have one question, if its an OKC vs Miami final..what the **** are the refs gonna do? lol


----------



## fonz

TheWeeknd said:


> I have one question, if its an OKC vs Miami final..what the **** are the refs gonna do? lol


Hopefully,rape Miami


----------



## TheWeeknd

fonz said:


> Hopefully,rape Miami


true...I don't mind LeBron getting a ring but if Rupaul Bosh gets one then I'm done with this life lol...he's the last person in nba history to deserve one.


----------



## TmastermanT

lol @ Mavs smh.


----------



## Nevermind0

TigerRifle1 said:


> Everyone does that. And just because he flops doesn't mean that actual contact didn't take place.


Not to the extreme of LeBrick though, did you not see the game where he flopped numerous times!? are you kidding me? he barely got touched and acted like he has the body strength of a 90 year old grandmother.

Did anyone see Wade throw Bibby's shoe? does anyone know to what point throwing an opponent's shoe is legal? if it's to the 1st row it's ok, but what if someone threw a shoe to the 40th row? at what point will the league step in on this issue?


----------



## Lmatic3030

the shoe throwing thing has happened many times before. It's not illegal.


----------



## fonz

Nevermind0 said:


> Did anyone see Wade throw Bibby's shoe? does anyone know to what point throwing an opponent's shoe is legal? if it's to the 1st row it's ok, but what if someone threw a shoe to the 40th row? at what point will the league step in on this issue?


Saw it on youtube,doesn't look like a big deal


----------



## Xtraneous

No D. Rose and we're losing, woohoo.


----------



## i just want luv

I saw this it cracked me up


----------



## ManOfFewWords

^ LOL

Pierce doing the Tebow tonight:


----------



## squidlette

i just want luv said:


> I saw this it cracked me up


HAR!


----------



## TmastermanT

stupid Charles Barkley thinking Nuggets is going to beat the Lakers -_-.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Kob doin work tonight


----------



## squidlette

TmastermanT said:


> stupid Charles Barkley thinking Nuggets is going to beat the Lakers -_-.


I don't like Barkley either. He lost me when he made that crack about women in San Antonio being fat.


----------



## The Professor

squidlette said:


> I don't like Barkley either. He lost me when he made that crack about women in San Antonio being fat.


Barkley is literally a moron... he's funny sometimes though (laughing "at" him) and when he swears on national TV haha.

So you noticing the celts yet? We're down like 8 guys too.


----------



## TmastermanT




----------



## imt

Shout out to D Rose, playing Lone Ranger in the sky box.


----------



## Zerix

TmastermanT said:


>


That block tonight that Kobe had was nutsss..

Damn, honestly I think CHI is throughhhh... =/


----------



## General Shy Guy

I'm a little late on this, but lmao!


----------



## squidlette




----------



## Lmatic3030

Tyson Chandler wins Defensive Player of the Year


----------



## ivankaramazov

squidlette said:


>


:lol

Bosh is the only likable guy on that team.


----------



## squidlette

Well, that was a sweep and a half. Utah shouldn't have bothered to show up at all!

Heck, I'm not sure why I even bothered staying at the bar past the first half.


----------



## squidlette

ivankaramazov said:


> :lol
> 
> Bosh is the only likable guy on that team.


I just love his look over at the camera. Classic photo bomb.


----------



## TmastermanT

Is it weird that I'm voting for two LA teams and I'm from New York?. Also I'm loving the Thunder and Spurs. But like I said before even though I want Lakers to win, I don't care if the Clippers, Thunder, or Spurs win. I would have said Chicago but ever since D.Rose injury I knew they would not last. He was the playmaker of the team. I do not want Boston nor Heat to win. Especially Boston I have a personal dislike from them, they play so cheap.


----------



## imt

Lmatic3030 said:


> Tyson Chandler wins Defensive Player of the Year


Well deserved-I'm glad this happened.


----------



## Nevermind0

TmastermanT said:


> Is it weird that I'm voting for two LA teams and I'm from New York?. Also I'm loving the Thunder and Spurs. But like I said before even though I want Lakers to win, I don't care if the Clippers, Thunder, or Spurs win. I would have said Chicago but ever since D.Rose injury I knew they would not last. He was the playmaker of the team. I do not want Boston nor Heat to win. Especially Boston I have a personal dislike from them, they play so cheap.


Not nearly as weird as an LA guy voting for one NY team. At this point i want any team to win other than Miami....i have my reasons don't ask me about them :lol


----------



## TheWeeknd

aw man I'm crying IDGAF.....mavs 0-3. Goodbye and thanks for the memories VC...just retire man :'( ...spent 75% of my life rooting for you wow it feels like a part of my soul left me.


----------



## TheWeeknd

Anyways I have to support a team now....I guess it will be the Spurs. It would be cool for Duncan to get his 5th ring, and finally get the respect he deserves...as the GREATEST PF IN HISTORY! and Manu is underrated. I think the Spurs have the best chance to beat the Cheat.


----------



## ivankaramazov

I'm liking this trend.


----------



## Xtraneous

I was just thinking we needed to lose more players to injuries.


----------



## squidlette

TheWeeknd said:


> Anyways I have to support a team now....I guess it will be the Spurs. It would be cool for Duncan to get his 5th ring, and finally get the respect he deserves...as the GREATEST PF IN HISTORY! and Manu is underrated. I think the Spurs have the best chance to beat the Cheat.


Yeeeeesssssss come to the light, brother! <3


----------



## squidlette

ivankaramazov said:


> I'm liking this trend.


HA! I like that one even better than the other one I posted.


----------



## Zerix

ivankaramazov said:


> I'm liking this trend.


HAHA! Bosh is funny. Damn I can't wait to see the Heat in the finals!! I honestly think this is the time when Lebron finally steps up and doesn't choke, though it would be hilarious, and very very sad if it happens again...

Until then... GO KOBE! Lost a game today, but I knew it was gonna be Lakes in 5 or 6 anyway.


----------



## TheWeeknd

squidlette said:


> Yeeeeesssssss come to the light, brother! <3


Thanks for welcoming me on the bandwagon! I hope I dont curse you guys :um =P Spurs will beat the Heat...who can guard Parker on that team? and I'm from Toronto so I know Duncan always owns Bosh!


----------



## Lmatic3030

Mcgee


----------



## squidlette

TheWeeknd said:


> Thanks for welcoming me on the bandwagon! I hope I dont curse you guys :um =P Spurs will beat the Heat...who can guard Parker on that team? and I'm from Toronto so I know Duncan always owns Bosh!


I can't pick on the bandwagon fans too much. Every now and then one of the bandwagoners decides to switch for real.


----------



## TmastermanT

The refs at the nuggets game were so dumb -_-. Too many foul calls and then no calls on things that was clearly a call.


----------



## WhoDey85

Nice way to start the playoffs, sweep the defending champs!


----------



## squidlette

That first half of the Spurs-Jazz game was too close for me! Did you guys see that buzzer beater 3pt shot at the half, though? That was pretty slick.


----------



## fonz

Too bad for the Bulls,I really thought they'd still be good enough to beat Philly even with Rose out


----------



## squidlette

Sweep! Last game was a bit too close for my taste, but I'll take it.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Memphis you really should not be down 3-1


----------



## TmastermanT

The F is wrong with the Lakers. This is not a championship team anymore. Lakers bench is garbage except for Steve Blake at times. Also Session is awful too. Only good people on Lakers are Kobe, Gasol, Artest, and Bynum. Lakers have no defense whatsoever.


----------



## Lmatic3030

McGee is outplaying Bynum right now. This is no bueno.

Kobe almost brought em back though at the end.


----------



## Zerix

TmastermanT said:


> The F is wrong with the Lakers. This is not a championship team anymore. Lakers bench is garbage except for Steve Blake at times. Also Session is awful too. Only good people on Lakers are Kobe, Gasol, Artest, and Bynum. Lakers have no defense whatsoever.


***** you wasn't wit me shootin in the gym!!

Haha, KOBE is gonna tear that whole team up tomorrow, mark my words.

Until then...

KING JAMES REIGNS


----------



## 84929

squidlette said:


> Sweep! Last game was a bit too close for my taste, but I'll take it.


:clap Me2. Ugh, I think I know why I have anxiety the Spurs scare me sometimes. But its okay. Jazz have gone fishing with Mavs, Knicks and Magic.

Now if only the Clippers could finish off Grizzlies

I feel so bad for the Bulls. I had them beating the Heat in the finals. But then when Derrick Rose got hurt. I at least thought they could finish off the 76ers without him. Ooh boy was I wrong.

I would have thought the Lakers wouldn't be having this issue. But they are a far cry from the team they use to be. And if Bynum hadn't egg on Nuggets they would have been able to shut them out. But no...


----------



## Lmatic3030




----------



## Lmatic3030

MindOverMood said:


>


Harden and his beard won 6th Man of the year. Congrats to the both of them.


----------



## Xtraneous

):


----------



## eyeguess

Bill Simmons: I like Mike Brown's plan of keeping Kobe out there in a blowout and trying to get the Nuggets sick. He's thinking ahead. 

Anyway, I'm going all in on small market teams. Pulling for Indiana over Miami and Philly over Boston in the ECSFs while hoping for an OKC-DEN series and a SAS-MEM series. Which, on one hand, would be great for small market teams, but awful for ratings.


----------



## Lmatic3030

I hope he coughed on Lawson and Gallo a couple of times.


----------



## Zerix

Kobe Bryant is gonna **** on their whole team tomorrow night, and I can't ****ing wait!!!

So unlucky and disappointing Bynum and Gasol flopped!

Congrats to KING JAMES for 3rd MVP AWARD. Well deserved. They should embrace him with FEAR when he steps on that Indiana court! The time has come!!

Now I hope LA Clips can show San Antonio what they're made of!!! :clap


----------



## fonz

Zerix said:


> Kobe Bryant is gonna **** on their whole team tomorrow night, and I can't ****ing wait!!!
> 
> So unlucky and disappointing Bynum and Gasol flopped!
> 
> Congrats to KING JAMES for 3rd MVP AWARD. Well deserved. They should embrace him with FEAR when he steps on that Indiana court! The time has come!!
> 
> Now I hope LA Clips can show San Antonio what they're made of!!! :clap


Not so fast,the Clippers and Grizzlies are going to 7. If the Grizzlies get through,I think they will push the Spurs close. If the Clippers get through,I predict another sweep for the Spurs


----------



## TheWeeknd

wherever the OP of this thread is...he must be really mad right now. T-mac lost on the first round again!! He'll never make it to the second round...karma for him dissing his cousin and Toronto!


----------



## Zerix

TheWeeknd said:


> wherever the OP of this thread is...he must be really mad right now. T-mac lost on the first round again!! He'll never make it to the second round...karma for him dissing his cousin and Toronto!


That sounds pretty true :lol

And now.... IT'S KOBE BRYANT TIME!!!! TO SAVOR THE LAKERS, AND to prove we are not the worst predictable failing team of all time :lol :lol

(Good game Boston! MIA vs Boston is gonna be killer!)


----------



## ManOfFewWords

GOAT


----------



## Zerix

ManOfFewWords said:


> GOAT


hahah... how I LOVE this kid, and so does my dad..

Two words for ya'll though...

KING JAMES!!! 

Miami in 5.... Nothing is stopping him this year (unless Kobe will, that ill stomach ridden snake haha, good thing his teammates stepped Game 7)!

Oh, and dare I say.... BATTLE OF LA? Well.... can hope so


----------



## Lmatic3030

That Memphis/Clippers series was really good.


----------



## Day 1

Got a decent seat for Tuesday's game in SA wish me luck!


----------



## The Professor

ManOfFewWords said:


> GOAT


They would have lost game 7 if it weren't for him!

5 3's and 19 points from steve blake... poor George Karl


----------



## i just want luv

probably the only time I rooted for the Lakers in the playoffs just to avoid
a boring series in Denver/thunder. God forbid Denver won and it became Denver/Spurs
next thing you know its a Spurs/76ers NBA finals. man..
but got it out of my system was fun seeing denver put scares in,
OKC better not choke and fail me chips.


----------



## Nevermind0

Lmatic3030 said:


> That Memphis/Clippers series was really good.


Yeah that was how basketball should be played, the league needs to change things up and let players use their muscles and push and hold and fight for position on the floor. It makes for much more exciting basketball, i love it when it's played tough and rough like this unlike most series where you get nonstop whistles and a bunch of floppers acting like pussies :roll

*Seriously did anyone else love how physical this series was? :clap*


----------



## Zerix

Nevermind0 said:


> Yeah that was how basketball should be played, the league needs to change things up and let players use their muscles and push and hold and fight for position on the floor. It makes for much more exciting basketball, i love it when it's played tough and rough like this unlike most series where you get nonstop whistles and a bunch of floppers acting like pussies :roll
> 
> *Seriously did anyone else love how physical this series was? :clap*


Absolutely! With Griffin on the floor it's always gonna be an aggressive game, the Clips have finally built up some hate ! :boogie

But... LAKERS > OKC IN 7

-.-


----------



## TheWeeknd

I don't think I can take one more series of flop city. Clippers Gm and David Stern are such trolls putting divas Paul and Griffin on the same team. And add Reggie Evans and K-Mart on top of that smh. Oh well Spurs in 4 =)


----------



## CWe

Loved the clippers and grizzlies series! glad the clippers won! and the thunder i think will knock off the lakers too! there just better.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Nevermind0 said:


> Yeah that was how basketball should be played, the league needs to change things up and let players use their muscles and push and hold and fight for position on the floor. It makes for much more exciting basketball, i love it when it's played tough and rough like this unlike most series where you get nonstop whistles and a bunch of floppers acting like pussies :roll
> 
> *Seriously did anyone else love how physical this series was? :clap*


I loved it. The refs were letting them play!


----------



## squidlette

Day 1 said:


> Got a decent seat for Tuesday's game in SA wish me luck!


LUCKY! I am so jelly! I miss San Antonio!

I might take a drive over to LA to see them play the Clippers here. I never did get around to road tripping to SLC, and LA's even closer.


----------



## 84929

I'm jealous of Day1 for getting seats for Tuesdays game! I'll be at home watching the game :clap

I feel really good about the Spurs and Clippers game. I wanna say I see the Spurs winning this in 5.


----------



## JenN2791

Lakers stress me out..


----------



## WhoDey85

lol at the Lakers showing up for half a quarter.


----------



## TmastermanT

I don't understand anymore....Kobe can you go back in the past and get your 2009 self..


----------



## MF Doom

World Peace getting a warm applause in OKC


----------



## Lmatic3030

JenN2791 said:


> Lakers stress me out..


This


----------



## Ironpain

I like to call them The LA Fakers, Some how the 2009 Lakers were switched with a bunch of impostors.


----------



## squidlette

Well, OKC will knock out the Lakers, and Spurs will take care of the Clips, and we'll have a nice LA free postseason from here on out. ^_^


----------



## Lmatic3030

Pacers!


----------



## squidlette

Lmatic3030 said:


> Pacers!


Caught the tail end of that. Neat little game of hot potato going on at the end. Haha.


----------



## Buerhle

Lmatic3030 said:


> Pacers!


:clap


----------



## PineconeMachine

Lebrick lived up to his name last night. When it mattered: He choked. Again.. It's painful to watch him fail again and again.

In other news: OKC vs. SAS is going to be a great WCF.


----------



## Zerix

LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING FOLKS....

If OKC doesn't take a single game at Staples... KOBE will WIN. Just wait... I know he's still not feeling it... he's not being aggressive and he's just OFF.... fuuuuck!!!


Miami choked yest though wtf... I expect Lebron to SILENCE the entire state of Indiana tomorrow. Amen.


----------



## Buerhle

Zerix said:


> LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING FOLKS....
> 
> If OKC doesn't take a single game at Staples... KOBE will WIN. Just wait... I know he's still not feeling it... he's not being aggressive and he's just OFF.... fuuuuck!!!
> 
> Miami choked yest though wtf... I expect Lebron to SILENCE the entire state of Indiana tomorrow. Amen.


Pacers in 6.


----------



## Zerix

Whir said:


> Pacers in 6.


Let's legitly bet $20, would you be down? And pay through PayPal?

I say Miami in 7, most likely 6 !


----------



## MindOverMood

If not for money, how about a temp or permaban bet


----------



## Buerhle

MindOverMood said:


> If not for money, how about a temp or permaban bet


Ya, some sort of SA forum bet. And I would bet with u in a heartbeat if we were around each other IRL.

Do you want one of us banned, mindovermood.
? Just curious. I like the idea. , though just wanna know if somebody or somebodys want me gone?


----------



## MindOverMood

Whir said:


> Ya, some sort of SA forum bet. And I would bet with u in a heartbeat if we were around each other IRL.
> 
> _*Do you want one of us banned, mindovermood.*_
> ? Just curious. I like the idea. , though just wanna know if somebody or somebodys want me gone?


Huh?:blank That's not what I was getting at,lol. Just another way you could bet without involving money


----------



## Buerhle

Yep. I'm paranoid. Lol.


----------



## Buerhle

Zerix said:


> Let's legitly bet $20, would you be down? And pay through PayPal?
> 
> I say Miami in 7, most likely 6 !


How bout if Miami wins I change my avatar to a heat pic.
When the Pacers win this series you change your pic to a glorious Indiana Pacers image. 
:teeth


----------



## Nevermind0

Zerix said:


> LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING FOLKS....
> 
> If OKC doesn't take a single game at Staples... KOBE will WIN. Just wait... I know he's still not feeling it... he's not being aggressive and he's just OFF.... fuuuuck!!!
> 
> Miami choked yest though wtf... I expect Lebron to SILENCE the entire state of Indiana tomorrow. Amen.


LeBron is a flopping little pansy, did you not hear he called playing against PF's taxing? he plays for one game against players about his size and strength and he calls it taxing, what an idiot. That guy usually plays against players that are much smaller and weaker than he is all the time so he has that advantage and yet when it's more even in the strength department he calls it taxing. Unbelievable. He also mentioned fatigue...true MVP's don't mention or acknowledge fatigue, what a joke LeBron is. :roll


----------



## Daylight

Pacers win! Pacers win!


----------



## TmastermanT

, C'mon Lakers. Kobe getting too old.


----------



## DrDomino

OKC going to the finals fo sho


----------



## Zerix

Whir said:


> Ya, some sort of SA forum bet. And I would bet with u in a heartbeat if we were around each other IRL.
> 
> Do you want one of us banned, mindovermood.
> ? Just curious. I like the idea. , though just wanna know if somebody or somebodys want me gone?


Haha fine, yea, money is a little overboard here... How about some hilariously embarassing avatar picture (until the end of the Finals!) or a week ban :lol

I totally missed today's Heat game though wow, I'm so mad that was such bs! Where the hell was James man!! And Dwayne Wade had his worst game of the season jeezuz christ!

And OKC IS GOING NO WHERE, if Lakers can manage to shut them down both games in Staples, you bet your *** they're gonna DOMINATE OKC!!


----------



## squidlette

I really wish I could go to one of the games this weekend! I'm going to be IN LA, but the stupid tickets start at $55 there.  

*cries*

Knew I should have driven to SLC to see them when they were still playing the Jazz.....

Also, yeah, that 16th win in a row looks pretty swell tonight, eh?


----------



## fonz

Zerix said:


> Haha fine, yea, money is a little overboard here... How about some hilariously embarassing avatar picture (until the end of the Finals!) or a week ban :lol
> 
> I totally missed today's Heat game though wow, I'm so mad that was such bs! Where the hell was James man!! And Dwayne Wade had his worst game of the season jeezuz christ!
> 
> And OKC IS GOING NO WHERE, if Lakers can manage to shut them down both games in Staples, you bet your *** they're gonna DOMINATE OKC!!


You really think the Lakers can go 4-1 or 4-0 to win the series? Unlikely is an understatement


----------



## Zerix

fonz said:


> You really think the Lakers can go 4-1 or 4-0 to win the series? Unlikely is an understatement


Wishful thinking


----------



## The Professor

To everyone who counted out the Celtics because they are old: What?

*I would rather play the Heat without Bosh than the Pacers though!*


----------



## mixolydian

Why is it that Lakers fans always seem to have no clue about basketball?


----------



## Lmatic3030

mixolydian said:


> Why is it that Lakers fans always seem to have no clue about basketball?


:blank


----------



## PineconeMachine

Nice game last night, D-Wade.


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## ManOfFewWords

It hurts me to say that it was entirely Kobe's fault they lost game 2.

:sigh


----------



## MF Doom

Indiana vs Miami: Teambball vs Superstarbball


----------



## Ironpain

Lmao at the guy on the Pacers bench giving LeBron the Choke sign. What does the future hold for the Heat if they choke this season? Lebron: Get off me man, at this rate I'll be old and grey or possibly dead before we ever see a Kobe vs LeBron final, The Spurs were great, No Banners for the Clippers, No Battle of LA here, The birthday boy Tony Parker was unstoppable.


----------



## Ironpain

ManOfFewWords said:


>


Haha I love those, I like the one with Paul Pierce. :lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Damn this team was incredible. Shaq was so ungaurdable then. Kobe was so fast and athletic, he's really slowed down today for obvious reasons. But damn, Fisher used to be quick and finish layups so consistently. Horry hitting huge threes. Pacers' Artest was such a beast at this time. This Lakers team would murder everyone in the league today.


----------



## dirsad

ManOfFewWords said:


> It hurts me to say that it was entirely Kobe's fault they lost game 2.
> 
> :sigh


Yep. 2-1 vs 1-2 at this point. Thunder are the better team, so the Lakers need every game they can get.

I didn't watch game 3 (out of town), but if the Lakers can control the tempo, they can still win.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

"I don't give a [expletive] what you say," Bryant told Yahoo! Sports late Friday. "If I go out there and miss game winners, and people say, 'Kobe choked, or Kobe is seven for whatever in pressure situations.' Well, [expletive] you.

"Because I don't play for your [expletive] approval. I play for my own love and enjoyment of the game. And to win. That's what I play for. Most of the time, when guys feel the pressure, they're worried about what people might say about them. I don't have that fear, and it enables me to forget bad plays and to take shots and play my game."

"I found it pretty funny, entertaining, that I made a bunch of mistakes down the stretch, mistakes that I normally don't make," Bryant said. "So yeah, I ended up laughing at myself. I knew we'd have a chance to get it back.

Kobe is my hero. This is the mindset I have when it comes to social anxiety.


----------



## fonz

Lakers blew a big lead again,end of the road is near for them


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Pau gonna get death threats on twitter.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Tonight, I chose to download doodle jump.


----------



## dirsad

ManOfFewWords said:


> Tonight, I chose to download doodle jump.


lol.

If you blow two big late leads in a four game series, you will probably find your playoff run is not very long.


----------



## Zerix

*LEBRON KING JAMES!!!* What did I tell you?! PACERS ARE NOBODY!!!

MIAMI IN 6/7 ! I'll bet anyone a bill Pacers ain't shutting them down!!! NOT THIS YEAR.... but Maybe in 5 years hahaha!!

P.S. - Kobe Bryant...... I..... am in disbelief..... Maybe we once had a team that could come back from a 3-1 deficit .... but not this year.. OR SO THEY SAY.... but guess what Kobe.... I BELIEVE... *YOU CAN.* If anybody can do it.... IT'S YOU. WE WANT *NUMBER 8! :nw:nw:nw
*


----------



## Lmatic3030

Vogel kept the bench in too long in the 4th.


----------



## fonz

Zerix said:


> *LEBRON KING JAMES!!!* What did I tell you?! PACERS ARE NOBODY!!!
> 
> MIAMI IN 6/7 ! I'll bet anyone a bill Pacers ain't shutting them down!!! NOT THIS YEAR.... but Maybe in 5 years hahaha!!
> [/B]


We'll see about that,we'll see...


----------



## F1X3R

It's basically Lebron and Wade vs. Indiana. No one else can be counted on for anything. Haslem finally chipped in a few baskets down the stretch and that was the difference. Unless Wade and Lebron play more consistent with each other, the Pacers have this series. 

Also, congratulations to the Spurs on their 2012 Championship


----------



## Buerhle

Zerix said:


> *LEBRON KING JAMES!!!* What did I tell you?! PACERS ARE NOBODY!!!
> 
> MIAMI IN 6/7 ! I'll bet anyone a bill Pacers ain't shutting them down!!! NOT THIS YEAR.... but Maybe in 5 years hahaha!!
> 
> P.S. - Kobe Bryant...... I..... am in disbelief..... Maybe we once had a team that could come back from a 3-1 deficit .... but not this year.. OR SO THEY SAY.... but guess what Kobe.... I BELIEVE... *YOU CAN.* If anybody can do it.... IT'S YOU. WE WANT *NUMBER 8! :nw:nw:nw
> *


I hope it goes 7 and is close in the 4th quarter. Then you know the pacers will have a chance.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

It's going to be a blowout tonight. Go Spurs.


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## TheWeeknd

^^ugh please don't remind me of that 81 point game. Being a Raptors fan since 2004 after Vince Carter left has been hell. I see some Laker fans here complaining that "it's tough being a Laker fan"...and I'm like wtf? You have have missed the playoffs like once in the last 20 years! Try being a Raptors fan, where real fans are at.

Anyways, I told everyone that the Spurs would sweep. There's no stopping them


----------



## JenN2791

Hope tonight will be a win for the Lakers


----------



## fonz

OKC-SAS should be a fantastic series and for me,will probably decide the championship. Can't count the Celtics out I suppose,but definitely those mugs from Miami won't win


----------



## Stack

Tough seeing the Sixers lose tonight although I don't think they have any chance of winning the title. Might go to the game Wednesday, but I don't know if I wanna spend the money especially if they lose it.


----------



## The Professor

Celtics will beat the Spurs, but they won't beat OKC. That would be fun to watch too... the old guys goin' at it


----------



## squidlette

I never get tired of winning.


----------



## Zerix

ManOfFewWords said:


> Damn this team was incredible. Shaq was so ungaurdable then. Kobe was so fast and athletic, he's really slowed down today for obvious reasons. But damn, Fisher used to be quick and finish layups so consistently. Horry hitting huge threes. Pacers' Artest was such a beast at this time. This Lakers team would murder everyone in the league today.


I agree, hands down the best 5 person team ever, there was nothing they couldn't do.

But damn... OKC... **** YOU!!! Lakers are ****ing pathetic, what, Kobe, are you saving a great one for next season or something??? Cause that's the last chance I'm giving you.

From here on out .... IT'S KING JAMES TIME (SHOUT OUT TO DERRICK ROSE TO A CRAZY SUCCESSFUL NEXT SEASON)!


----------



## fonz

I just hope the Spurs are ready for a tougher test,remember the Cavs a few years back with LBJ,they also went 8-0 in their first 2 rounds of the playoffs but then lost to the Magic in 6 in the conference finals.


----------



## Zerix

ManOfFewWords said:


>


The best game of KOBE's career!!!!! 81 ****ing points in a game!!! Are you kidding?! NO ONE WILL EVER FORGET. THAT IS BEYOND LEGENDARY 8)

Oh! AND the reason OKC is gonna beat the Spurs easily is because of AGE. Watch.... look what 2 nights in a row did to the Fakers.... what a buncha ****ing girls!! Omg it heats me so bad to think about that game 5.... fck!!! >_<

But, so... LeBron took a dump on Indiana today... and he will again IN INDIANA!! HAHA They're broken! LeBron only needs D-Wade, that's it!! CHRIS BOSH was an extra in a badass movie! (No im jk Chris Bosh is CRAZY talent and without him they would be shiittt)!

On a sidenote, I think I'm becoming an alcoholic.... :teeth


----------



## General Shy Guy

The Professor said:


> *Celtics will beat the Spurs*, but they won't beat OKC. That would be fun to watch too... the old guys goin' at it


With San Antonio's bench? No way. The only thing standing in the way of a Spurs title is OKC.


----------



## Lmatic3030

At this point I think i will have to root for Los Spurs.


----------



## JenN2791

I'm just gonna wait for the Olympics and its basketball games


----------



## ManOfFewWords

JenN2791 said:


> I'm just gonna wait for the Olympics and its basketball games


This.
I'm rooting for the spurs to take out OKC.


----------



## squidlette

I can't wait until the next round starts up! It'll be nice to watch a game against a team that actually has a shot of beating us for a change. ^_^


----------



## i just want luv

i just want luv said:


> next thing you know its a *Spurs/76ers NBA finals.* man..
> s.


What have I done?


----------



## Ironpain

Anyone see the video of the kid who had Matt Bonner's face shaved into the back of his head? the school made him shave it off so he couldn't show it to Bonner, the reporter asks Bonner if he'll shave the kids face into his head and Bonner said only if he makes the NBA. It's been great seeing The Spurs dominate but I'm looking forward to a real challenge, OKC is going to be their toughest match up, I'm looking for a Parker, Durant show down. 


SPURS 2012 NBA Champions. :drunk+opcorn=NBA Championship party with myself and The Spurs.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Ironpain said:


> Anyone see the video of the kid who had Matt Bonner's face shaved into the back of his head? the school made him shave it off so he couldn't show it to Bonner, the reporter asks Bonner if he'll shave the kids face into his head and Bonner said only if he makes the NBA. It's been great seeing The Spurs dominate but I'm looking forward to a real challenge, OKC is going to be their toughest match up, I'm looking for a Parker, Durant show down.
> 
> SPURS 2012 NBA Champions. :drunk+opcorn=NBA Championship party with myself and The Spurs.


----------



## Buerhle

Pacers up at halftime.


----------



## MindOverMood

Pacers lose in regulation time:b


----------



## Buerhle

MindOverMood said:


> Pacers lose in regulation time:b


Figures. My life sucks . So this goes right with everything else.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Ironpain




----------



## Zerix

MindOverMood said:


>


LOL.... yea... I miss number 8 .... that KILLER INSTINCT.... THAT FEAR HE BROUGHT ON EVERYONE.... That 81 point game..... BRING BACK KOBE BRYANT!!!!!

Until then.... Let the King get his this season :no


----------



## foe

Boston Celtics vs Miami Heat in the Eastern Conference Finals starts Monday night.


----------



## WhoDey85

True story, my high-school basketball team beat Lebron in the State finals when I was a junior back in 02. I was in the stands and got it on tape. Pretty awesome.

Can't wait for Thunder/Spurs tomorrow!


----------



## F1X3R

How did Lebron play? Was he the same kind of player?


----------



## fonz

foe said:


> Boston Celtics vs Miami Heat in the Eastern Conference Finals starts Monday night.


LOL @ the crowd all chanting "Beat the Heat" a few minutes before full time in game 7 today


----------



## Zerix

R.I.P. BOSTON CELTICS.

You had a great run.


----------



## WhoDey85

F1X3R said:


> How did Lebron play? Was he the same kind of player?


He was very dominant as you might expect. It was known by then he was going to be a high draft pick in the NBA. The game was played on Ohio State's floor and every seat was filled which is pretty funny for a high-school game. Everyone was coming just to check out Lebron. This made it so much more sweet when we did beat him.
He could score almost at will and could pass the ball very well for a big man. He spent most of the first half trying to get his teammates involved which came back to bite him. 
We had some ballers on our team as well. Three of the starting five ended up playing on college teams. Still it was one of the greatest upsets I have seen and will always be one of my best sports memories.


----------



## Ironpain

Zerix said:


> R.I.P. BOSTON CELTICS.
> 
> You had a great run.


You buried em before their time lol, their not dead yet.


----------



## JenN2791

MindOverMood said:


>


lol saw this on the Laker forum I post at. This was put together very well :teeth


----------



## The Professor

Idk how the Spurs are so good. I want a Spurs/Celtics finals!!!


----------



## The Professor

Zerix said:


> R.I.P. BOSTON CELTICS.
> 
> You had a great run.


Just watch... you'll see. Quote me on this


----------



## WhoDey85

Spurs played some nice defense tonight on KD. I expect him to bounce back in game two. 

Should be in for a good series.


----------



## TmastermanT

Spurs vs Heat Finals.
Spurs win in game 5.


----------



## i just want luv

I want to put in my jinx and say Celtics/ Spurs finals


----------



## Zerix

i just want luv said:


> I want to put in my jinx and say Celtics/ Spurs finals


Keep dreaming...

OKC will STILL beat SAS!!!!

And then lose to MIAMI in 6/7 games :boogie


----------



## Ironpain

NBA Draft Lottery tonight = Anthony Davis finds out which awful team he goes to = Raptors or Bob Cats haha. Patrick Ewing won't take the job as Bob Cats coach. Tim Duncan has been abusing both sides of the court.... which is a little different from Shaq who would abuse the whole court, Meta World Peace could elbow 9 guys in the time it would take Shaq to hustle from one end of the court to the other.


----------



## eyeguess

@KenTremendous: Durant 31, Westbrook 27, Harden 30 (10-13), OKC shoots 47% from 3 and 80% from the line, still loses badly. Nobody's beating the Spurs.


----------



## eyeguess

I've been in a frenzy all day thinking about the lottery tonight. I actually like the idea of the NBA lottery, but it is a scary thing when you are the worst team in the league (I'm a Charlotte Bobcats fan) and you only have a 25% chance of drawing the number one pick. We've dug ourselves into such a hole that we need Anthony Davis on our team in the worst way and I just know we're going to fall to the fourth pick. Ugh... my heart is going to be in my throat the entire countdown.


----------



## i just want luv

Zerix said:


> Keep dreaming...
> 
> OKC will STILL beat SAS!!!!
> 
> And then lose to MIAMI in 6/7 games :boogie


my predictions have come close but always off this whole playoffs, lets keep the tradition


----------



## Ironpain

Hornets get the number one pick at the 2012 NBA draft, Bob Cats never win anything.


----------



## eyeguess

I'm going to be sick.


----------



## Ironpain

eyeguess said:


> I'm going to be sick.


 If you're going to be sick here :flush, damn not only does Patrick Ewing turn them down but they don't get the number one pick, damn that is cold blooded.


----------



## Zerix

Ironpain said:


> Hornets get the number one pick at the 2012 NBA draft, Bob Cats never win anything.


****ing RIGGED.

Good Luck MIAMI TODAY, LET'S SEE WHAT HAPPENS IN 2ND HALF!


----------



## Ironpain

The Bob Cats went second followed by the Wizards


----------



## eyeguess

It's just depressing when you have to endure being the worst team in NBA history and you don't even end up with the number one overall pick. It's even more discouraging when people are projecting Anthony Davis to being the next Kevin Garnett and everyone else after that is a crap-shoot. We're going to be awful for a long time.


----------



## fonz

99-99 and Lebron misses the winning shot - you can count on him to miss every time,hopefully Boston roll them in OT


----------



## truestory

Nets got screwed lol no dwight for them


----------



## eyeguess

They really messed up when they traded their pick to Portland for Gerald Wallace. They could potentially be worse off than Charlotte if they lose Deron Williams.


----------



## eyeguess

These missed FTs are what's really killing the Heat. Not getting a single point out of that clear path foul was crucial.

Rondo is killing it. He's played every minute, right?


----------



## fonz

F**k this sh*t - Miami played well in OT I guess,but DAMN IT - the series is gone for the Celtics now. Rondo was absolutely brilliant,but it's all in vain


----------



## The Professor

I'm absolutely sick. The refs blew that game AGAIN, except this time, it had a direct impact on the outcome of the game! *Did you guys see rondo get slapped in the head going up for that layup that would have put them up two* if he made both free throws? (which he would have because I guess he's an amazing shooter now)

Now we have to win 4/5


----------



## F1X3R

The Professor said:


> I'm absolutely sick. The refs blew that game AGAIN, except this time, it had a direct impact on the outcome of the game! *Did you guys see rondo get slapped in the head going up for that layup that would have put them up two* if he made both free throws? (which he would have because I guess he's an amazing shooter now)
> 
> Now we have to win 4/5


At best it's unintentional bias, if not corrupt officiating. How do you miss a player, putting on an all-time performance, getting hit in the face right under the basket? They must have saw it. Then Wade takes it back down and has the presence of mind to kick his defender while shooting...I just hate how Lebron and Wade can look to draw fouls while flopping or committing a foul themselves.

Lebron continues to miss easy shots and avoid taking over games at the end. Boston just couldn't get the rebounds. The Spurs will roll them.


----------



## The Professor

F1X3R said:


> *At best it's unintentional bias, if not corrupt officiating.* How do you miss a player, putting on an all-time performance, getting hit in the face right under the basket? They must have saw it. Then Wade takes it back down and has the presence of mind to kick his defender while shooting...I just hate how Lebron and Wade can look to draw fouls while flopping or committing a foul themselves.
> 
> Lebron continues to miss easy shots and avoid taking over games at the end. Boston just couldn't get the rebounds. *The Spurs will roll them*.


Miami had 47 free throws, to the Celtics 29.

Could not agree more with that... especially after hearing Tim Donaghy talk about just how corrupt refs are. I just don't know if it's coming down from higher up in the NBA, like Stephan A Smith seems to think, or if it's just the refs.

I REALLY REALLY hope the Spurs do roll them. At first I thought OKC would be a tougher matchup for Miami... but idk, the Spurs are damn good.


----------



## Zerix

**** em alll..... MIAMI ALL THE WAY HANDS DOWN, CANT WAIT TO **** ON BOSTON AND WIN MY MONEY!

Crazy Spurs... wow.... Tony Parker.... is the Spurs' god.... End.


----------



## Ironpain

Thunder still rolling rolling, Thunder roll over Spurs, trail by 1. Spurs can't get too confident right now, OKC is going to push this, if they tie it up now they will really be challenging the Spurs. Question, Should Ray Allen retire after his contract expires this season? Are you at all surprised The Spurs lost their first game of the season?


----------



## Ironpain

The number one pick last year went to Cleveland after Lebron left. In 2010, the Wizards got it after the Arenas gun incident that left that franchise in turmoil. And this year, Hornets got it to make up for losing Chris Paul. the 2008 Chicago Bulls got Rose with a 1.7% chance when they already had a decent team.

Lets look at it year by year

2002 (Houston gets another International center, Yao, after losing Olijawon the year before. 

2003 (Cleveland gets homegrown Lebron)- Look how well that worked out for him, he took his talents to South Beach.

2008 (Chicago gets homegrown Rose) 

2011 (Cleveland gets #1 pick after Lebron leaves) To take his talents to South Beach or as Cleveland Fans call it South B#$CH 

2012 (NO gets #1 pick after Paul is traded by 'the league')


----------



## Zerix

Ironpain said:


> The number one pick last year went to Cleveland after Lebron left. In 2010, the Wizards got it after the Arenas gun incident that left that franchise in turmoil. And this year, Hornets got it to make up for losing Chris Paul. the 2008 Chicago Bulls got Rose with a 1.7% chance when they already had a decent team.
> 
> Lets look at it year by year
> 
> 2002 (Houston gets another International center, Yao, after losing Olijawon the year before.
> 
> 2003 (Cleveland gets homegrown Lebron)- Look how well that worked out for him, he took his talents to South Beach.
> 
> 2008 (Chicago gets homegrown Rose)
> 
> 2011 (Cleveland gets #1 pick after Lebron leaves) To take his talents to South Beach or as Cleveland Fans call it South B#$CH
> 
> 2012 (NO gets #1 pick after Paul is traded by 'the league')


Braavoo!!


----------



## Ironpain

http://devour.com/video/uncle-drew/

Hey check out this video with Kyrie Irving They dress him up in movie make up and make him look like an 80 year old man and he goes to the street basketball courts in new York and gets in a pick up basketball game with all these young guys. At the beginning playing terrible and then starts playing for real.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Flip Side

The playoffs have been looking really good recently in both the SAS vs. OKC & BOS vs. MIA series. Looks like either could go to 7 games.


----------



## anonymid

Ugh, I almost wish the Celtics hadn't won tonight. Now I'm going to be emotionally invested in this series, and it's going to feel much worse when they eventually lose. I'd already been in a crappy, irritable mood, and watching the Celtics try to hang on for dear life tonight just gave me one more thing to be on edge about. Just make it be over already! :mum


----------



## Zerix

anonymid said:


> Ugh, I almost wish the Celtics hadn't won tonight. Now I'm going to be emotionally invested in this series, and it's going to feel much worse when they eventually lose. I'd already been in a crappy, irritable mood, and watching the Celtics try to hang on for dear life tonight just gave me one more thing to be on edge about. Just make it be over already! :mum


Dear god, tell me about it! So rigged!!!!! Lost 20 bucks


----------



## fonz

The Celtics can win,they should take it to 7 at the least


----------



## foe

I don't think the Heat or Celtics are good enough against the two Western teams, Spurs and Thunder.

Boston often go on scoreless droughts, even if they have double digit leads they'll eventually lose that double digit lead. Miami relies too much on two(or 3 if Bosh is healthy) stars, and they don't respect their coach either so when things go wrong they struggle to fight back. 

I'd love to see the Celtics win it all cuz I love their style of play on the defensive end but offensively they can go ice cold for too long, sometimes half a quarter or a whole quarter.


----------



## The Professor

WHAT DID I sayyyyyyyyyyyyyy. CELTICS WINNNNNN


----------



## anonymid

Celtics! :clap


----------



## foe

Pierce was so clutch with that 3, right in LeBron's grill.


----------



## minimized

One more win and douchenozzle can go back to touching Chris Bosh in the offseason.


----------



## fonz

The Professor said:


> WHAT DID I sayyyyyyyyyyyyyy. CELTICS WINNNNNN


Wooohooo pity I had to miss it,but great news to come home to


----------



## The Professor

anonymid said:


> Celtics! :clap





foe said:


> Pierce was so clutch with that 3, right in LeBron's grill.





sprode said:


> One more win and douchenozzle can go back to touching Chris Bosh in the offseason.





fonz said:


> Wooohooo pity I had to miss it,but great news to come home to


LET'S GOOOOOOOOOO. WHO SAID THEY WERE TOO OLD. HUH?

1 more WIN! AT HOME, LET's DO IT BOYS

Big shots from pietrus, and of course, paul. And ray ray will be on next game, I know it!


----------



## F1X3R

The Truth!

Garnett, what a warrior. 

Bosh only 12 mins. why Spoelstra?

After the first two games, the refs straightened out.

Coming this July...The Decision: Part II.


----------



## TheWeeknd

^^Bosh has been getting owned by KG his whole career....I know since I was unfortunate enough to watch Bosh since I'm a Raptors fan. Better off sitting Bosh.


I might be the only one in the universe rooting for a Celtics/Spurs final. Their vets are warriors and deserve another ring. Not the CHeat....and Durant is young, he will win a ring one day. Just not this year...this soon!

Go Celtics and Spurs!!!!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I haven't laughed so hard.


----------



## WhoDey85

OKC, OKC, OKC! :clap


----------



## Zerix

Damn, OKC is gonna tear apart anybody now.... Wow, great ****ing game!

LeBRON BABY, darlin, let's see what you can pull off this evening... I lost 30 bux already cause of him damn it... I ain't betting no more... But I KNOW THE HEAT ARE PULLING IT OFF TODAY!!! :evil


----------



## foe




----------



## PineconeMachine

foe said:


>


That's awesome. :clap

LET'S GO CELTICS!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Lol


----------



## CWe

Game 7 tonight my friends!

Heres to hoping the celtics pull it out and advance to poop on OKC's face!


----------



## fonz

Celtics with the early lead,PLEASE hold it(they probably won't)


----------



## foe

A close low double digit game so far, that's working in Boston's favor. 

I hope those old Celtics legs don't develop any sea legs as the game goes on.


----------



## fonz

foe said:


> A close low double digit game so far, that's working in Boston's favor.
> 
> I hope those old Celtics legs don't develop any sea legs as the game goes on.


Yes,as long as the Celtics are leading by 3+ with 2 mins to go,count on the Heat to choke


----------



## fonz

Damn it,Miami win. Hopefully OKC spank them in the finals


----------



## F1X3R

fonz said:


> Damn it,Miami win. Hopefully OKC spank them in the finals


I hope so too. I don't see why they wouldn't. An awful Knicks team took one game against the Heat, a star-less Pacers took two and the past their prime Celts took 3.

How is OKC, a good team with stars entering their prime, not taking four games?

No one talks about how diluted the competition in the East became when Rose and Howard went down. This after Lebron/Wade/Bosh had already eliminated each other as competition. :blank

There was no one left to play in the East...Celts in their prime easily win.

Enter Kevin Durant.


----------



## WhoDey85

Well this is the finals I wanted to see.

Thunder are gonna take it to them!


----------



## foe

I mentioned on the last page that neither the Heat or Celtics are good enough against the Spurs or Thunder.

The Thunder took out the defending champs, Dallas, then dispatched the Lakers at ease, and climbed back from an 0-2 hole against the best team in the regular season and the first 2 playoff rounds in the Spurs. 

The Heat has some problems. Bosh is returning from injury, and Wade has looked like he's on a decline. Miami can't really rely on LeBron too much, especially not in the biggest stage of them all. 

No team has been able to stop the Thunder. I just don't see how Miami can. I think OKC might be one of the most explosive offensive team to be assembled in a long long time, at least since I've been watching the NBA(since 1998 ).


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## TheWeeknd

ManOfFewWords said:


>


wow at first I thought it was Kobe....sh*t it does look like Kobe from that angle if you don't see the #35.

Anyways go OKC, I would rather see Durant(a VC fan like me  ) get that ring over LeBron and Wade.


----------



## Zerix

HAHA gotta love ****tin on those Boston fans!!! KING JAMES just won't be held down this year.... THIS IS LEBRON'S YEAR, KEVIN DURANT can get one after


----------



## fonz

On ESPN,9 out of 14 basketball experts are picking the Thunder and over 60% of fans are picking them to win. Never know what can happen though,last year most people were picking the Heat over the Mavs


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## i just want luv

Brace yourselves my brothers n sisters for the most anticipated finals in recent and probably all history.
May be the only time we see this ever again.


----------



## F1X3R

i just want luv said:


> Brace yourselves my brothers n sisters for the most anticipated finals in recent and probably all history.
> May be the only time we see this ever again.


Well, see what again...two stars facing off in an NBA finals? That happens almost every year. This is hardly Bird/Magic.


----------



## WhoDey85

Actually there is a good chance this will be the finals for the next several years.

Last year the Thunder were in the western conference finals, Heat were in the finals.


----------



## WhoDey85

ManOfFewWords said:


>


Haha

I think we know why Oklahoma, Ohio and New England are heavy Thunder supporters.


----------



## i just want luv

F1X3R said:


> Well, see what again...two stars facing off in an NBA finals? That happens almost every year. This is hardly Bird/Magic.


LeBron vs Durant playoff series again. two top of the line superstars at the same position battling for the "Best player in the league title". This more then makes up for the lack of Kobe vs Lebron finals.
You say its not Bird/magic and to me just being honest you sound like your trying to down play it cause you dont like them
This is the next best thing. I'd rather watch this then Bird/Magic two completely different match-ups. We dont see this every year at all.


----------



## F1X3R

i just want luv said:


> LeBron vs Durant playoff series again. two top of the line superstars at the same position battling for the "Best player in the league title". This more then makes up for the lack of Kobe vs Lebron finals.
> You say its not Bird/magic and to me just being honest you sound like your trying to down play it cause you dont like them
> This is the next best thing. I'd rather watch this then Bird/Magic two completely different match-ups. We dont see this every year at all.


Lebron was the 3rd leading scorer on his team in last years finals, not only was he outscored by Dirk but also by Jason Terry. That's great if he thinks that's what he has to do to win, but is this really a mano a mano series this year just because he's coming off two big games? Who says it won't be Wade v. Durant?

I like Durant, and there is that extra element of Lebron going up against his peer (which he helped to put off by teaming with Wade). Lebron's disappearing act at times in last years finals is not leaving me on pins and needles though.

Durant is your typical No. 1 who doesn't force his teammates to make plays or avoid taking shots. He thrives under pressure. Lebron thrives when playing from ahead, because he is a frontrunner.

The Thunder have a deeper, better team anyway. They will probably take this series fairly easily.

(This is where the media would cry, "haaater alert!." It's a win/win for them. If Lebron fails, present yourself above him. He succeeds, pin yourself above the fans. Instant credibility. Lebron should hate the media for creating a myth out of him which will be portrayed as his fault for not matching.)


----------



## foe

"Welcome to the 2012 NBA Finals in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma!"

That sounds really weird! I know they've been there for 4 years now, but it's still strange for a city/state like that to have an NBA team.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Wade takes retarded shots. KD is a one dimensional defender (length against passing lanes).


----------



## foe

LeBron and his team dominated the first half. Then got dominated in the second half.

Same old story. 

P.S. Durant with 17 points in the 4th Quarter. :O


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I still think Lebron is the best player in the nba. But the clutchness and killer instinct that Durant has will be all that really matters.


----------



## F1X3R

ManOfFewWords said:


> I still think Lebron is the best player in the nba. But the clutchness and killer instinct that Durant has will be all that really matters.


I'd go with Durant in a heartbeat as the best player. As this game demonstrated, this is what your superstar does. He closes. He wins the games himself.

Durants only 23! Lebron's been given excuses for years because he got started young, and it took Jordan 7 years (never mind he was playing in a tougher era), but now Durants going to show him up when he hasn't even reached his prime yet. How can he not be the best?

ALL HAIL THE RIGHTFUL KING KEVIN DURANT!


----------



## F1X3R

foe said:


> LeBron and his team dominated the first half. Then got dominated in the second half.
> 
> Same old story.
> 
> P.S. Durant with 17 points in the 4th Quarter. :O


The anti Lebron.

Lebron has played 11 NBA finals games. Tonights 30 is his career high in the finals. Durant scored 36 in his first NBA finals game tonight. Lebron was the chosen one though.


----------



## PineconeMachine

Durant's the best player in the game. He showed everybody why last night, taking over the game in the 4th quarter en route to a game 1 victory. When's the last time Lebron did that? Versus Detroit in 2007? Doesn't seem to happen very often.


----------



## Zerix

It's all on Game 2.... Make or break.... Next 3 games in Miami.... this is a must-win!


----------



## foe

Miami is controlling the first half once again with a double digit lead. Let's see if they maintain it or choke again like Game 1.


----------



## foe

That was so close to being another choke job. 

Two great games so far. Series tied up, 1-1.


----------



## fonz

OKC came back well but it wasn't to be. Now they need to steal game 3,put the pressure back on the Heat to win game 4 and 5


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## i just want luv

KD> LBJ perimiter-shooting, quickness, off ball movement, go to moves
LBJ > KD contested close-mid shots, strength, driving, rebounding, pass
>=< athletisism, speed
KD needs to be fed the ball to be most effective leads to teamates time to time having to force shots when hes denyed. can kill you from anywhere frequently,great length

LBJ relys on picks to often, over passive not very fundementally sound. Deadly with a head of steam, a slight edge and he's going through you
>=< ref treatments


----------



## i just want luv

Wbrook, harden, KD, Wade all have those long fast leaping glyding off legged fingerolls down to the T.


----------



## F1X3R

i just want luv said:


> KD> LBJ perimiter-shooting, quickness, off ball movement, go to moves
> LBJ > KD contested close-mid shots, strength, driving, rebounding, pass
> >=< athletisism, speed
> KD needs to be fed the ball to be most effective leads to teamates time to time having to force shots when hes denyed. can kill you from anywhere frequently,great length
> 
> LBJ relys on picks to often, over passive not very fundementally sound. Deadly with a head of steam, a slight edge and he's going through you
> *>=< ref treatments*


Going up for a game winner near the hoop, if it looks like Lebron might have been fouled, no less actually being fouled multiple times, he gets that call everyday.


----------



## F1X3R

foe said:


> LeBron and his team dominated the first half. Then got dominated in the second half.
> 
> Same old story.
> 
> P.S. Durant with 17 points in the 4th Quarter. :O


Rinse and repeat.


----------



## i just want luv

Give and take they both got away with things both probably should of fouled out before the half way mark in the 4th.
Am I the only one seeing the massive traveling going on in this series?


----------



## anx1ety

I think okc will come back


----------



## Saber

anx1ety said:


> I think okc will come back


Well, they are still the favorites to win it all. If they win just 1 game in miami they would protect home court. If they win two in miami they would win the series but thats a big if. I'm so happy that both lebron and durant are playing at a high level. It just makes the finals that much better.


----------



## fonz

saber said:


> Well, they are still the favorites to win it all. If they win just 1 game in miami they would protect home court. If they win two in miami they would win the series but thats a big if. I'm so happy that both lebron and durant are playing at a high level. It just makes the finals that much better.


If they don't win this game,game 4 is a must win for OKC though,teams don't come back from 3-1 down to win the NBA championship


----------



## F1X3R

fonz said:


> If they don't win this game,game 4 is a must win for OKC though,teams don't come back from 3-1 down to win the NBA championship


Durant isn't allowed to stay on the court. As soon as OKC takes command, boom boom 5 fouls, sit down Durant. Just like game 2. They are giving the heat the trophy.

Anyone notice the PR piece with Stern serving as the halftime show? We could analyze the game, but nah here's the commissioner with some damage control after throwing a fit on Rome.


----------



## Listener

F1X3R said:


> Durant isn't allowed to stay on the court. As soon as OKC takes command, boom boom 5 fouls, sit down Durant. Just like game 2. They are giving the heat the trophy.
> 
> Anyone notice the PR piece with Stern serving as the halftime show? We could analyze the game, but nah here's the commissioner with some damage control after throwing a fit on Rome.


Hahah yeah, I saw that, it was kinda awkward at times too.


----------



## fonz

Great game from Westbrook,but Durant really needed to do more. The Thunder just aren't ready this year. Maybe next season...


----------



## F1X3R

It's frustrating that it's the little hiccups that are holding them back and they have been so close still:

-Free throws in Game 2

-3 pt. fouls in Game 3 

-Slow starts in Game 1 + 2

-Durant foul trouble in Games 2 + 3

-Harden chokes in Game 4

-Daring the supporting players to beat them (allowing open 3's)

All the while the refs are operating under an accepted bias (ticky-tack or even non-existent calls, lack of calls for the thunder...westrook with only 4 ft's?!)

The games have been so close that every play matters more than usual. Easy for the refs to effect the game, no matter if people want to believe it.


----------



## foe

Very surprised by the outcome of the series, so far. 

The Heat's role players are stepping up in crucial moments and helping out LeBron and Wade, while the Thunder are getting nothing from Harden, 6th Man of the Year winner.


----------



## RiversEdge

OKC may pull something out of their hats -- they're not going down without a good fight.


----------



## Ironpain

RiversEdge said:


> OKC may pull something out of their hats -- they're not going down without a good fight.


Exactly. I wouldn't be surprised if OKC suddenly made this a 3-2 series, a 3-1 lead wow yeah The Heat might actually be able to wrap it up but you never know how far down OKC will dig to stay in this, they will fight every step of the way, this won't be a simple match for Miami, this may come down to the wire and to that dream shot, you know Lebron wants to hit that championship shot wants to pull a Jordan and get that shot that finally shuts up the nay sayers.


----------



## RiversEdge

Ironpain said:


> Exactly. I wouldn't be surprised if OKC suddenly made this a 3-2 series, a 3-1 lead wow yeah The Heat might actually be able to wrap it up but you never know how far down OKC will dig to stay in this, they will fight every step of the way, this won't be a simple match for Miami, this may come down to the wire and to that dream shot, you know Lebron wants to hit that championship shot wants to pull a Jordan and get that shot that finally shuts up the nay sayers.


I would love if they did that. I want to see a few more games!


----------



## PineconeMachine

My prediction is that the Finals will end tonight.


----------



## foe

RiversEdge said:


> I would love if they did that. I want to see a few more games!


Me too. I'm hoping it goes to 7 games.

There is a good chance since all games have been so close. OKC just gotta win this tonight then they get the next two at home.


----------



## F1X3R

foe said:


> Me too. I'm hoping it goes to 7 games.
> 
> There is a god chance since all games have been so close. OKC just gotta win this tonight then they get the next two at home.


I felt the same way, the Thunder just have to get this one game and then it's a new series. There was even a stat that supported this, saying the odds greatly favor the heat right now, but would dwindle to almost even if the series goes to a game 6.


----------



## fonz

F1X3R said:


> I felt the same way, the Thunder just have to get this one game and then it's a new series. There was even a stat that supported this, saying the odds greatly favor the heat right now, but would dwindle to almost even if the series goes to a game 6.


It's a pretty big if though - no team who has been down 3-1 in the finals has even got it to a game 7 let alone won,but hopefully OKC can make history


----------



## RiversEdge

F1X3R said:


> I felt the same way, the Thunder just have to get this one game and then it's a new series. There was even a stat that supported this, saying the odds greatly favor the heat right now, but would dwindle to almost even if the series goes to a game 6.


I'm betting OKC pulls it off tonight.


----------



## WhoDey85

Come on OKC! Take the series back home!


----------



## F1X3R

fonz said:


> It's a pretty big if though - no team who has been down 3-1 in the finals has even got it to a game 7 let alone won,but hopefully OKC can make history


The one thing they need to do most is...stop giving the heats role players wide open shots! Cover them, make them shoot a contested shot. Norris Cole, Battier, Chalmers, Miller, Jones. Anyone can hit open looks. Chalmers can't go for 25, battier can't go for 20. They've got the firepower to match lebron and wade. Gahhh. We'll see.


----------



## F1X3R

Mike Miller, 4-4 on 3pts. Just like Battier and his 80% shooting on 3's earlier in the series. I'd rather have Lebron or Wade take 4 shots with a single defender. So they make 2 or 3, and get 4 or 6 points. Better than 4 wide open 3 pt. shots that result in 12 easy points. :bash


----------



## foe

I'm going to miss all the LeBron jokes now that he's 15 game minutes away from a championship.

I wonder who will be the new punching bag of the NBA now. 

ADDED: 95-71, the Miami LeBrons leading with the 4th quarter left to go.


----------



## WhoDey85

Damn it sucks to watch the Thunder go down like this after the year they had. They will come back strong next year. It's only the beginning for them. 


Props to Lebron, he was a complete beast this series. 


I'm gonna go cry and watch the video of my high-school taking out Lebron. It will help the healing process.


----------



## The Silent 1

So happy that Lebron finally got his ring. He can finally shup all the naysayers now. Bosh was injured for much of the playoffs, and Wade hasn't been the player he once was. Lebron was undeniably the man who put this team on his back and had one of the best NBA performances I've ever seen against Boston. Anyone who doesn't recognize that this man is one of the greatest players of all time now is in denial.


----------



## JenN2791

meh lol


----------



## F1X3R

The Silent 1 said:


> So happy that Lebron finally got his ring. He can finally shup all the naysayers now. Bosh was injured for much of the playoffs, and Wade hasn't been the player he once was. Lebron was undeniably the man who put this team on his back and had one of the best NBA performances I've ever seen against Boston. Anyone who doesn't recognize that this man is one of the greatest players of all time now is in denial.


Mike Miller and Shane Battier should be co-MVP's.

Lebron is like a little annoying toy bear that is waved in the fan's face, "oh what's wrong don't you liiike him?" "No, he's obviously good, just get him out of my face!" (shoves bear in face) "OHH why do you haate him!"

No one's ever argued that he's not good. But he reached Jordan status, publicity wise, before he even had his first ring. Most of the hate and pressure put onto Lebron was by the very media that propped him up. ESPN manufactured most of this, making him a story from H.S., producing "the decision" and covering him like TMZ ever since.

I'm still ambivalent to the way he won. You could argue Durant outperformed him. Like Jordan though, Lebron and his defense made an impact, along with their teammates' wide open 3's created by poor defense and bad coaching. And of course biased officiating.


----------



## i just want luv

F1X3R said:


> *Mike Miller and Shane Battier should be co-MVP's.*
> 
> Lebron is like a little annoying toy bear that is waved in the fan's face, "oh what's wrong don't you liiike him?" "No, he's obviously good, just get him out of my face!" (shoves bear in face) "OHH why do you haate him!"
> 
> *No one's ever argued that he's not good*. But he reached Jordan status, publicity wise, before he even had his first ring. Most of the hate and pressure put onto Lebron was by the very media that propped him up. ESPN manufactured most of this, making him a story from H.S., producing "the decision" and covering him like TMZ ever since.
> 
> I'm still ambivalent to the way he won. *You could argue Durant outperformed him*. Like Jordan though, Lebron and his defense made and impact, along with their teammates' wide open 3's created by poor defense and bad coaching. And* biased officiating*.


Stop it


----------



## The Silent 1

F1X3R said:


> Mike Miller and Shane Battier should be co-MVP's.
> 
> Lebron is like a little annoying toy bear that is waved in the fan's face, "oh what's wrong don't you liiike him?" "No, he's obviously good, just get him out of my face!" (shoves bear in face) "OHH why do you haate him!"
> 
> No one's ever argued that he's not good. But he reached Jordan status, publicity wise, before he even had his first ring. Most of the hate and pressure put onto Lebron was by the very media that propped him up. ESPN manufactured most of this, making him a story from H.S., producing "the decision" and covering him like TMZ ever since.
> 
> I'm still ambivalent to the way he won. You could argue Durant outperformed him. Like Jordan though, Lebron and his defense made an impact, along with their teammates' wide open 3's created by poor defense and bad coaching. And of course biased officiating.


The mvp award is for the entire finals not just the last game. And for this series, the playoffs, and the entire season as a whole, Lebron was without a doubt the mvp of not just this team, but the entire league as he was rightfully crowned.

Lebron's hype was never inauthentic. People who write for highschool Basketball still say hes the best high school player they've ever seen. He reached Jordan status because since Jordan left people have been dying for the next big player and no one had ever seen a player this young come out of high school and be great almost immediately. People hyped him up, paid huge money to see him, watched his games on tv in records, and then got mad when he was put everywhere like a toy bear as you say. People got on him for not getting it done in Cleveland, but in truth every championship team except maybe one had at least two true superstars on their team.

Durant did not outperform him at all. It was guarding Lebron that got Durant in foul trouble and forced OKC to make changes. And Lebron's performance against Boston in game 4 was one of the all times greats.


----------



## Ironpain

The Silent 1 said:


> So happy that Lebron finally got his ring. He can finally shup all the naysayers now. Bosh was injured for much of the playoffs, and Wade hasn't been the player he once was. Lebron was undeniably the man who put this team on his back and had one of the best NBA performances I've ever seen against Boston. Anyone who doesn't recognize that this man is one of the greatest players of all time now is in denial.


Exactly, I sent him a congratulations messages on his facebook page and mentioned that and said that it was that very negativity that helped get him here he has played some amazing basketball but there will always be people who want to close their eyes and continue to point out how he'll never be Kobe or Michael.

He's Lebron he's his own man and he got in the last laugh at all his Nay Sayers, I respect what he's done and let the haters go on hating.


----------



## F1X3R

i just want luv said:


> Stop it


-Batter and Miller

Really anyone on the team who gets wide open 3's. Which of course gives lebron assists. Dallas was smart last year and took away open shots. The 3 pt clip the Heat players were shooting was inexcusable. It's no disrespect to Lebron, but don't double him. Make him outscore Durant or Westrook himself.

-Durant outperforming Lebron

Durant had 32 pts, 11 reb, shot 54%. Lebron had 26 pts, shot 47 %. Durant should have shot more, and the thunder should have made Lebron shoot more. Lebron shot 47 % for the series, Durant shot 55 %. Durant averaged 30.6 points, Lebron 28.6.

Before game 1, Lebron had never scored 30 points in 2 previous finals series, let alone average 30 for a series like Durant did in his first at age 23.

"Oh but Lebron opened things up for his teammates, so he didn't need to score as much." No, the defense played into Lebron's hands, unlike what the Mavs did, allowing his teammates WIDE OPEN shots. 3's are lethal, and should never be traded for lebron or anyone else passing up shots.

Why not lock down Mike Miller (it wouldn't be that hard, he can barely move) and play Lebron straight up and see if he can outscore Durant or Westrook? Or go to a zone and keep every part of the court defended.

And yes people question how good Lebron truly is because the issue is skewed by media hype instead of letting the results speak for themselves. As it is now, many players have won a title.


----------



## F1X3R

The Silent 1 said:


> The mvp award is for the entire finals not just the last game. And for this series, the playoffs, and the entire season as a whole, Lebron was without a doubt the mvp of not just this team, but the entire league as he was rightfully crowned.
> 
> Lebron's hype was never inauthentic. People who write for highschool Basketball still say hes the best high school player they've ever seen. He reached Jordan status because since Jordan left people have been dying for the next big player and no one had ever seen a player this young come out of high school and be great almost immediately. People hyped him up, paid huge money to see him, watched his games on tv in records, and then got mad when he was put everywhere like a toy bear as you say. People got on him for not getting it done in Cleveland, but in truth every championship team except maybe one had at least two true superstars on their team.
> 
> Durant did not outperform him at all. It was guarding Lebron that got Durant in foul trouble and forced OKC to make changes. And Lebron's performance against Boston in game 4 was one of the all times greats.


Lebron gets the calls, I can't fault him for that because that's the NBA and so did Jordan and every other star. The problem is Durant and Westbrook aren't "stars" yet.

There's no point in arguing it, you see what you want to see, but if you bring it back to video you'll see fouls that aren't there called for Lebron when he gets near the hoop and fouls against Durant that weren't there. Westbrook had 43 pts, shot 20-32 and had only 3 fts! Same thing happened to Rondo in his big game against the Heat. He went to the the hoop in over time, gets whacked on the head, no call. Those were all-time great performances as well. But it takes less from Lebron to get more credit. Media has decided so.


----------



## The Silent 1

F1X3R said:


> And yes people question how good Lebron truly is because the issue is skewed by media hype instead of letting the results speak for themselves. As it is now, many players have won a title.


Not everyone bases everything purely off of championship wins. Lebron's play has spoken for itself several times. The media praised Lebron when he deserved it and got him rightfully when he shrunk like in last years finals. Theres a reason why Charles Barkley, Magic Johnson, Scottie Pippen and many of the greats were considering Lebron one of the best players they've ever seen even before this championship.

Playing Lebron straight up is what Boston tried and he destroyed them. And the 3s they were making weren't all because of the defense on Lebron and those guys still deserve the credit for burying all those shots.



F1X3R said:


> Lebron gets the calls, I can't fault him for that because that's the NBA and so did Jordan and every other star. The problem is Durant and Westbrook aren't "stars" yet.
> 
> There's no point in arguing it, you see what you want to see, but if you bring it back to video you'll see fouls that aren't there for Lebron when he gets near the hope and fouls against Durant that weren't there. Westbrook had 43 pts, shot 20-32 and had only 3 fts! Same thing happened to Rondo in his big game against the Heat. He goes the the hoop in over, gets whacked on the head in OT, no call. Those were all-time great performances as well. But it takes Lebron less to get more credit. Media has decided so.


I'll admit there were some bad calls. The two that stick out in my mind were them not calling the clear foul Lebron had on Durant at the end of game two and the one on Rondo. Rondo's performance was one of the all time greats as well, but it got less attention purely because they lost. Same with Westbrook. If they had even won those individual games it would be talked about more.


----------



## F1X3R

The Silent 1 said:


> Not everyone bases everything purely off of championship wins. Lebron's play has spoken for itself several times. The media praised Lebron when he deserved it and got him rightfully when he shrunk like in last years finals. Theres a reason why Charles Barkley, Magic Johnson, Scottie Pippen and many of the greats were considering Lebron one of the best players they've ever seen even before this championship.
> 
> I'll admit there were some bad calls. The two that stick out in my mind were them not calling the clear foul Lebron had on Durant at the end of game two and the one on Rondo. Rondo's performance was one of the all time greats as well, but it got less attention purely because they lost. Same with Westbrook. If they had even won those individual games it would be talked about more.


Barkley never won a championship either. Barkley never got the media attention of Jordan, he was actually kind of the villain to Jordan's hero (I am not a role model) But then again, he didn't win any titles either. I never had a problem comparing Lebron to Barkley or any of the other many great players, but I'm very hesitant to elevate him to an already mythical Jordan-like status. At least Jordan's myth was built on 6 championships.

Here are some all-time great games:

Conference Finals

Game 5: 43 pts, 15 reb, 10 ast, 72 % shooting.

Game 7: 44 pts, 24 reb, 60 % shooting.

That's Barkley from the 1993 series against the Sonics. Lebron's not in THAT rarified air as the media want everyone to think. It's no knock to be in Barkley's company, he's a HOF.



> Playing Lebron straight up is what Boston tried and he destroyed them. And the 3s they were making weren't all because of the defense on Lebron and those guys still deserve the credit for burying all those shots.


Boston went further than OKC against the Heat with their strategy. Battier's four 3's in game 7 hurt too though. But still, they don't have the firepower that the thunder have. Even in Lebron's big 43 pt. game, they still kept the Heat under 100. Boston's problem was that they couldn't score.

Which is my point for the Thunder, let lebron do his thing, they had the fire power to compete with a 30 or 40 pt outing from one player, just don't allow Chalmers, Battier or Miller to go for 25 to go with Lebron's 25 or 30.

Yes Miller is a great 3pt shooter. but not 100% shooter. Nor is battier an 80% 3pt shooter on his best day. That is, if you actually guard him.


----------



## The Silent 1

F1X3R said:


> Barkley never won a championship either. Barkley never got the media attention of Jordan, he was actually kind of the villain to Jordan's hero (I am not a role model) But then again, he didn't win any titles either. I never had a problem comparing Lebron to Barkley or any of the other many great players, but I'm very hesitant to elevate him to an already mythical Jordan-like status. At least Jordan's myth was built on 6 championships.


I think you solved that mystery already. Barkley was overshadowed by Jordan, literally the greatest player of all time. Jordan got all the media attention then.



F1X3R said:


> That's Barkley from the 1993 series against the Sonics. Lebron's not in THAT rarified air as the media want everyone to think. It's no knock to be in Barkley's company, he's a HOF.


Lebron scoring 45 points, 15 rebounds, and 19/26 shooting is right up there. Barkley was a power forward usually so his field goal percentage and rebounds would be more in big games. Lebron plays small forward and guard. And don't forget some of Lebron's past great games like him scoring Cleveland's last 22 points against the Pistons and basically beating that team by himself. A team considered a defensive beast.



F1X3R said:


> Boston went further than OKC against the Heat with their strategy. Battier's four 3's in game 7 hurt too though. But still, they don't have the firepower that the thunder have. Even in Lebron's big 43 pt. game, they still kept the Heat under 100. Boston's problem was that they couldn't score.


I'd say the injury of Chris Bosh had more to do with it. There were times in that series where KG did as he pleased in the post. They had no answer for him and got killed inside during key stretches. Bosh's very presence would have also forced Boston to change their defense. They also got out coached and Dwayne Wade was a non factor at times.


----------



## Winds

I'm just glad Lebron got his ring. Now Skip Bayless can finally shut the **** up. He probably won't, but it will be nice to see him eat crow :lol


----------



## i just want luv

F1X3R said:


> -*Batter and Miller
> 
> Really anyone on the team who gets wide open 3's. Which of course gives lebron assists.* Dallas was smart last year and took away open shots. The 3 pt clip the Heat players were shooting was inexcusable. It's no disrespect to Lebron, but don't double him. Make him outscore Durant or Westrook himself.
> 
> -Durant outperforming Lebron
> 
> *Durant had 32 pts, 11 reb, shot 54%. Lebron had 26 pts, shot 47 %. Durant should have shot more, and the thunder should have made Lebron shoot more. Lebron shot 47 % for the series, Durant shot 55 %. Durant averaged 30.6 points, Lebron 28.6.*
> 
> *Before game 1, Lebron had never scored 30 points in 2 previous finals series, let alone average 30 for a series like Durant did in his first at age 23. *
> 
> "Oh but Lebron opened things up for his teammates, so he didn't need to score as much." No, the defense played into Lebron's hands, unlike what the Mavs did, allowing his teammates WIDE OPEN shots. 3's are lethal, and should never be traded for lebron or anyone else passing up shots.
> 
> .


LeBron had 26pts 11rb 13ast 2blks vs 32pts 11rbs 3ast 1blk Tell me whats better.
can't find the averages.
mon see with eyes unclouded. The fact is what happened happened OKC were afraid of LeBron because he was playing great and they couldn't stop him. Because OKC didn't know how to guard him doesnt take away from what he did.
If it were anybody other then Lebron or kobe we wouldn't be discussing this nobody deserved the FMVP more then Lebron.


----------



## F1X3R

[=The Silent 1;1060055914]


> I think you solved that mystery already. Barkley was overshadowed by Jordan, literally the greatest player of all time. Jordan got all the media attention then.


Right that's what I'm saying, the media attention is arbitrary and it skews perceptions.



> Lebron scoring 45 points, 15 rebounds, and 19/26 shooting is right up there. Barkley was a power forward usually so his field goal percentage and rebounds would be more in big games. Lebron plays small forward and guard. And don't forget some of Lebron's past great games like him scoring Cleveland's last 22 points against the Pistons and basically beating that team by himself. A team considered a defensive beast.


Barkley played SF, he's shorter than Lebron too. It's not like Barkley was a massive post up player like Shaq or Duncan. One of Lebron's flaws was his lack of a post up game, which he finally has showed some of. Lebron has the size to play like barkley.

Lebron's numbers are right there. But Barkley did it twice in that one series I randomly looked up. Who remembers that? Lebron has one game and it's highlighted over and over. If he ever scores 40 twice in a playoff series, he will become the best player ever possible...for now.

I don't feel like digging through all the numbers, but yes Lebron does have THAT game against the Pistons, but he doesn't duplicate them so often that he should even be thought of as a possible GOAT.



> I'd say the injury of Chris Bosh had more to do with it. There were times in that series where KG did as he pleased in the post. They had no answer for him and got killed inside during key stretches. They also got out coached and Dwayne Wade was a non factor at times.


But it didn't matter because the Celts couldn't force the issue due to a lack of offense. Bosh and Wade were pretty quiet against the Thunder at times too. But this time the Thunder were the ones out coached.


----------



## F1X3R

i just want luv said:


> LeBron had 26pts 11rb 13ast 2blks vs 32pts 11rbs 3ast 1blk Tell me whats better.
> can't find the averages.
> mon see with eyes unclouded. The fact is what happened happened OKC were afraid of LeBron because he was playing great and they couldn't stop him. Because OKC didn't know how to guard him doesnt take away from what he did.
> If it were anybody other then Lebron or kobe we wouldn't be discussing this nobody deserved the FMVP more then Lebron.


Durant had a better game because he scored more points and shot better, while collecting as many rebounds. Lebron had his assists, but again my whole point is that was on the Thunder for doubling Lebron and having roaming defenders leave guys wide open

I've already said it, you don't worry about guarding lebron TOO much. Let him do what he does, but you can't let Miller go for 23! Let Lebron try to collect another 23 himself instead, and if he does then shake his hand. It's what Dallas did last year.


----------



## i just want luv

F1X3R said:


> Durant had a better game because he scored more points and shot better, while collecting as many rebounds. Lebron had his assists, but again my whole point is that was on the Thunder for doubling Lebron and having roaming defenders leave guys wide open.


Durant scored 6 more points and lebron matched and out did him in everything else. is that really having a better game?
because to me it seemed that LeBron was much more of a factor then Durant was. 
And you know why they were open because they were worried about LeBron.
This doesnt make any sense, you can't penalize a person for taking advantage of their opponents weakness. thats the point of the game.
If they felt LeBron couldn't do what he wanted on single coverage then i'm sure they wouldn't of doubled him. to top it off Dallas played zone not man to man.

All i'm saying is enough is enough mon. its clear as day tainted words.


----------



## F1X3R

i just want luv said:


> Durant scored 6 more points and lebron matched and out did him in everything else. is that really having a better game?
> because to me it seemed that LeBron was much more of a factor then Durant was.
> And you know why they were open because they were worried about LeBron.
> This doesnt make any sense, you can't penalize a person for taking advantage of their opponents weakness. thats the point of the game.


My whole point was that I didn't like how Lebron won because the Thunder's defensive strategy and effort was so lacking. He is a great passer, Durant isn't, but I'd rather have Lebron go mano o mano against Durant then see Mike Miller hit a bunch of wide open 3's. Make Lebron play like Jordan, not Magic. Because as many have said, he's more like Magic.

At least make Lebron beat you in one game before you give up. Make him score 40 points (that's still less than 50, miller's 24 plus lebron's 26) in one game. Take his crap teammates out of the equation.


----------



## The Silent 1

F1X3R said:


> [=The Silent 1;1060055914]
> 
> Right that's what I'm saying, the media attention is arbitrary and it skews perceptions.


But the fact of the matter is even without that Lebron is still deserving of the attention he gets. Hes probably the most versatile player of all time. He can play any position and be the best player on the floor. What other guys are as big as Lebron, but have his speed, ball handling and passing skills? His averages are in very special company. He is the best player in the league right now (and has been for some time) so he gets the most attention. Barkley was not only not the best player of his era, but the guy who was is literally the greatest of all time.



F1X3R said:


> Barkley played SF, he's shorter than Lebron too. It's not like Barkley was a massive post up player like Shaq or Duncan. One of Lebron's flaws was his lack of a post up game, which he finally has showed some of. Lebron has the size to play like barkley.
> 
> Lebron's numbers are right there. But Barkley did it twice in that one series I randomly looked up. Who remembers that? Lebron has one game and it's highlighted over and over. If he ever scores 40 twice in a playoff series, he will become the best player ever possible...for now.
> 
> I don't feel like digging through all the numbers, but yes Lebron does have THAT game against the Pistons, but he doesn't duplicate them so often that he should even be thought of as a possible GOAT.


Barkley was more of a post player and he did play both positions. Even when they both played sf, Lebron is more of a perimeter player. Lebron has had plenty of great performances. 49 points, 20-30 fg, 8 assists and 6 rebounds against the Magic in the Eastern finals? Basically carrying Cleveland through every playoff series they won. I think some of Lebron's performances were more impressive because a lot of them consisted of jump shots and drives. Especially the one against Boston, lots of long range 2s in that game. Hes also often the only offensive threat on his team so the focus is on him.

People say Lebron should play in the post more and he will as he gets older, but he has too many guard skills and I don't think posting more is what the Heat necessarily need from him right now.



F1X3R said:


> But it didn't matter because the Celts couldn't force the issue due to a lack of offense. Bosh and Wade were pretty quiet against the Thunder at times too. But this time the Thunder were the ones out coached.


Bosh simply being in the post made a difference I'd say, and Wade came through more often, and perhaps more importantly so did the role players. Some great performances from Shane Battier and others. Boston was hurting for more offense, but my point is I don't think the Thunder would have been better off playing Lebron differently. Nor do I think all the 3s made in this game were because of that.


----------



## i just want luv

F1X3R said:


> My whole point was that I didn't like how Lebron won because the Thunder's defensive strategy and effort was so lacking. He is a great passer, Durant isn't, but I'd rather have Lebron go mano o mano against Durant then see Mike Miller hit a bunch of wide open 3's. Make Lebron play like Jordan, not Magic. Because as many have said, he's more like Magic.
> 
> At least make Lebron beat you in one game before you give up. Make him score 40 points (that's still less than 50, miller's 24 plus lebron's 26) in one game. Take his crap teammates out of the equation.


I know what your saying I would rather see that too. OKC just got flat out out played. put the tainted feelings away, if it was Durant finding his people open you'd be celebrating how he was better.

Durant is the reason for the doubling. He couldn't guard Lebron so out went single coverage and they let Sefolosish whatever his name is and James harden stick him.
Durant out scored Lebron by a little bit, its not even a gap.
Bron was averaging 30 7 8 ish before today give some respect. they didn't cheat.


----------



## RiversEdge

OKC played so sloppy 
I understand they were under pressure, but they just threw it away most of the night.

Lebron was unstoppable as usual. It was a good season.


----------



## foe

Did anybody see Chris Bosh's champagne shower? It was very homoerotic. :lol










Anyway, he was actually pretty damn good in the series. He single-handedly outplayed the Thunder's frontcourt and even outrebounded Kevin Durant. Perkins and Ibaka aren't softies either, yet Bosh, a finesse PF/C, was able to average a double double. I think Game 2, he had 15 rebounds while Durant, Ibaka and Perkins combined for 15 rbounds.


----------



## Ironpain

foe said:


> Did anybody see Chris Bosh's champagne shower? It was very homoerotic. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, he was actually pretty damn good in the series. He single-handedly outplayed the Thunder's frontcourt and even outrebounded Kevin Durant. Perkins and Ibaka aren't softies either, yet Bosh, a finesse PF/C, was able to average a double double. I think Game 2, he had 15 rebounds while Durant, Ibaka and Perkins combined for 15 rbounds.


Mental Images Mental Images :lol


----------



## F1X3R

i just want luv said:


> I know what your saying I would rather see that too. OKC just got flat out out played. put the tainted feelings away, if it was Durant finding his people open you'd be celebrating how he was better.
> 
> Durant is the reason for the doubling. He couldn't guard Lebron so out went single coverage and they let Sefolosish whatever his name is and James harden stick him.
> Durant out scored Lebron by a little bit, its not even a gap.
> Bron was averaging 30 7 8 ish before today give some respect. they didn't cheat.


No if Fisher had 7 wide open 3's one game, then Sefolosha hit 5 in another and Collison went for 20 on open looks while Durant was outscored and out shot by Lebron, who was put into foul trouble on imaginary foul calls and forced to guard Harden, I'd feel bad for Lebron and be annoyed by OKC.

Lebron does get unfair blame when his team loses. I'm saying the media wants it to be all about him either way, while ignoring other factors.


----------



## PineconeMachine

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## i just want luv

F1X3R said:


> No if Fisher had 7 wide open 3's one game, then Sefolosha hit 5 in another and Collison went for 20 on open looks while Durant was outscored and out shot by Lebron, who was put into f*oul trouble on imaginary foul calls* and forced to guard Harden, I'd feel bad for Lebron and be annoyed by OKC.
> 
> Lebron does get unfair blame when his team loses. I'm saying the media wants it to be all about him either way, while ignoring other factors.


I saw a lot of suspect calls in favor of OKC in game 5 alone. I have to say it was one of the few times i've seen BIG 3 Miami on the bad side of the refs. But make no mistake Miami won fair and square. Durant,brook harden got some favors its not one sided.

The best player on the team usually gets a load of the credit, on any team.
Dirk, Kobe, Duncan, Shaq, Jordan, Bird, Magic. Why is there a problem with LeBron? theres an mis-belief there.
Iverson, Melo , Tmac, goes that way everywhere. except a few who are exceptions of ever getting blame like nash and cp3, I have a hard time remembering them ever getting criticized.


----------



## F1X3R

i just want luv said:


> I saw a lot of suspect calls in favor of OKC in game 5 alone. I have to say it was one of the few times i've seen BIG 3 Miami on the bad side of the refs. But make no mistake Miami won fair and square. Durant,brook harden got some favors its not one sided.
> 
> The best player on the team usually gets a load of the credit, on any team.
> Dirk, Kobe, Duncan, Shaq, Jordan, Bird, Magic. Why is there a problem with LeBron? theres an mis-belief there.
> Iverson, Melo , Tmac, goes that way everywhere. except a few who are exceptions of ever getting blame like nash and cp3, I have a hard time remembering them ever getting criticized.


By game 5 it was over. The refs might as well try to save face by then and even things out. The classic, "make-up call".

I think Jordan created or at least took star treatment to another level. A lot of people complained about it when he was playing. He was more image conscious then Lebron though.

The bigger the star you are, the more help you get to keep it going. Lebron's the biggest star since Jordan. Lebron and Wade know it too, which is why they freak out over any foul call and constantly look to draw fouls.


----------



## Ironpain

Why do people think Lebron James is such a criminal for moving to a team that was more likely to win him a ring? In soccer, players are always moving to better clubs so that they stand a better chance of winning championships. You'll often get a top player in an average club, but sooner or later he's going to go elsewhere because he's not going to be winning things there. 

It makes sense to me. Being a professional athlete is about having the best career you can have. Loyalty is great and all, but generally you want to retire being able to say you achieved everything you could achieve. 

So, can you really blame Lebron James for moving to Miami rather than sticking around and hoping an average Cleveland team would win the NBA? I know he acts like a pleb and all, but the move itself can't really be criticised as far as I'm concerned. Of course, I'm asking this because maybe there's more to it.

He merely exercised his right to move given free agency laws that exist in American sport - i.e. his contract was up and he was duly within his rights to explore and ultimately choose what he deemed the most enticing option and the option that gave him the best chance at winning a championship. The Way I see it here are 

The problem critics have are: 

1) He's been compared to Michael Jordan and other greats from day one. Michael Jordan who, during his pomp, remained a one club guy who never sought "the easy option" in joining up with a contrived dream team. Lebron took the easy road in joining forces with two other all stars so for he to still be compared to Jordan, for these critics, is sacrilegious. 

2) That the "dream team" he joined, was conceived by the players themselves. Like Fabregas being tapped up by Xavi and the whole of that motley crew at Barca ("Cesc has Barac DNA" "He's a slave at Arsenal" etc), the way in which the three came together has left a sour taste in the mouths of critics who have seen it as unbecoming for Bosh, Wade and Lebron to have put this plan in action when two of the three were still contracted with other ball clubs. 

3) "The Decision." A one hour television special dedicated to his choice of ball club. Frowned upon as arrogant, self serving crap produced only to feed the ego of a man who, in terms of greatness, was acting like he'd already arrived. 

4) The city of Cleveland being a black-hole of success. Lebron was deity in that city. A Cleveland native and the man for whom that city pinned it's hopes and its dreams from day one. The Browns sucked, The Indians sucked but Lebron made the Cavs relevant. He was perceived to have given up on the city in the conference finals of 2009 and then turned his back completely when leaving them up shít creek without a paddle when moving on because the going got tough. 

5) "Ring chasing" in American sports is not seen as a particularly desirable quality. I mean just look at Arsenal fans whenever anyone dares leave the club. 

Basically, what it comes down to is that a hell of a lot of "fans" dislike a superstar athlete who they perceive as arrogant and undeserving of the elevated level of attention given to him by a media who have already proclaimed him great. He's basically a pantomime villain in the on going soap that is the sporting world. 

A necessary cathartic outlet for a lot of butthurt sports fans starved of their own success and or generally bored of their own status quo. As you say, he was well within his rights to seek pastures more fruitful when Cleveland refused to give him what he needed - it's just that sports stars are held to different standards to the rest of mankind for some reason.


----------



## DanV

Americans are lucky! I'm from Australia and would have to pay over $30 a month to get decent sports channels which my family doesn't have the money for so no NBA watching for me D:
I'm a Knicks fan, but really would enjoy watching any NBA game, the only free Australian sports channel didn't even show any Playoff games D:


----------



## fonz

DanV said:


> Americans are lucky! I'm from Australia and would have to pay over $30 a month to get decent sports channels which my family doesn't have the money for so no NBA watching for me D:
> I'm a Knicks fan, but really would enjoy watching any NBA game, the only free Australian sports channel didn't even show any Playoff games D:


What about live streaming on your computer?


----------



## F1X3R

Ironpain said:


> Basically, what it comes down to is that a hell of a lot of "fans" dislike a superstar athlete who they perceive as arrogant and undeserving of the elevated level of attention given to him by a media who have already proclaimed him great. He's basically a pantomime villain in the on going soap that is the sporting world.
> 
> A necessary cathartic outlet for a lot of butthurt sports fans starved of their own success and or generally bored of their own status quo. As you say, he was well within his rights to seek pastures more fruitful when Cleveland refused to give him what he needed - it's just that sports stars are held to different standards to the rest of mankind for some reason.


Trying to undermine people's reasoning by pretending to see their bias or motivation is part of the whole "hater gonna hate" mentality that tries dismiss dissenters as having a personal agenda. After all, Lebron can't be a hero/idol/legend if he has so many critics. So if he is a hero, it must be the critics who have a problem. Detractors aren't imagining Lebron's self-absorbed behavior though, even if it would be preferred by some to ignore it.

Superstar athletes are held to the same high standards which they benefit from. They are put on a pedestal, but if you point out that they are still human, point out a flaw, then there will be push back from fans.

Lebron is not entitled to anything from the fans. He's a celebrity, an entertainer. It's yay or nay, that's the business. He can play it how he wants and make people love him like Jordan did, but people finding him too arrogant to be put on a pedestal is a direct, inevitable result of his own choices.


----------



## i just want luv

DanV said:


> Americans are lucky! I'm from Australia and would have to pay over $30 a month to get decent sports channels which my family doesn't have the money for so no NBA watching for me D:
> I'm a Knicks fan, but really would enjoy watching any NBA game, the only free Australian sports channel didn't even show any Playoff games D:


if you need nba online I could hook you up come next season if you remind one of us.
probably nfl to


----------



## Lmatic3030

Yea me too. I know some sites that stream nba games.


----------



## JenN2791

I can't believe the Lakers have gotten Steve Nash. Wow... I'm barely coming home to this news. I'm more shocked than anything (in a good way haha)


----------



## MindOverMood

JenN2791 said:


> I can't believe the Lakers have gotten Steve Nash. Wow... I'm barely coming home to this news. I'm more shocked than anything (in a good way haha)


Whaaaaat? Thought he was going to the Knicks:sus


----------



## Lmatic3030

JenN2791 said:


> I can't believe the Lakers have gotten Steve Nash. Wow... I'm barely coming home to this news. I'm more shocked than anything (in a good way haha)


!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie


----------



## JenN2791

MindOverMood said:


> Whaaaaat? Thought he was going to the Knicks:sus


Haha... didn't think Lakers would get him either 



> The Phoenix Suns will trade point guard Steve Nash to the Los Angeles Lakers in a sign-and-trade deal for future draft picks, Nash's agent Billy Duffy told USA TODAY Sports Wednesday.
> 
> The deal would have Nash, the NBA Most Valuable Player in 2005 and 2006, teaming up with the 2008 MVP Kobe Bryant and immediately turn the Lakers into one of the top title contenders.


http://content.usatoday.com/communi...ed-to-lakers-after-sign-and-trade-with-suns/1


----------



## ATCQ

Hearing the news of Steve Nash coming to Los Angeles for the first time, as a Laker fan, was oh so sweet and exciting, but I can't help but think about his age right now, 39 years old.... I'm sure he'll be a playmaker alongside Kobe Bryant in the backcourt, but hopefully things will mesh out well for the team. This acquisition could possibly boost the Lakers right back up to title contention.


----------



## Ironpain

As nice as it would have been to have him here in Toronto (for other wise selfish reasons) Nash made a good decision for his future by going to LA, he would have been in the LeBron situation, expected to step up and lead a team all by himself, I feel he'd be expected to carry the team. 

I think Steve Nash saw what happened to Vince Carter and Chris Bosh, at his age he should be allowed to play on a contending team that like Lebron will give him the opportunity to surround himself with quality players, I'd have liked to have him here but that would be selfish, he deserves far better than to play for the Raptors a team that is still struggling to build a worthy and contending team.


----------



## crome

Hell yes! Laker fan here, and I think Nash signing is a godsend.

Our biggest issue last season was offense (you know, beside the fact Durant and Westy are virtually unstoppable) as Kobe was relied upon as the ball-handler and creator--he was basically our point guard. Needless to say, ugly offense ensued. With Nash, we have a PG who can take over those duties and involve our role players, as well as feed the bigs and let Kobe do off-the-ball work. 

Now all we need to cap off this summer is a backup 2-guard, and to resign Jordan Hill.

Also, Grant Hill sounds good, but I'd rather have LA make a push for Rashard Lewis. He can spread the floor and give us a nice scoring punch off the bench. Something we desperately need.


----------



## i just want luv

now ima go ahead and call this now, 2013 will be either the big drop off of Kobe or nash.
possibly both.


----------



## Transcending




----------



## Ironpain

Ray Allen signing with the Heat is like Daniel LaRusso joining the Kobra Kai, Hey I don't know maybe Ray Allen though if you can't beat 'em, join 'em. The Celtics couldn't beat the Heat in the playoffs the past 2 seasons, and it's unlikely the Celtics would beat the Heat in next season's playoffs. Celts fans let it all pour out, is he a sell out? did he pull a Lebron James on Boston, will you forgive him, what would you have done if it was Paul Pierce who left? So Celtic fans will you boo Ray Allen? Will the media now be calling them The Final Four or the Big Four?


----------



## Chicago Bulls

I think Chicago will make a run this year. If they can stay healthy. Its also going to be nice to watch Nash and Kobe do some work together.


----------



## And1 ellis

well I don't see the celtics getting out of the 2nd round. We did do pretty good this off season though so the rebuilding process should begin next season and be done pretty quick.


----------



## Chicago Bulls

And1 ellis said:


> well I don't see the celtics getting out of the 2nd round. We did do pretty good this off season though so the rebuilding process should begin next season and be done pretty quick.


 I think the Celtics did a damn good job this year. I was def wanting them to beat the heat. I cant stand anyone from the heat team. As far as how they will do this year. Idk. They might be alright but there is going to be some dangerous this year. I dont see the heat winning another title tho. There is to many teams that are hungry for the title. They wont let it happen two times in a row. This isnt the Jordan era. I think thats something LBJ needs to realize.


----------



## And1 ellis

Chicago Bulls said:


> I think the Celtics did a damn good job this year. I was def wanting them to beat the heat. I cant stand anyone from the heat team. As far as how they will do this year. Idk. They might be alright but there is going to be some dangerous this year. I dont see the heat winning another title tho. There is to many teams that are hungry for the title. They wont let it happen two times in a row. This isnt the Jordan era. I think thats something LBJ needs to realize.


well I can't see the bulls beating the heat. The heat just match up to well with them and Rose needs another solid scoring option around him. The only team I can see beating them is the thunder and if harden plays good this time around then I think they will win it.


----------



## Ironpain




----------



## foe

The trade rumors and being asked to be benched for an unknown Avery Bradley had a lot to do with Ray Allen'd departure out of Boston. I don't think it was just for a chance to get another ring.

Even nice guys have egos and Allen definitely had some issues with the front office and coaching staff.


----------



## MindOverMood

Another great shooter joins Miami(Rashard Lewis).


----------



## crome

J.Lin signs Rockets' offer sheet. I wonder if NY will still match... $45 mil luxury tax coming their way if they do.


----------



## Buerhle

crome said:


> J.Lin signs Rockets' offer sheet. I wonder if NY will still match... $45 mil luxury tax coming their way if they do.


Carmelo, "its up to the knicks to match that ridiculous contract"

Smart carmelo,

Lol.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ManOfFewWords

http://sports.yahoo.com/video/playe...976394#news/Graham_Bensinger_InDepth/29976394

It's going to be a sad day when Kobe retires. It really seems like he's bowing out at the end of his contract. It will be the end of an era. Legend.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

ManOfFewWords said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/video/playe...976394#news/Graham_Bensinger_InDepth/29976394
> 
> It's going to be a sad day when Kobe retires. It really seems like he's bowing out at the end of his contract. It will be the end of an era. Legend.


Ill be sad when Him, VS, Tim Duncan, KG, Paul pierce, Ray Allen, TMAC(especially) and that generation si all gone. They are who got me into bball. Already Miss Shaq, Stevie Franchise, Allen iverson. Man, im biased, but I think those guy would put an asswhoopin on the player sof this new generation. These new guys are crybaby primmadonna *****es. Sorry, end of rant.


----------



## i just want luv

Dunk contest Francis vs Rose vs Westbrook who you got?
vert vs agility vs explosiveness


----------



## ManOfFewWords

i just want luv said:


> Dunk contest Francis vs Rose vs Westbrook who you got?
> vert vs agility vs explosiveness


It's hard to say. Russell's dunks look slightly stronger and more exciting in game than Rose and Francis. It really comes down to who's the most creative.


----------



## i just want luv

yeh i'd even throw Marbury in it so it can be a full old vs new, he didnt show it much but
he had secret big ups. probably be the first to exit but he could do some stuff.


----------



## JenN2791

This Dwight Howard fiasco is so.... frustrating.


----------



## Lmatic3030

i just want luv said:


> Dunk contest Francis vs Rose vs Westbrook who you got?
> vert vs agility vs explosiveness


I would go with Francis if I had to pick.


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## ManOfFewWords

Sources confirm @*JRudolphSports* report that Dwight Howard is ready to join Lakers. If traded to LA DH will re-sign long-term with team


----------



## ATCQ

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...oward-sign-extension-team-explore-free-agency


----------



## Lmatic3030

:|


----------



## Flip Side

It's pretty obvious why he won't sign an extension, he can get a lot more money by becoming a free agent next summer because he could sign a 5-year max contract as opposed to a 3-year max contract extension he's limited to sign right now.

It doesn't mean he won't sign a max deal next summer if he does come to the Lakers, but still something you have to consider.

Orlando needs to make up their mind on what they want to do with Dwight. Their new GM is just as indecisive as Dwight was.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Orlando is stupid if they don't trade Howard to at least get something for him... there's no way he's gonna stay there at this point... frankly I hope they do so I don't have to hear about his stupid *** and all the trade rumors everytime I turn on ESPN


----------



## TheWeeknd

Shaq, Gasol, Bynum...and maybe Dwight. 

Kobe is a lucky m'fer....I wish VC was drafted by the Lakers!!

Anyways the Mavs are gonna surprise a lot of people this season. Their 100x better than last season.. with old Terry and that loser Kidd gone for young capable talent. Replacing the worst big man in history(Haywood) with Kaman was huge. Plus Dirk is more fresh, same with Matrix and VC with a lighter sked.


----------



## MindOverMood

Sources: Howard to Lakers


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

I am the biggest nba fan here!!! By far!!!!! I accept your challenge!!!!


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

Are you ****ing kidding me, WTF is that.

**** you Hennigan


----------



## eyeguess

I'll start off by saying that Orlando was in a tough position, had little leverage, and was only going to get 60 cents on the dollar anyway (if that)... but they got fleeced in this deal. The offers Houston and Brooklyn had on the table would have made more sense for Orlando.

Houston: Basically all of their recent draft picks, young players, and future draft picks and would have taken on all of Orlando's bad contracts (Richardson, Hedo, and Big Baby's).

Brooklyn: Lopez, Marshon, Humphries, four unprotected firsts, and getting rid of Richardson and Hedo's contract.

Even then, it's funny how little they got in return compared to what New Orleans got for Chris Paul. They didn't even get rid of Hedo's or Big Baby's contracts. LA came out looking like gold, as always. They'll be scary good, especially since they were able to keep Gasol. Philly and Denver also made out well.


----------



## i just want luv

take a trip into the past


----------



## ManOfFewWords

i just want luv said:


> take a trip into the past


lol "The mon stars stole his power"


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Who remembers this?


----------



## Lmatic3030

That was during a playoff game right?


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Yea lol


----------



## Lmatic3030

I would have passed her the ball


----------



## marvG12

here in london/england basketball is pretty much non existant unfortunately, although we have a decent bloke goes by the name of luol deng!


----------



## i just want luv

2k13 demo out in a couple of days
as well as pre season


----------



## Zeppelin

I am a Seattle Supersonics fan so I don't have a team any more. I just follow the NBA to hope the OKC Thunder lose since I hate them. I like the Heat because they have two former sonics, Rashard Lewis, and Ray Allen. Also, Seattle is building a new arena and has a guy that is trying to buy a team and move it here.

http://www.sonicsarena.com


----------



## fm5827

Zeppelin said:


> I am a Seattle Supersonics fan so I don't have a team any more. I just follow the NBA to hope the OKC Thunder lose since I hate them. I like the Heat because they have two former sonics, Rashard Lewis, and Ray Allen. Also, Seattle is building a new arena and has a guy that is trying to buy a team and move it here.
> 
> http://www.sonicsarena.com


Hopefully you guys do get a team I have always liked the Sonics. The only cool thing about the Thunder is they're a small market team who has made it big which in the current state of the nba its pretty difficult if you're not a big market team.


----------



## i just want luv

the green sakephere cat is back for those that dont know.


----------



## MindOverMood

Raptors are making the playoffs this season, mark my words!


----------



## Wurli

I'm taking the Sixers all the way!


----------



## i just want luv

get some pre season highlights up


----------



## i just want luv

apparently the whole league is getting revampt jersy's


----------



## ManOfFewWords

^ Those are ugly. They look like something you'd buy at khols.


----------



## Nevermind0

ManOfFewWords said:


> ^ Those are ugly. They look like something you'd buy at khols.


Hahaha that's funny because i went there the other day and couldn't find anything decent, but yeah the jerseys are no good.


----------



## General Shy Guy

Zeppelin said:


> I am a Seattle Supersonics fan so I don't have a team any more. I just follow the NBA to hope the OKC Thunder lose since I hate them. I like the Heat because they have two former sonics, Rashard Lewis, and Ray Allen. Also, Seattle is building a new arena and has a guy that is trying to buy a team and move it here.
> 
> http://www.sonicsarena.com


Fellow Supes fan! High-five.

I adopted the Kings as my favorite team after Starbucks CEO Howard Shultz and the city of Seattle gave away the Sonics. Ironically, the Kings seem to be Seattle's only hope of getting a new team. I hate to rob another city of their team, but if any city deserves a relocated team, it's Seattle.


----------



## Zeppelin

General Shy Guy said:


> Fellow Supes fan! High-five.
> 
> I adopted the Kings as my favorite team after Starbucks CEO Howard Shultz and the city of Seattle gave away the Sonics. Ironically, the Kings seem to be Seattle's only hope of getting a new team. I hate to rob another city of their team, but if any city deserves a relocated team, it's Seattle.


I hate to steal a team too, but the Kings used to play in Kansas City/Omaha until Sacramento took them so its not really their team to begin with( i still feel bad) and the Warriors are only an hour away anyways.

I can't wait to see the Supes play in the Key against the OKC Thunder. Their is going to be a ton of booing against the thunder.

My favorite team right now is the Miami heat because two ex sonics are on the team.


----------



## Ironpain

Raptors play their home opener tonight, being a Toronto native I've got to root on the Raptors, maybe their preseason wins will rub off onto some wins down the stretch, I don't know who we have in the line up but I have faith, I think we have a chance, don't count us out. Go Raptors :boogie:boogie


----------



## MindOverMood

Rockets Acquire James Harden


----------



## And1 ellis

Celtics are the deepest team in the league, I have high hopes for the season.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Lakers bench is wack


----------



## Lmatic3030

ManOfFewWords said:


> Lakers bench is wack


We gonna be alright.


----------



## foe

​


ManOfFewWords said:


> Lakers bench is wack


Can't build a bench when 3 of your starters are combined for $65 million. LOL

Anyway, I won't have time to watch opening night but I'll definitely watch the two Friday night games on ESPN. Heat vs Knicks, Lakers vs Clippers. Great double-header.


----------



## i just want luv

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
natural high baby 333333333333333333333 immaculence get em pierce dunk on em
get em wade ray bron
we got ray


----------



## Cam1

Guess I'll be watching the Celtics thanks to those greedy bast*rds that play hockey.


----------



## dead24

Lakers lost their first game. Ugh when it was the preseason they were 0-8 and they said"It's just the preseason". Now "It's just one game". They're always like that full of excuses.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

They need to fire that butthead Mike Brown and let steve nash run the team. This princeton offense is a joke.


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## Ironpain

Anyone seen this? http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dish/201210/are-minnesota-timberwolves-too-white, Oh Come on that is absolutely ridiculous, I agree with the people who say if it was the reverse, it be racist, I'm so tired of people like the guy they are talking about stirring the pot, you don't see White people saying oh The Heat are too Black or the Lakers are too Black, Minnesota and Seattle are the most racially excepting places in the U.S.

Raptors play their Home Opener tonight against Indiana. Excited to see what the Raptors bring, I've missed basketball, so I'm happy to see it back. :clap:clap,


----------



## Cam1

And1 ellis said:


> Celtics are the deepest team in the league, I have high hopes for the season.


Bradley, Terry, and Green could all be starters on other teams... easily.

Barbosa looked really good. Was hoping to see a bit more of Sullinger but oh well.


----------



## Ironpain

The Raptors Season Opener. 

Kyle Lowry on defense, he's got quick hands, Valanciunas: good and rebounding and putting back the ball, like a lot of seven footers an average shooter but he's putting up the points and helping them out, defense has picked up, there were some calls I felt we should have gotten, anyways I'm just a fan I'm not an expert and my knowledge isn't that great. 

They seem to rush too much, Derozan tries to take difficult shots. The Pacers have also been able to find a way to take shots from the arc and be effective on the inside. Raptors just have to control the tempo, and keep doing what they are doing on defense and force turn overs, and Valanciunas keep grabbing those rebounds, keep them if you have to, find ways to cut inside. 

The First half showed some improvements on D though they need to be careful of the turn overs and they seem to lack ball control, they sometimes move so fast they lose control of the ball, there were some bad calls against us, calls we should have gotten but calls aside the Raptors have to be aware of what's going on around them. 

Win battles inside, it's a wave of ups and downs, The Pacers are finding ways to attack the basket, take those outside shots. they are working very hard on D though, they should be finishing better.that's where their most trouble is, in finishing. 

An Even match up, The Raptors and The Pacers match up evenly, Raptors are a team that's maintaining tempo on Defense but unfortunately they are moving abit out of step and losing their man who manages to get in and penetrate the basket, a stronger shooting range for sure, Perimeter guys are stepping up, the back court is a threat this season but those turn overs and the inability to finish are problems. 

Lets Go Raptors, Lets Go Raptors, haven't had anything to get excited about since Vince Carter first came on the scene, so for Raptor Nation it's nice to see a mixed group of Veterans and Rookies shoring up key area's for us, guys like DeRozan try too hard to take hero shots, sometimes they are forced into those situations but that's what the other teams expect that a guy like that's going to take those chances.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Ironpain said:


> The Raptors Season Opener.
> 
> Kyle Lowry on defense, he's got quick hands, Valanciunas: good and rebounding and putting back the ball, like a lot of seven footers an average shooter but he's putting up the points and helping them out, defense has picked up, there were some calls I felt we should have gotten, anyways I'm just a fan I'm not an expert and my knowledge isn't that great.
> 
> They seem to rush too much, Derozan tries to take difficult shots. The Pacers have also been able to find a way to take shots from the arc and be effective on the inside. Raptors just have to control the tempo, and keep doing what they are doing on defense and force turn overs, and Valanciunas keep grabbing those rebounds, keep them if you have to, find ways to cut inside.
> 
> The First half showed some improvements on D though they need to be careful of the turn overs and they seem to lack ball control, they sometimes move so fast they lose control of the ball, there were some bad calls against us, calls we should have gotten but calls aside the Raptors have to be aware of what's going on around them.
> 
> Win battles inside, it's a wave of ups and downs, The Pacers are finding ways to attack the basket, take those outside shots. they are working very hard on D though, they should be finishing better.that's where their most trouble is, in finishing.
> 
> An Even match up, The Raptors and The Pacers match up evenly, Raptors are a team that's maintaining tempo on Defense but unfortunately they are moving abit out of step and losing their man who manages to get in and penetrate the basket, a stronger shooting range for sure, Perimeter guys are stepping up, the back court is a threat this season but those turn overs and the inability to finish are problems.
> 
> Lets Go Raptors, Lets Go Raptors, haven't had anything to get excited about since Vince Carter first came on the scene, so for Raptor Nation it's nice to see a mixed group of Veterans and Rookies shoring up key area's for us, guys like DeRozan try too hard to take hero shots, sometimes they are forced into those situations but that's what the other teams expect that a guy like that's going to take those chances.


I'm a Raptors fan too.... nice breakdown here... I am so damn pissed about this loss, how does this team always manage to break our hearts??


----------



## Cam1

MrQuiet76 said:


> I'm a Raptors fan too.... nice breakdown here... I am so damn pissed about this loss, *how does this team always manage to break our hearts??*


Seems to be the theme with Toronto Sports :/


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## Cam1

The Lakers 0-2.... love it.


----------



## Ironpain

MrQuiet76 said:


> I'm a Raptors fan too.... nice breakdown here... I am so damn pissed about this loss, how does this team always manage to break our hearts??


Thanks, needs work, If you want to know two teams that really break Torontonian's heart's look no further than The Leafs and The Jays, I don't even count Toronto FC since they do not have the history or fan base of those two teams.

The Raptors are a young team compared to those two and the Jays haven't won a championship since before The Raptors organization ever came to be and the Leafs haven't won a champion ship since before either team was ever dreamed up.

The Raptors can't finish, they lack killer instinct and are intimidated by other teams, they can hang for only so long before they make careless mistakes, yesterday we saw a newly build Raptors team try too hard to match the tempo of The Pacers, Landry Fields didn't show up, Jonas V is your typical rebound put back kind of player who uses his size to create the pick and roll, not Shaq big and nothing like the 7 footers of the 70's and 80's Kareem Abdul Jabbar (well nobody is anyways) he doesn't have reach and the game of course has changed.

DeRozan is just slightly less of a ball hog than he was last year, but again he's a desperate passer, MLSE buys and holds Toronto teams to Mediocre standards. The Ref though must have been from Indiana because he made some horrible calls against us.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

The Lakers have really sucked so far this season, not really liking the Princeton offense. Not panicking after only 2 games, but it doesn't seem like they are utilizing Steve Nash well. The defense has been poor as well.


----------



## pati

I feel like Mike Brown needs larger glasses. Every time I see him it looks like his frames are about to squeeze his head off.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

So far the trade been working out great for houston. Harden been slaying it and the rockets have been really fun to watch.


----------



## Zeppelin

It's too bad the Blazers don't wear their Rip City Jerseys anymore. I always have liked those jerseys.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Steve Blake must go


----------



## ManOfFewWords

What I don't get is why they kept Darius Morris over Andrew Goudelock and CDR. And why didn't Mike Brown play Chris Duhon or Jodie Meeks.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Yea keeping Darius Morris made no sense. Goudelock provides much more value as a 3pt specialist. Duhon should have played last night with Nash out. There is no reason why Darius Morris should ever play over Duhon.


----------



## dead24

I don't even see Antawn Jamison doing anything. I had high hopes for the bench since he's a part of it. And I thought he led Cleveland in scoring last year??


----------



## ManOfFewWords

This is what happens to all solid players that join the Lakers. They become shadows of themselves.


----------



## JenN2791

I wonder if the Lakers will actually start winning if I watch them, heh. I hadn't been able to tune into the games since I been so busy with school. It's either that, or AT&T is being douchey and not letting me stream without lags and buffers. :\

Def not liking how they are 0-3 at the moment :\


----------



## foe

The Harden, Lin and Asik core is looking really good in Houston. Kinda like a poor man's mid-90's Bulls team.

Harden going "Jordanesque" by dropping 37 and 45.
Asik doing his Rodman impersonation a 0 point and 19 board game the last night.
Lin is doing a bit of scoring(21), dishing(7) and rebounding(10) in Atlanta last night; similar to what Pippen used to do. Lin can't play defense like Pippen though. LOL

McHale is a good offensive coach too.


----------



## pati

dead24 said:


> I don't even see Antawn Jamison doing anything. I had high hopes for the bench since he's a part of it. And I thought he led Cleveland in scoring last year??


17 points a game. I liked Jamison. His scoring could be maddening, but I thought he was a classy dude and I'll miss him in Cleveland.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

JenN2791 said:


> I wonder if the Lakers will actually start winning if I watch them, heh. I hadn't been able to tune into the games since I been so busy with school. It's either that, or AT&T is being douchey and not letting me stream without lags and buffers. :\
> 
> Def not liking how they are 0-3 at the moment :\


Me too, I haven't been able to really watch a game yet. I've seen maybe 5 minutes a game, but I've been busy doing other stuff lately. Maybe if we can start watching they will win, lol.


----------



## JenN2791

BeyondOsiris said:


> Me too, I haven't been able to really watch a game yet. I've seen maybe 5 minutes a game, but I've been busy doing other stuff lately. Maybe if we can start watching they will win, lol.


Right? lol

Do you have Time Warner Cable's SportsNet?

I don't, so I'm stuck streaming all the games this season :mum

I might catch tonight's game... hopefully... if I'm not too bogged down with homework :afr Either way, hope tonight will at least be our first win of the season lol


----------



## Ironpain

The Raptors lost another one to The Brooklyn Nets- With the Lakers 0-3 The Raptors must be feeling like they are in good company, 107-100 so a pretty close Game actually (unfortunately they don't over Pizza for road games) here if The Raptors score 100 points you get a free Pizza slice from Pizza Pizza. 

I read in the paper this morning about All the Life Long Knicks fans and Celebrity Knick fans except for Spike Lee and Woody Allen who are remaining loyal to the Knicks who have defected to support the Brooklyn Nets. 

Toronto fans wish they were that lucky, Is it considered Bandwagoning for those people to suddenly leave the Knicks to support the Nets? We in Toronto have seen some horrible years in our sports franchises, The Leafs especially horrible years and yet we don't get another Franchise. 


Pull it together Raptors. Things are picking up for us on Defense again, quick transitioning improving, Finishing again not there. Shooting the range is better better field percentage. I have faith will get it together down the stretch. 

Lets go Raptors.:clap:clap


----------



## BeyondOsiris

JenN2791 said:


> Right? lol
> 
> Do you have Time Warner Cable's SportsNet?
> 
> I don't, so I'm stuck streaming all the games this season :mum
> 
> I might catch tonight's game... hopefully... if I'm not too bogged down with homework :afr Either way, hope tonight will at least be our first win of the season lol


Aww, that sucks. I have it, it's on channel 44 on my old TV without digital cable and like 403 or something on the TV with digital cable. Hoping to finally get to watch tonight too 

Sucks though that Nash is out for at least a week.. :|


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Ironpain said:


> The Raptors lost another one to The Brooklyn Nets- With the Lakers 0-3 The Raptors must be feeling like they are in good company, 107-100 so a pretty close Game actually (unfortunately they don't over Pizza for road games) here if The Raptors score 100 points you get a free Pizza slice from Pizza Pizza.


That's cool, here if the Lakers score 100+ and hold the opponent to under 100, everybody gets free tacos from Jack in the Box. I'd rather have the pizza though.


----------



## Ironpain

BeyondOsiris said:


> That's cool, here if the Lakers score 100+ and hold the opponent to under 100, everybody gets free tacos from Jack in the Box. I'd rather have the pizza though.


I like Taco's so I wouldn't mind the Taco's but yeah I'd much rather have the Pizza too, here it's even if they lose but score 100 you still get the Pizza lol, so they are pretty much saying I know we lost but hey we scored a 100 points Pizza time, but yeah I would be good with the Taco's too.

Mike Brown is it just me or do his glasses look like they are going to squeeze his head off? Everybody was all hyped up about the new core, Nash, Dwight Howard before they even played one game together, Kobe broke Magic Johnson's steal record yesterday though.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Ironpain said:


> Mike Brown is it just me or do his glasses look like they are going to squeeze his head off? Everybody was all hyped up about the new core, Nash, Dwight Howard before they even played one game together, Kobe broke Magic Johnson's steal record yesterday though.


I've never noticed, but I don't really pay attention. I do think the Lakers need a new coach, Mike Brown should be an assistant coach specializing in defense, not really a head coach.


----------



## General Shy Guy

Damien Lillard is my early pick for ROY. 21 points / 9 assists through 3 games. This kid is not playing like a rookie.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Game time, finally going to get to fully watch a game.


----------



## i just want luv

Lmatic3030 said:


> Yea keeping Darius Morris made no sense. Goudelock provides much more value as a 3pt specialist. Duhon should have played last night with Nash out. There is no reason why Darius Morris should ever play over Duhon.


haha you want Duhan to play?

I find it BS that I cant watch a laker game on tv because its a local channel and time warner brought the rights, its blocked even on league pass for me.


----------



## JenN2791

Lakers may actually win tonight.. lol


----------



## dead24

Yay!! Lakers won but that's because Detroit sucks.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

First game I watch, and not only do they win, but it's a blowout.


----------



## JenN2791

A win is a win, so I'm glad. But I'd like to know -- how did the Lakers exactly play though? And I hear Mike Brown was making pathetic decisions again?

Sucks not being able to stream properly *sigh*


----------



## BeyondOsiris

They played extremely well from the start, they started off the game getting Gasol and Howard involved and pretty much played from the inside out the entire game, which is how they should play every game.


----------



## foe

General Shy Guy said:


> Damien Lillard is my early pick for ROY. 21 points / 9 assists through 3 games. This kid is not playing like a rookie.


He's Rookie of the Year for sure.

I thought Portland were going in rebuilding mode but they've been pretty good so far. Lillard-Batum-Aldridge is a good pretty core. They still need a center to replace Oden. Hickson's decent.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I will always hate Batum after seeing him deliver that blatant low blow in the Olympics, lol.


----------



## Lmatic3030

i just want luv said:


> haha you want Duhan to play?
> 
> I find it BS that I cant watch a laker game on tv because its a local channel and time warner brought the rights, its blocked even on league pass for me.


Over Morris yes.


----------



## i just want luv

you'll get the same inexperience with an older slowerrrrr non athletic player who can't dribble or finish at the rim. I'm surprised you guys decided on keeping him and waived Chris Douglas Roberts instead that was just stupid.
Morris is better then Duhan.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Kyrie > CP3

East Coast Mamba


----------



## Lmatic3030

i just want luv said:


> you'll get the same inexperience with an older slowerrrrr non athletic player who can't dribble or finish at the rim. I'm surprised you guys decided on keeping him and waived Chris Douglas Roberts instead that was just stupid.
> Morris is better then Duhan.


I'm with you on CDR


----------



## Ironpain

Raptors taking on OKC tonight, Raptors need to contain and pressure Kevin Durant and keep him locked outside of where he's most comfortable, force him to pass, he's quick Raptors will have to close off space and try to force them to put up a desperation shot, go for rebounds and be aggressive, Defense, making the pick and roll, this is not going to be an easy team of course with their experience from last year. 

Still hoping we can pull of a miracle win. GO RAPS GO:clap:clap Dwayne Casey has a good core group, they just need to finish strong and not open up so much space.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

James harden is gonna go off. My third fav player is no my fav o watch. Tmac in china and kobe old. Harden brings tyat smooth old man game that is efficiejt as ****. Glad i reached and took him with the fourth pick in my fantasy draft!


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Mike Brown has lost this team.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I've been thinking for a while now that the Lakers need a new coach.


----------



## dead24

trade mike brown for poppovich


----------



## scooby




----------



## Lmatic3030

That's look I had on my face last night as I watched Randy Foye light it up from beyond the arc.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

How good do you think the Lakers would be if Jerry Sloan came out of retirement and became the Lakers' coach?


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## dead24

^^Haha. Let's just predict how much would the lakers lose in the next game


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Brown just got fired, wonder who's going to be the next coach.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Hope they get Jackson or Sloan to come out of retirement lol


----------



## Cam1

Lol, 5 games into the season with and they can him. Nice >.>


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I'm happy


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Please come back Phil Jackson.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Phil Jackson or Jerry Sloan would be good.


----------



## JenN2791

> RT @ramonashelburne: Source close to situation says PJax & D'Antoni are "neck and neck"





> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> RT @ramonashelburne: Lakers expected to reach out Phil Jackson, Mike D'Antoni as soon as Saturday


Overall, so damn glad Mr. Potatohead is fired. I saw it coming, but it was still a bit surprising to hear this happened today. It was about damn time anyway.


----------



## pati

Ironpain said:


> Mike Brown is it just me or do his glasses look like they are going to squeeze his head off?


HAHAHA. I said this a few pages back. I love it!


----------



## JenN2791

Mike Brown always looked like he's in his own little world for the most part. He just always seemed strange to me as a person overall, not just as a coach lol


----------



## Cam1

Any non-Laker fans on SAS? Lol...

Go Celtics xD


----------



## pati

When he takes his glasses off at night to go to bed, he could store pencils in his indentations.


----------



## pati

Cam1 said:


> Any non-Laker fans on SAS? Lol...
> 
> Go Celtics xD


Could give a fig about the Lakers. I'm a Cavaliers fan.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Really liked what I saw from the bench tonight, especially Darius Morris.


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## Wurli

Cam1 said:


> Any non-Laker fans on SAS? Lol...
> 
> Go Celtics xD


So how about them Sixers?

Also about the Lakers, I hope they don't try to hire D'Antoni. His system just isn't sustainable. They need Phil Jackson.


----------



## eyeguess

I was really enthusiastic about this season up until the Dwight Howard trade. I wanted to see him go anywhere (Houston, Dallas, Chicago, Brooklyn, or even staying in Orlando) just not the Lakers. So I loved seeing LA struggle out the gate. I was just hoping they would keep the Mike Brown saga going for at least half the season.

On another note, this rookie class needs to be talked about more. Anthony Davis is already a beast and will be scary-good once he fills out and gains more experience. I know it has only been five games, but Damian Lillard already looks like he's on the cusp of being an elite point guard. Dion Waiters could sneak into the ROY race and players like Drummond, Beal, Barnes, MKG, and Valanciunas are showing a ton of potential. I could just keep going with the names considering how deep this draft was.


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JenN2791

Ah super excitedddddd to hear the outcomessss



> Mike Bresnahan ‏@Mike_Bresnahan
> Lakers are moving quickly to hire Phil Jackson, one person in the *organization calling it "95%" sure PJ's the next coach* of the Lakers.





> Mike Bresnahan ‏@Mike_Bresnahan
> The Lakers plan on meeting with Phil Jackson this morning, The Times has learned. It's his job if he wants it:


----------



## Cam1

Wurli said:


> So how about them Sixers?
> 
> Also about the Lakers, I hope they don't try to hire D'Antoni. His system just isn't sustainable. They need Phil Jackson.


Lol. The Celtics are probably doing worse than the Lakers right now despite the records.


----------



## sh13

Go knicks!


----------



## scooby

Cam1 said:


> Any non-Laker fans on SAS? Lol...
> 
> Go Celtics xD


I'm a Mavs fan.


----------



## Cam1

scooby said:


> I'm a Mavs fan.


----------



## Wurli

eyeguess said:


> On another note, this rookie class needs to be talked about more. Anthony Davis is already a beast and will be scary-good once he fills out and gains more experience. I know it has only been five games, but Damian Lillard already looks like he's on the cusp of being an elite point guard. Dion Waiters could sneak into the ROY race and players like Drummond, Beal, Barnes, MKG, and Valanciunas are showing a ton of potential. I could just keep going with the names considering how deep this draft was.


Completely agree with you on this one. The rookies are looking really solid so far. I haven't had a chance to watch the rookies play much yet but I just saw the Sixers/Raptors game and I gotta say Valanciunas looked impressive.


----------



## pati

eyeguess said:


> I was really enthusiastic about this season up until the Dwight Howard trade. I wanted to see him go anywhere (Houston, Dallas, Chicago, Brooklyn, or even staying in Orlando) just not the Lakers. So I loved seeing LA struggle out the gate. I was just hoping they would keep the Mike Brown saga going for at least half the season.
> 
> On another note, this rookie class needs to be talked about more. Anthony Davis is already a beast and will be scary-good once he fills out and gains more experience. I know it has only been five games, but Damian Lillard already looks like he's on the cusp of being an elite point guard. Dion Waiters could sneak into the ROY race and players like Drummond, Beal, Barnes, MKG, and Valanciunas are showing a ton of potential. I could just keep going with the names considering how deep this draft was.


I'm thrilled with Dion Waiters so far. Which says a lot, since I almost drowned myself in the bathtub after the pick.


----------



## CWe

missamanda said:


> Could give a fig about the Lakers. I'm a Cavaliers fan.


Kyrie's the Sh--! but the Cavs stink worse then my toilet bowl after someone droppe a giant assss sh--!


----------



## pati

CWe said:


> Kyrie's the Sh--! but the Cavs stink worse then my toilet bowl after someone droppe a giant assss sh--!


Yeah, it hasn't been pretty. A true fan sticks it out, though. I've been sticking a long time.


----------



## WhoDey85

So Kobe's death stare got the coach fired? lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords

We're screwed.


----------



## JenN2791

Hope D'Antoni isn't as bad as Mike Brown *shrug*

Pros & Cons regarding Mike D'Antoni as Lakers HC:



> *PRO'S:*
> 
> With D'Antoni at the helm, Steve Nash will finally be utilized correctly and we will see this Lakers offense flourish as the Suns did from 2004 -2008. Think about all of PJ's teams and try and remember a point guard running the show or flourishing. Paxson, Harper, Shaw, Fisher. All those guys were spot up 3 point shooters and solid defenders. Nash would have been utilized the same way he was under Mike Brown: poorly.
> 
> Dwight is NOT a back to the basket big man and would not flourish in the Triangle offense like Shaq did. Shaq was MUCH bigger than Dwight, had better post moves, better footwork, and a softer touch around the basket. We will FINALLY see a Steve Nash, Dwight Howard pick-and-roll offense that will be extremely effective and entertaining.
> 
> The concern is that D'Antoni's teams don't play defense. To be fair, his personnel was more to blame than his coaching. Raja Bell and Shawn Marion were his only defensive players and they always did their part. Also, defense isn't about coaching, it's about effort. Mike Brown was a "defensive genius" and look how that turned out. D'Antoni's Suns teams had a front court lineup with Amar'e Stoudemire playing the center position (As well as one futile year with an aging Shaq). Has Amar'e EVER played defense in his life? With Dwight protecting the rim I believe this team will be fine defensively.
> 
> Fans have been crying for Jodie Meeks to see the court; well, here's his chance. Meeks is the only spot up shooter we have and will be essential in the D'Antoni system of spreading the floor and finding the open man
> 
> *CONS:*
> 
> Phil Jackson is a champion and it rubs off on his players. With so many stars on the roster it will be tough for D'Antoni to command as much respect as PJ would have commanded immediately upon entering the Lakers facility. Then again, it can't be as bad as it was with Mike Brown who commanded absolutely no respect.
> 
> Pau and Dwight cannot be on the floor at the same time anymore. In D'Antoni's system, the power forward needs to spread the floor a la Shawn Marion. Pau needs to either come off the bench or be traded for a Josh Smith type player and some athletic 3 point shooters
> 
> We saw what Carmelo Anthony did to D'Antoni's system in New York by stopping the ball movement and trying to go 1 on 1 all the time. Will Kobe do the same thing in this offense or will he hand over the keys to Nash and play his role as a wing threat?
> 
> D'Antoni's Suns teams were infamous for having a 7 to 8 man rotation, meaning he would only play about 2 or 3 bench players per game. This Lakers team is quite old and having them play 40 minutes a night may not work out in the long run. D'Antoni needs to trust his bench and play his starters limited minutes until the postseason
> 
> Finally, what does this mean in terms of keeping Dwight after this season? If things don't go as planned and the Lakers don't make it to the Finals, will Dwight jump ship and go to another team? With Phil at the helm, there is no way Dwight walks from the top franchise and top coach. Make no mistake about it, Laker Nation, if Dwight Howard leaves as a free agent this summer, say hello to the Lottery.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

This picture cracked me up.


----------



## Cam1

BeyondOsiris said:


> This picture cracked me up.


Wow... Mike Brown looks exactly like Mr. Potato head lmao.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Melo is somewhere snickering


----------



## foe

D'Antoni is a perfect fit for the no-bench Lakers. He going to play an 8-man rotation all season long! LOL, those old legs of Kobe, Nash, Gasol and MWP will be running on empty by the end of the season.


----------



## Zerix

foe said:


> D'Antoni is a perfect fit for the no-bench Lakers. He going to play an 8-man rotation all season long! LOL, those old legs of Kobe, Nash, Gasol and MWP will be running on empty by the end of the season.


lmaooo....

this is such a sad ****ing day... I can't believe they passed on Phil the moment he accepted! I am STUNNED, morons are gonna pay for it!

but I think with D'Antoni they'll AT LEAST be better off than they were with Mike Brown


----------



## dead24

Man! lakers lost to a close game. damn


----------



## i just want luv

tough one, That last play was on MWP though.


----------



## Wurli

Knicks still undefeated this season? Even though its still early in the season I didn't see that one coming. I'm stunned, especially since they've played solid teams too. It also makes me wonder what Amare's role is going to be in all of this once he's healthy, as of right now it seems like he's pretty expendable.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Unfortunately that contract isn't too expendable


----------



## foe

Anybody else following that Royce White(rookie) and Rockets story? The Rockets are planning to fine him for missing a week of practice. He's the guy with social anxiety and acrophobia. Apparently, he was to ground travel to all road games and won't fly.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--r...order-could-cost-him-nba-career-16011709.html

I know everybody's SAD is different so his situation might be worse than mine. I'm busting my butt off for less than $10 an hour, not because I want but because I have no choice. I hope this kid knows he's in a much much more fortunate situation than the rest of us are and he needs to man up against his fears and stay in the league.

The other rookie with anxiety problems, Michael Kidd-Gilchrist, is having a good season in Charlotte. The Bobcats are actually above .500! :O


----------



## Cam1

foe said:


> Anybody else following that Royce White(rookie) and Rockets story? The Rockets are planning to fine him for missing a week of practice. He's the guy with social anxiety and acrophobia. Apparently, he was to ground travel to all road games and won't fly.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--r...order-could-cost-him-nba-career-16011709.html
> 
> I know everybody's SAD is different so his situation might be worse than mine. I'm busting my butt off for less than $10 an hour, not because I want but because I have choice. I hope this kid knows he's in a much much more fortunate situation than the rest of us are and man up against his fears and stay in the league.
> 
> The other rookie with anxiety problems, Michael Kidd-Gilchrist, is having a good season in Charlotte. The Bobcats are actually above .500! :O


I don't think Royce White's social anxiety is much, from what I've seen during interviews and articles. It seems like the fear of flying that's the problem. I don't blame the rockets for not wanting him to go by ground. Lots of people are afraid of flying, he should be trying to get over it instead of avoiding it. What's he going to do if his team has a game in LA, then heads out to Boston the next week? That's a hell of a drive.


----------



## Cam1

Grizzlies are looking really good. Beat the Heat, Thunder, and Knicks this week... not bad lol.

7-1 now.


----------



## fm5827

The thing thats weird with Royce Whites situation is how open he is about his anxiety issues. I could never imagine talking about my SA with anyone but maybe my parents and my counsellor, hope he can eventually get over his issues though because otherwise sadly for him his career may be over.


----------



## foe

Dwight Howard on two consecutive games with 7 or less shot attempts. WTF? 

I know Kobe takes about 20 shots a game but your #2 scoring option shouldn't be taken less than 10 shots a game.


----------



## dead24

Wow. The Lakers looked SOOO Good against the Mavs. I hope they'll be like this for the rest of the season.


----------



## fm5827

About time Antawn Jamison did something. Hes been really crappy all season until this point.


----------



## dead24




----------



## Cam1

Celtics and Nets with a nice little brawl by basketball standards, Rondo vs. Humphries then Garnett vs. Wallace sort of.... still another half to go xD

Rondo, Humphires, Wallace all ejected. Glad I didn't turn off the game, even though the Celtics are playing like ****.


----------



## Buerhle

Man , that gif is awesome. Lol


----------



## Cam1

Spurs fined 250k for sitting their players, apparently it's up to Stern who plays. Probably had something to do with it being a national game. Still pretty BS move to fine them.


----------



## dead24

Lakers are so much fun to watch the the scoring is balance. And that three pointer by Howard was epic. I kinda feel bad for Jordan Hill, he's not part of the rotation anymore.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Starting to become a fan of Nando De Colo


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

lol, at Dwight's post game interview.


----------



## The Patriot

Don't know if anyone posted this yet but Kobe Bryant becomes 5th Player behind Kareem Abdul Jabber, Karl Malone, Wilt Chamberlain and Michael Jordan to reach the 30,000 career Milestone


----------



## ManOfFewWords

And I thought the Lakers had problems. heh


----------



## ManOfFewWords

ManOfFewWords said:


> We're screwed.


Bump


----------



## Wurli

ManOfFewWords said:


> We're screwed.


Just lost to the Cavaliers, so pathetic......


----------



## Cam1

I feel bad for all you Lakers fans, but I must admit I'm enjoying this train wreck very much.


----------



## Wurli

I'm no Lakers fan but I pity all of those great players, especially Steve Nash. I just really want him to win a championship.


----------



## Cam1

Wurli said:


> I'm no Lakers fan but I pity all of those great players, especially Steve Nash. I just really want him to win a championship.


Nash yes, but I will never root for Howard to win a championship after what he did to Orlando.


----------



## Wurli

Cam1 said:


> Nash yes, but I will never root for Howard to win a championship after what he did to Orlando.


Eh, I don't know if you can blame him for the Orlando debacle. He was stuck on a team that was never going to be "good enough", and players of his caliber want championships. While I agree choosing not to opt out of his contract a year ago instead staying with the Magic for the last year of his contract and subsequently complaining about it the whole season was not the best way to go about it, I think he just wanted to avoid going out in a bad way, case in point: "The Decision" with Lebron. Unfortunately Dwight failed miserably at doing so.

Also, something I always have to remind myself of is that this is the NBA. Players aren't necessarily going to be loyal to one franchise for the entirety of their career. Its all about where they can get the biggest contract, the most publicity, and entrepreneurial opportunities. Its a business.


----------



## foe

I'm enjoying this Lakers trainwreck, but this feels too good to be true. I'll wait until April and see where they're at.


----------



## Cam1

foe said:


> I'm enjoying this Lakers trainwreck, but this feels too good to be true. I'll wait until April and see where they're at.


They're too good for this to last, but we might as well enjoy it while we can. I still can't see them not making the playoffs.


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC

The Laker are in trouble fellas but I just can't imagine a team with so much talent not making the playoffs. Mike D'antoni is a great coach but this teams personal does not match with the type of system Mike wants to run. The scary thing about all this is that the Lakers offense is not doing too bad it's their transition defense and turnovers that is killing them. Steve Nash is a horrible defender and 39 years old he will defensively. not be an upgrade on the defensive end when he comes back. Mike is going to have change his system somehow or trade Pau for some athletic players.


----------



## fm5827

Another Lakers loss, I really can't believe how bad they are atm, even without Nash and Gasol with 2 of the top 10 players in the league they should still be doing a lot better. I really can't see them turning this around even though there is a long way to go in the season they'll probably make the second round at best.


----------



## foe

The softer side of KG. Very heartwarming moment between the two Kevin's.


----------



## Pure Maniak

My Chicago Bulls Need ROSE BACK NOW!!!!! 

:idea


----------



## scooby

A week or 2 old, but in case people havent seen it yet.


----------



## JenN2791

Glad Lakers won that last game versus Wizards. Nonetheless, this season has been horrendous :\ I'm not as attached to them as I usually am, otherwise I'd be REAAAAAAAALLY upset. As if I'm not already lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I need someone to fall in love with watching after Kobe retires, and that man is Kyrie Irving:










What can't this kid do? He's freaking 20 years old, in his second year, and putting up Kobe-esque numbers. More significantly, he can score from ANYWHERE at ANYTIME, and his handles are the best I've seen from a player since Allen Iverson. He looks a lot like Isiah Thomas, but with a greater arsenal of moves. He finishes at the rim well, can pass with the best of them, and doesn't need to rely on athleticism to be effective (*cough cough* Rose, Westbrook, Wall). The ceiling is so high for this one.


----------



## i just want luv

Spur's are the deadliest' 3 point shooting team in the league imo.

'I just want to say that Darren Collison and Oj Mayo are the most turnover prone tag-team,
bad decision making machine' tandem i've ever witnessed.

Melo is what I thought/said he was a straight' up baller.

I'm trying but I cant bring myself to stay awake for Magic games anymore. On top of that they 
brung in some of the players I dislike the most in the nba. But they're fairing pretty nicely.

Lakers' will get it together, last night Nash,Kobe,MWP,D12,Gsol convinced me. And Meeks is a nice pickup. Hope blake gets better'll help the spacing.

Nba this season is pretty boring for me. Think how many more matchups we'd have if these 
superstar's held their own boat or atleast' not join one another....at the very least.
Why must these megastars in the league join the next rival megastar in the league?

Think, right about now we'd have Lebron holding the cleaveland fort defending his championship (assuming he wins one.) and he's on every night in C town. place is BUZZING just makes it more interesting for me. Used to be a big time match-up seeing Heat vs Cavs.
seemed to be less blow out games.

every night a key matchup with a superstar on most teams. Instead of these 
washed up Piston vs Charlotte vs Hornet games. That don't even belong on tv anymore but
these teams are in the majority that play most often now. Reminds me of the wwe thesedays.


----------



## WhoDey85

I wish Cliff Paul was my State Farm agent.


----------



## Jay-Son

Anybody here wants Bargnani...bidding starts at a rack of basketballs


----------



## fonz

Holy sh*t - I don't watch the NBA for a couple of weeks and suddenly the Clippers have the best record in basketball. How the hell did this happen?


----------



## kristen1987

I'm having a hard time adjusting to what the western conference has become. I want the days of the Mavericks, Spurs, Lakers and Suns being the top dogs in the west back.


----------



## Jay-Son

I'm a bit shocked avery Johnson was fired...I think he is a solid coach, and knows his defense, I don't think it is his fault his team can't drain 3-pointers.


----------



## kristen1987

I'm a Mavs fan and never much cared for Avery. He's stubborn, disloyal and a hypocrite. He preaches to his players about the importance of accepting accountability but has a really hard time accepting accountability himself. That's why he and Deron clashed, they're one in the same.


----------



## Cam1

:haha


----------



## scooby

Damn, Mavs just can't get a win lately.


----------



## The Professor

Celtics can't either. 3 losses in a row by 18+ points. wtf. None of these guys have Celtic pride anymore. It's sad to see. Jeff Green, for example, has NO HEART!


----------



## Cam1

The Professor said:


> Celtics can't either. 3 losses in a row by 18+ points. wtf. None of these guys have Celtic pride anymore. It's sad to see. Jeff Green, for example, has NO HEART!


Agreed. Can barely stand to watch the games anymore.


----------



## fm5827

http://espn.go.com/nba/conversations/_/id/8794213/royce-white-rejects-houston-rockets-assignment-d-league

Wow, I was a fan of Royce because of the fact I know to a degree what he is going through but this is just getting ridiculous. He thinks he is trying to help raise awareness for people with anxiety disorders when in fact hes just making it worse.

Also pretty happy with how my Pistons have been going lately, if only we could have pulled out that game against Atlanta would have won five straight.


----------



## Cam1

Dang, the Celtics really suck. 30th defensively now? Keep losing big. Luckily the Lakers are letting them slip under the radar.


----------



## A name

fm5827 said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/conversations/_/id/8794213/royce-white-rejects-houston-rockets-assignment-d-league
> 
> Wow, I was a fan of Royce because of the fact I know to a degree what he is going through but this is just getting ridiculous. He thinks he is trying to help raise awareness for people with anxiety disorders when in fact hes just making it worse.
> 
> Also pretty happy with how my Pistons have been going lately, if only we could have pulled out that game against Atlanta would have won five straight.


I was a fan of him also but he is just embarrassing himself and others with anxiety now. He has the potential to be a poor mans Lebron AKA Iguodala. But I doubt he will unless he changes. I felt bad for him to begin with but like you said it's ridiculous at this point.


----------



## MindOverMood

Raps have won 8 of their last 10 games... I think they'll beat the Kings tonight and then get blown out by OKC on Sunday

EDIT: Jinx^


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Great show tonight. CP3 vs Kobe. You can tell Pau's inevitably going to be traded before the deadline. D'Antoni doesn't know how to utilize his talent properly.


----------



## scooby

So, how bout that Mav's overtime losing streak going on?


----------



## Cam1

Gave up on the BCS game.

This Celtics vs. Knicks game is easily the best basketball game I've seen this year. Celtics seem to play well when Rondo is serving his suspensions... which have become quite common.

Edit: Carmelo Anthony went to the Celtics locker room after and tried to fight Garnett LOL.


----------



## Zeppelin

I heard two NBA rumors today. The first one is that the Hornets are going to rename themselves the Pelicans, the second that the Kings our going to move to Seattle!  I hope the second is true, I want the Sonics to come back here.

Don't know how I feel about the Pelicans though.


----------



## Buerhle

Pacers. Yep. Shut em down


----------



## Buerhle

Zeppelin said:


> I heard two NBA rumors today. The first one is that the Hornets are going to rename themselves the Pelicans, the second that the Kings our going to move to Seattle!  I hope the second is true, I want the Sonics to come back here.
> 
> Don't know how I feel about the Pelicans though.


Bring bak the sonics.

Ive been to two sonics games.

Saw Barkley and the suns. Play in Seattle.


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

Popped in to say I do not like Carmello Anthony.....Denver is underrated and Gorge Karl is a genius making something from nothing .......and I miss the NBA of the early 90's

Oh and watch this........Reggie Miller was the sh*t...New york vs The pacers


----------



## Buerhle

ROYALwithCHEESE said:


> Popped in to say I do not like Carmello Anthony.....Denver is underrated and Gorge Karl is a genius making something from nothing .......and I miss the NBA of the early 90's
> 
> Oh and watch this........Reggie Miller was the sh*t...New york vs The pacers


Yes. 
:clap. :clap. :clap


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

I hated the guy when I was a 12 year old bulls fan.
Now I'm older I appreciate Reggie Miller and sad I missed so much of his career.

-Nobody moved off the ball like he did, he never stopped running off screens/picks or pushing away for some space. 

-clutch...after MJ I am giving this guy the ball

-he backed up his trash talking, next to Gary Payton and Charles Barkley the guy had a sense of humour


----------



## Buerhle

Ya, I miss Reggie.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

That spin move.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

He's such an offensive beast.


----------



## Buerhle

ManOfFewWords said:


> He's such an offensive beast.


Man, how many dif jerseys do they have? 
I think I saw maybe 5 dif versions there.

I remember when they used to be good way back sev yrs b4 lebron.


----------



## Buerhle

I don't really like this jersey


----------



## Buerhle




----------



## ManOfFewWords

I can't wait to watch my two favorite players go head to head tonight.


----------



## A name

ROYALwithCHEESE said:


> Popped in to say I do not like Carmello Anthony.....Denver is underrated and Gorge Karl is a genius making something from nothing .......and I miss the NBA of the early 90's
> 
> Oh and watch this........Reggie Miller was the sh*t...New york vs The pacers


I think it said a lot about Melo that Denver is still a playoff team even after trading him away. Hell, at times the Nuggets were even better than the Knicks. Melo is one of those guys that could be great but I think he doesn't care. Though I will admit he has changed a little this year.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Buerhle said:


>


Those old cavs jerseys were hideous. The look on Steve Kerr's face says it all.


----------



## foe

Lmatic3030 said:


> Those old cavs jerseys were hideous. The look on Steve Kerr's face says it all.


That's Mark Price, bro. But hey, short 3-point shooting white guys all look the same in the NBA. :b


----------



## Lmatic3030

Aww man I thought that was Kerr. They both wore #25.

I would like to apologize to the great Mark Price. You were more than just a spot up shooter. You were great at splitting the pick n roll and you were a 4 time all star. You were also one of the best players in NBA Live 95 history.

Brad Daugherty still says those jerseys are terrible.


----------



## Zeppelin

I can't wait for next years NBA season because the Supersonics are coming back!


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

A name said:


> I think it said a lot about Melo that Denver is still a playoff team even after trading him away. Hell, at times the Nuggets were even better than the Knicks. Melo is one of those guys that could be great but I think he doesn't care. Though I will admit he has changed a little this year.


I lost allot of respect for mello when he chose to argue with an umpire rather than , being the only player back in D , defend a fastbreak.
Which is a shame because I dig the knicks.

I really wish Baron Davis and Rasheed wallace would have contributed more.


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

Zeppelin said:


> I can't wait for next years NBA season because the Supersonics are coming back!


Wait what? ****ing Sweet....The supoersonics were my favourite club and I really hope they wear their throwback jersy's

Did you ever watch this?






Payton and Kemp were lob city 18 years before the clippers...trying to track down a seattle fan who makes these jersey's and sells them on ebay.


----------



## foe

Lakers lost in Toronto today. I think they're officially done for the season.

Kobe 10-for-32 shooting, and 6 turnovers.
Gasol 10-for-15 shooting.
Clark 6-for-10, plus 14 rebounds.

"Gasol is the problem. Let's trade his soft European a## away" - Kobe fans disguised as Laker fans.


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

foe said:


> Lakers lost in Toronto today. I think they're officially done for the season.
> 
> Kobe 10-for-32 shooting, and 6 turnovers.
> Gasol 10-for-15 shooting.
> Clark 6-for-10, plus 14 rebounds.
> 
> "Gasol is the problem. Let's trade his soft European a## away" - Kobe fans disguised as Laker fans.


Nothing like a good witch hunt.
It's not Gasol and neither is it Kobe, it's the team.


----------



## Buerhle

Sonics.


----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

They will be putting up chicken wire like that scene from the Blues brothers


----------



## T-Bone

New Orleans Pelicans! :rofl Oh man i thought they'd never go through with it. I feel bad for you guys down there. First Katrina, now this.


----------



## The Patriot

Amir Johnson and Terrence Ross were hot tonight but it was The Defibrillator DeMar DeRozan who saved us tonight :boogie That was a sick Buzzer beater, if this was to get in the playoffs I'd be going through the roof with excitement, Raptors played great offensive rebounding, kept the ball moving, Solid shooting, some inconsistencies, lost a huge lead a few times but always managed to come back.

Whoa Man that Orlando crowd is quite, I almost had a heart attack watching this game though, dang at the end I was like please go in please go in, We didn't get the win last night in Miami but we were able to hold on and get a win here, Raptors playing great.

I'm really happy for DeMar DeRozan, to see him get this after the last two missed attempts. Raptor Nation that was a sweet game tonight, Lets Go Raptors Damn Last game-winning buzzer-beater for #Raptors was TJ Ford at Los Angeles Clippers in December 2006. Yikes, I saw still remember that famous 2000 buzzer beating attempt by Vince Carter we were this-this- close to getting into the playoffs that year and he missed.


----------



## Zeppelin

NBA Team name changes for 2013-2014 season. 

Sacramento Kings- Seattle Supersonics ( most likely it will happen)
New Orleans Hornets- New Orleans Pelicans ( confirmed)
Charolette Bobcats- Charolette Hornets ( hopefully)

I hope the kings move to seattle and the bobcats rebrand themselves as the hornets. Never liked the bobcats name.


----------



## foe

Zeppelin said:


> NBA Team name changes for 2013-2014 season.
> 
> Sacramento Kings- Seattle Supersonics ( most likely it will happen)
> New Orleans Hornets- New Orleans Pelicans ( confirmed)
> Charolette Bobcats- Charolette Hornets ( hopefully)
> 
> I hope the kings move to seattle and the bobcats rebrand themselves as the hornets. Never liked the bobcats name.


I read somewhere that when Charlotte (Bobcats) was doing a fan vote for their nickname, "Flight" was one of the selections as an honor to the Wright brothers.

Charlotte Flight would have been a great name for a basketball team. Bobcats was supposedly named after their first owner, Robert "Bob" Johnson.

Anyway, as for the name changes, I wonder what's gonna happen to each franchise's history. Do the Thunder give back their history to the Sonics. Do the Pelicans become an official new franchise, and Bobcats get old Hornets history, or do the Pelicans keeop the Hornets history and the new Hornets keep the Bobcats history(not much in their history) ? :sus


----------



## Buerhle

Flight sounds original. That might b cool.

I think new Orleans should just be:

New Orleans.


That's it. That's my idea.
Sound cool to me. Def better than pelicans


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I've been promoting him all year. Is there any wonder why?


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Future HOFer/Top 3 player/Kobe Successor/MVP/GOAT


----------



## Cam1

Well damn, torn ACL for Rondo. This season's over.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

That sucks. I'm curious, did nba players pre-2000s have as many ACL injuries? Sounds like a stupid question, but it just seems like ACL tears are a dime a dozen these days.


----------



## Cam1

*gasp* - the refs called a foul on Lebron James. This official must not follow him on Twitter or wear replica Lebron jerseys to bed.

Impressed that the Celtics are leading the heat late in the 4th w/out their best player, though.


----------



## i just want luv

Le'Bron!! big time


----------



## Cam1

i just want luv said:


> Le'Bron!! big time


Yep, good job by Paul Pierce letting them get back in to the game, that should have been closed out with ease. Typical - brutal turn over. Celtics will lose this in OT for sure.


----------



## i just want luv

yeh' pierce always looks overwhelmed against Bron since 08.
but put some gold in front of him and he's a mvp candidate.


----------



## i just want luv

ray' what the **'** are you doing?


----------



## i just want luv

Wade what the ****' are you doing?! let us get to the next game....
stop picking up your dribble mannnnnn


----------



## i just want luv

Indeed' LeBron got bailed out there'. Sucks to be a Celtic fan' today.
Even if they win their not going to be in contention for at least 2 years.

Big P's to PP just as i' write this he misses a freethrow, but still came up clutch.

Battier screwed' wade over, stood in his only driving lane. C's top


----------



## Cam1

i just want luv said:


> Indeed' LeBron got bailed out there'. Sucks to be a Celtic fan' today.
> Even if they win their not going to be in contention for at least 2 years.
> 
> Big P's to PP just as i' write this he misses a freethrow, but still came up clutch.
> 
> Battier screwed' wade over, stood in his only driving lane. C's top


Nice to see them beat the Heat without their best player 

I agree, now would be a good time to move some Vets. They have some talented young guys (Sullinger, Bradley, Rondo, Green). Wouldn't be shocked if they make some moves and look towards the future.

Greens dunk over Bosh was pretty sick. He seems to have one of these dunks every game. Needs to be starting - constantly putting up close to 10-20 pts from the bench.






Though this one is my favorite of his


----------



## Buerhle

ManOfFewWords said:


> I've been promoting him all year. Is there any wonder why?


Sick


----------



## Lmatic3030

Replace Rondo with Kyrie!


----------



## foe

A lot of season-ending injuries in the East. Varejao, Lou Williams and now Rondo. Also, Rose and Granger hven't played a game this season yet.


----------



## i just want luv

At least Toronto may finally make the playoffs next year. 
'Excited to see the potential second coming of Air Canada.


----------



## MindOverMood

Calderon, noooooooooo.


----------



## Cam1

Rondo out for the season, and now Jared Sullinger is out for the season. Damn, I don't even see a reason to watch anymore - those are the two most exciting players on the team along with Avery Bradley. This season is definitely over for the Celtics.


----------



## Zeppelin

Hopefully the Kings start reworking their roster and get the number 1 pick in the draft this year. I want some good players on the Sonics next year.


----------



## The Patriot

Rudy Gay is the best acquisition The Raptors have ever gotten, 20 points, he brought a high level of energy last night, I wanted to go to that game but I'm sick with a contagious cough but what a game, It was amazing seeing how loud the fans got. I was so excited. 

We played an all around game, we were amazing on offense Raptors played a great fast break game, excellent transitioning, amazing team chemistry, finding open guys, making excellent shots outside the arc and inside. 

On Defense we were phenomenal, Amir Johnson got out there and snatched down rebounds, we closed the lane and contained Blake Griffin, forced them to shoot under 70%. 

Caron Butler is a sore loser, seriously, that was lame. The League fines coach Casey for speaking out and defending his player but Caron Butler is allowed to be an unsportsmanlike douche and gets nothing? are you serious? Coach Casey has alot more principles than those guys in their suits in the front office, really cheap tactic fining him because they are scared of a boycott. 

We should have won that game against The Hawks and yesterday Caron Butler cost the fans (I wasn't there so I was screwed out of it regardless) a free Pizza. GO RAPTORS GO. We are in Miami tomorrow, we need to carry the momentum from that amazing 97-73 win into Miami. We have matched and out played every opponent but The Raptors tend to fatigue or calls just don't go our way and cost us but last night we owned.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Rondo out for the season, and now Jared Sullinger is out for the season. Damn, I don't even see a reason to watch anymore - those are the two most exciting players on the team along with Avery Bradley. This season is definitely over for the Celtics.


 Hey don't despair, Green is still a great 20 point shooter, Sullivan is out and Rondo is out but keep watching you never know they might pick things up when you least expect it they are a resilient team, who battle every step of the way.

We face you guys on Wed at the ACC While I'd like to see my Raptors win that match as I would any other match I still think you guys will give us a challenge and put up a good game and I respect the Celtics and as a Patriots fan I follow the other Boston teams when I can and any other time I'd say Go get em Celtics.

I know I tend to quit watching too when the team is boring me, are playing below mediocre and just don't seem to be trying. My team is my team no matter what their record but when they lack any effort I start to put them aside.


----------



## MrQuiet76

being a Raptors fan too, this is the most excited I've been about the team in a long time!!!


----------



## The Patriot

MrQuiet76 said:


> being a Raptors fan too, this is the most excited I've been about the team in a long time!!!


 This line up gives us a lot to be excited about as Raptor fans. Coach Casey got the kind of plays he's been looking for, the defense was phenomenal, close the lane, containing Griffin, Griffin comes in hard tries to go for a monster jam but we shut em down.

Lame play by Caron Butler, Valan (I wish I could spell his last name) thing a majkee yeah was only trying to offer his hand and douchbag Butler decides boo hoo I'm a take your toy away wah. :roll should be fined for that but the NBA won't do anything to him.

Gets me so mad that we have to deal with the bias calls from the Refs, Refs who seem to have this agenda against us. 25,000 was excessive for being honest. Coach Casey didn't deserve that. GO RAPTORS. We are in Miami tomorrow. We are going to light it up. Raptors need to hold them under and push for a big lead.

:clap:clap


----------



## brown77

As a Knicks fan I'm a little worried about the raps next year in the division. With the right moves they can be a force and take a fading Celtics franchise spot.


----------



## ysabelmilby

Miami is already the powerhouse of the east conference even before the injuries occurred for the other teams last year. D-Rose and the Bulls could compete for them last year but Rose got injured. Last year, Jeff Green had an heart surgery so he didn't play for the Boston Celtics and Avery Bradley got injured in the playoffs. With Green and Bradley now ready to play for the boston (and Green really look healthy), Rondo got injured and now it's hard for them just to be properly seeded. One minus problem for the Miami Heat. Rose is now coming back but you can't really expect him to carry the Bulls again for another trip to the eastern conference finals. I think that he will be on the team but will not force himself. I think that the bulls is already aiming for the next season where Rose should be healthy. I think that the Knicks are the only one as of now that can scare the Miami Heat as long as they are healthy when their series started. Their line-up got deeper, Melo matured and Felton is in good condition.


----------



## brown77

Something about the heat remind me of the spurs every other year winning it all and falling short the next year. I like Bradley but I think he is better in a Tony Allen role when he played for Boston. As for the bulls, my team just can't beat them and this is without rose.


----------



## Cam1

Two biggest disappointments in the NBA playing tonight.


----------



## Cam1

Nice to see the Celtics beat the crap out of the Lakers, even without Rondo and Sullinger... impressive. 6-0 since Rondo tore his ACL.

Always nice to beat the Lakers.


----------



## brown77

Trade Rondo for westbrook in the off season. Rondo fits better with KS and Boston could use westbrook's scoring


----------



## brown77

KD


----------



## Cam1

brown77 said:


> Trade Rondo for westbrook in the off season. Rondo fits better with KS and Boston could use westbrook's scoring


Why would OKC want to trade their superstar PG for Rondo who's coming of a serious knee injury? Westbrook is younger, and the better overall player.


----------



## brown77

Because he takes more shots than Durant and disrupts the offense. He is a better talent than Rondo not a better pg. What makes him better to you? His ability to run a team is limited,plays out of position he never played the 1 his entire life before the NBA and his low percentage high turnover stats are overrated. He is really a 15-17ppg scorer based on his bad fg%


----------



## brown77

In all honesty he is one of the worst play making point guards I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## brown77

They should of kept harden and traded for a real PG.


----------



## MindOverMood

Raptors vs Pacers, what a game!


----------



## The Patriot

MindOverMood said:


> Raptors vs Pacers, what a game!


Amir Johnson and Rudy Gay coming up huge for The Raptors, by the fourth the defense started picking it up again Amir had 14 points 14 rebounds, I'm not impressed with Anderson he's been struggling with turn overs, they are driving the ball, getting up shots, effective transitioning, rebounding, this offense is incredible. GO RAPTORS you can say that again what a game.I think we are already playing like a competitive team, we are taking our game to a new level


----------



## MrQuiet76

The Patriot said:


> Amir Johnson and Rudy Gay coming up huge for The Raptors, by the fourth the defense started picking it up again Amir had 14 points 14 rebounds, I'm not impressed with Anderson he's been struggling with turn overs, they are driving the ball, getting up shots, effective transitioning, rebounding, this offense is incredible. GO RAPTORS you can say that again what a game.I think we are already playing like a competitive team, we are taking our game to a new level


I've watched almost every single Raptors game live this season and of course I miss last night's thriller!! Go figure! At least we got the W after trailing for almost the entire game and trailing by 4 with 10 seconds left. Normally, we tend to fall apart in the 4th so it's nice to see the Raps step it up in the clutch for once... How about Rudy Gay?!?!? This guy is awesome!! As much as I miss Jose, I'm extremely glad we made that trade... and I totally agree with you about Anderson. He needs to be on the bench a lot more and Casey needs to give Ross some more run. Ross is gonna be one of our key pieces in the future, while Anderson certainly will not be.


----------



## ysabelmilby

brown77 said:


> As a Knicks fan I'm a little worried about the raps next year in the division. With the right moves they can be a force and take a fading Celtics franchise spot.


You're not paying attention to the 76ers? Holiday, Turner and the two Young (Nick and Thaddeus) will be much more improved and mature next season and please don't forget Andrew Bynum because if he's healthy, it will be a different story since he can be an intimidating force down low.


----------



## Cam1

7 in a row without Rondo and Sullinger.... Didn't see this coming.


----------



## brown77

Bynum is such an uncertainty I didn't include them and young is on a one year deal. It's not enough stability with a chance of a heavily damaged Bynum and young as free agents.


----------



## brown77

But hey my team is old and seems to have lost the concept of defense.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Rudy Gay with another game winner!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindOverMood

^My heart was racing during the last two minutes. We're just lucky Iguodala, Gallinari and Chandler were out this game


----------



## MrQuiet76

MindOverMood said:


> ^My heart was racing during the last two minutes. We're just lucky Iguodala, Gallinari and Chandler were out this game


Same here, I could barely handle the last few minutes... what a game!! Yeah, we really were lucky they were all out or that game would have been even tougher, although Lawson was still really tough to deal with anyway. The thing I'm most impressed with is the fact that the Raps were able to win even though Rudy missed so much of the game due to foul trouble. Bring on the Knicks tomorrow!!


----------



## The Patriot

Stupid Bell Media blocking Raptors games on SportsNet, every time they cancel a game they put on this stupid Edmonton Oiler Documentary Seriously What the heck. Well at least I'm getting to watch some Hockey. Tonight we face the Knicks and TSN has on Hockey, I swear SportsnetOne better have on the game so annoying.


----------



## da kewliest

"Because he takes more shots than Durant and disrupts the offense. He is a better talent than Rondo not a better pg."

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS, rondo is the best pure point guard in the league. Im from Chicago and i say this 

westbrook cost okc the title plain and simple


----------



## The Patriot

I can't believe we beat the Knicks wow :clap:clap Our most amazing win of the season so far, we have risen above mediocre beginnings more to come keep it up Raptors way to go GO RAPTORS GO RAPTORS.


----------



## MrQuiet76

^^ it was one of the ugliest games I've seen in a long time but we did it!!! :boogie The Gay v. Anthony matchup was pretty bad, as neither of them could throw a stone in the ocean, but how about Alan Anderson and John Lucas stepping up for the Raps to get the job done in the 4th! What a good feeling going into the All-Star break


----------



## MindOverMood

Rudy and Carmelo went 9-45 combined tonight. Ouch


----------



## Zeppelin

I keep hoping the Kings lose, so the Sonics can maybe get the first draft pick, and have an easier time of rebuilding.


----------



## BarryLyndon

Welp, Thunder lost to Heat six straight games in a row. Contrary to popular belief, Westbrook is not a true, effective point guard. And the dynamics of the team reveal this truth. There is no ball movement. No picks. No easy shots for Durant. It's just run and gun with reckless abandon. Youthful athleticism can only take you so far. The Heat has their number. And until a drastic change is implemented they will continue to do so. Sigh.....


----------



## The Professor

bradley
lee
pierce
KG
HOWARD!?


----------



## i just want luv

Place your picks to win

3 point contest: Ryno Anderson

Dunk contest: Gerald Green

edit: **** this east west stuff Ryno's eliminated for being the second highest in the 1st round?..
what happened to 3 rounds? sum bull'****.


----------



## 9mm

Dunk contest- Eric Gordon, hes only 6'1 so practically any highly athletic dunk he does is going to look absolutely filthy.

3 point contest- Kyrie, he can shoot a high percentage with some of the best defenders draped all over him, i imagine he’s going to kill it from deep.


----------



## i just want luv

^^ Out of Bonner and Kyrie I'd say Kyrie. Predicting a Bonner choke

edit: Not a choke but...meh


----------



## i just want luv

This was a bad performance', along with messed up mic's.
Dull crowd to.


----------



## 9mm

yup


----------



## i just want luv

This ***** Green just blew his chance on a weak dunk????????

NOOOOOOO YOU SON OF A BIIIIIIIIIII*************** the dunk contest's best
dunkers eliminate themselves.


----------



## 9mm

Eric Bledsoe's reverse was pretty


----------



## i just want luv

yeh it was sick, sucks the he got eliminated.
Jerm evans def shouldnt be in the finals, his dunks are weak.


----------



## 9mm

Jeremy Evans dunk just now was really creative


----------



## i just want luv

It was a decent finals.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

dunk contest was so snooze


----------



## MindOverMood

I wish Vince was in the crowd when Terrence had his #15 Toronto jersey on. He could of been there, but they didn't show him.


----------



## The Patriot

Didn't get to see the All Star skills competition due to it being blocked here by Bell, TSN had on Curling instead but heard about it. So friggin excited for Terrence Ross my favorite player on our team, guys been a phenomenal Rookie, he's been overshadowed by Rudy Gay's success but he's always been a well rounded Rookie and to hear about how he represented Canada, my city and all of Raptors Nation is amazing. GO RAPTORS GO. Way to go Terrence Ross NBA Slam Dunk Champ :clap:clap


----------



## i just want luv

I'll just do a recap for the hell of' it.

To start off the crowd is dead from the get go and empty seats are everywhere, to go along
with this you have attempted humor by Nick Cannon which fell short and wrestling feud
theatrics between Paul and Wade that felt out of place in some moments.

*Team Shaq vs Chuck* needs to go back to Rookie vs Sophmore. Snooze of a game with
Farieds inflated stats and no defense what so ever played. Even with no defense being played
there were very very few highlights besides a between the legs dunk, some rookie for the
Wolves and Kyrie vs Bknight.

You get a sample of uncontested dunks at the end where
the Manimal shows he may not be fitting for the dunk contest, and even gets a low sorta
boo from the barely audible crowd for one of his dunks here. Its missing that competitive
nature of rookies being underdogs trying to overcome the hump, so it means a whole lot less
now. 3/10.... (5/10 last few minutes)

*Shooting challenge* was probably the most exciting event of the night, its always fun to watch. Not much else to say except its always entertainment. 7.4/10

*Skills challenge* one of the many victims of the east vs west format. Though the new format
destroyed this event the least, it wasn't much of a competition to begin with. It was just there
no big names to carry its weight and the left over weight wasn't carried either. 3/10

*3 point contest* Could of been a epic showdown but it falls victim to the new format.
because of this format you only get 2 rounds. Best from the 3 east contestants moves on
and best from the 3 west contestants move on. So while Ryan Anderson had the second
highest score in the first round of all the contestants, he was still eliminated within 30 seconds
of competition after his conference teamate scored 1 point more.

the event went by blindingly fast, it had its spark it was just way to short. 6/10

*Dunk contest* the biggest victim of the format of them all. What more do I have to say
other then it was the difference between having a James White, Gerald Green, Ross finals
and having a Terrance Ross, Evans finals. The timer still needs to go, fan voting needs to go,
dunks were solid but pretty much ruined by needing 7 attempts to do each one.

An okay contest compared to 2012 but you wish these generation of dunkers threw it down
harder instead of the soft finishes. You do get a couple of throw downs but how sparingly you
get them leaves you questioning why its not there throughout. 4.7/10

*All star game* the first half was better then the second, couple of highlights nothing
jaw dropping. It was more of a preseason game where not much of anything really merits.
As in defense was played to the point of "hating" on open dunks/lobs and fouling them when
they got beat. Some players just don't have a showbone in their body to be voted on these
teams *Liou Deng* when they get the ball you don't anticipate anything exciting to happen.

Kind of doozed out because nothing was happening for a stretch in the 2nd half, but then
towards the end Kobe tries to get in LeBrons skin, spark a rivalry I guess. Cool if your a fan
of one of these players, pretty nonchalant, few sparks. 6.8/10

*Crowd* i've heard summer league games more intense and cheerful. 3/10
*Presentation* not as annoying as the last few years. Gold gold gold between the tnt
crew with the mail man fitting in like a joint. Many laughs from them. By pass the Nick Cannon
and some on court mic problems. it was fun. 8.8/10

*Performances* wasn't feeling it. There's no way to get hyped about basketball with
these songs. Some mic problems and some iffy performances. 4/10

*Overall* 6.4/10


----------



## fonz

Agree,from what I saw of it,not exactly the best all star weekend ever


----------



## Dmack

fonz said:


> Agree,from what I saw of it,not exactly the best all star weekend ever


all the events sucked imo


----------



## Cam1

Dmack said:


> all the events sucked imo


I think All-Star games/weekends suck for every sport. Haven't watched one in years.


----------



## Cam1

2 days til the trade deadline, wonder if the Celtics trade Pierce and/or KG...

They have Rondo, Sullinger, Bradley, and Green to build around, and Green could put up 20 points a night if he started. Will be interesting to see what they do.


----------



## MindOverMood

Wale, you mad bro?


----------



## The Patriot

What a come back by the Raptors, almost almost had them, What the heck Casey, taking out Anderson when he had the hot hand, man we were - this- close to winning sheesh, Awesome come back, great effort in that second half, wow the first was horrific but we brought our game up and fought back hard downed 88-82 so proud of our guys way to go RAPTORS. GO RAPTORS GO :boogie:boogie


----------



## foe

Looks like the Warriors are trying to give the Lakers their playoff spot the way they've been playing lately. Dropped 6 in a roll. Utah and Houston are good enough for the 6th, 7th or 8th seeds. I think it's the Warriors that is most vulnerable. 

Still a chance to get that 8th seed, LA.


----------



## Lmatic3030

foe said:


> Looks like the Warriors are trying to give the Lakers their playoff spot the way they've been playing lately. Dropped 6 in a roll. Utah and Houston are good enough for the 6th, 7th or 8th seeds. I think it's the Warriors that is most vulnerable.
> 
> Still a chance to get that 8th seed, LA.


I think the Warriors will hang in there. I don't see LA making the playoffs at all.


----------



## Winds

Another Bobcats loss, nothing new to report. Just waiting patiently for the season to be over and the draft lottery to happen. Seems like just yesterday the Hornets were playing in the Hive and Charlotte was at least a contender to get out of the first round of the playoffs :no


----------



## Zeppelin

Why did the Kings trade Thomas Robinson? I though that since the new owners are moving them to Seattle that they weren't going to trade lol?

Whatever, I don't care as long as they move to Seattle, because the team is going to be completely rebuilt anyways.

Go Sonics.


----------



## eyeguess

Yeah, I think Sacramento could have got more value out of their 5th pick. Apparently Patrick Patterson is good friends with Cousins and it saves them some money. So I guess I could see some value in that from their point of view, although I still think they could have got more in return.

Anyway, it's been a quiet trade deadline so far, hopefully things pick up later today. Deadline is at 3:00 PM EST, BTW.


----------



## eyeguess

Whoa, there's another Charlotte Bobcats' fan here? Yeah, we're tough to watch.

And it doesn't help that we're right in the middle of an absolutely brutal rebuild and the upcoming draft is one of the worst drafts since 2000. Anyway... did you catch MKG's dunk last night?


----------



## ysabelmilby

eyeguess said:


> Yeah, I think Sacramento could have got more value out of their 5th pick. Apparently Patrick Patterson is good friends with Cousins and it saves them some money. So I guess I could see some value in that from their point of view, although I still think they could have got more in return.
> 
> Anyway, it's been a quiet trade deadline so far, hopefully things pick up later today. Deadline is at 3:00 PM EST, BTW.


I think it's a win2x situation for both team. Thomas might not prove why he's the 5th overall but you can't blame him since Kings big men have a lot of competition. In Houston, he can be an immediate PF starter.


----------



## Winds

eyeguess said:


> Whoa, there's another Charlotte Bobcats' fan here? Yeah, we're tough to watch.
> 
> And it doesn't help that we're right in the middle of an absolutely brutal rebuild and the upcoming draft is one of the worst drafts since 2000. Anyway... did you catch MKG's dunk last night?


You're right it's going to take awhile to rebuild. We do have a couple of pieces in Kemba and Sessions, and a solid wing player in MKG, but the inside and post game is probably among the weakest in the league. And it got a little worse today with the trade for McRoberts, but it seems to be a cap move so meh.

The dunk last night was awesome. Easily replaced Harrison Barnes one earlier in the year as my favorite so far this season.


----------



## WhoDey85

Zeppelin said:


> Why did the Kings trade Thomas Robinson? I though that since the new owners are moving them to Seattle that they weren't going to trade lol?
> 
> Whatever, I don't care as long as they move to Seattle, because the team is going to be completely rebuilt anyways.
> 
> Go Sonics.


Probably an attempt to sabotage the future Sonics!


----------



## Cam1

WhoDey85 said:


> Probably an attempt to sabotage the future Sonics!


The Kings ownership is as bad as it gets, not shocked.


----------



## Cam1

Celtics get Crawford for an expiring Barbosa contract and Collins, I like it. Crawford is still young, hopefully he can find his game in Boston. Glad they didn't trade Pierce/KG.


----------



## WhoDey85

Cam1 said:


> The Kings ownership is as bad as it gets, not shocked.


Yeah they are probably trying to package up Cousins and Evans in a deal for Bynum and his busted up knees.


----------



## Cam1

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah they are probably trying to package up Cousins and Evans in a deal for Bynum and his busted up knees.


Haha. I was hoping they'd let the Celtics rob Cousins from the Kings but no luck 

I'm not sure if they sold the franchise or are just relocating. Super Sonic fans better hope they sold lol...


----------



## foe

LOL, the biggest name that got traded was J.J. Redick (to Milwaukee). He's having a career-season, wonder if the Bucks will invest in him after the season.


----------



## Zeppelin

Cam1 said:


> The Kings ownership is as bad as it gets, not shocked.


The Maloofs suck obviously. But the new owners are all from seattle, Chris Hansen, a hedge fund manager, Steve Ballmer, CEO of Microsoft, and the Nordstrom family. They are going to be the richest owners in the NBA so hopefully they can buy up some new talent when then become the Sonics.


----------



## The Patriot

The Raptors are in New York again to take on The Knicks, we picked up that guy from Phoenix I don't follow Phoenix so don't know him. Oh well I'll learn but we have to move ahead from the Grizzlies game. I was really hoping the Lakers would trade Dwight Howard like I wished the Raptors would trade Bargnani. Lakers need someone much better than him and Steve Nash, still do not get that combo. 

I can't help but laugh at the look of Steve Nash and Dwight Howard in Lakers uniforms they look really odd, The Celtics added some strength at the trade, instead of subtracting. Brian Colangelo doesn't want to make any big changes right now but I can see Rudy Gay staying for a long time. Hopefully nobody decides to buy him from us.


----------



## Cam1

Jeff Green is too sick, 31 pts of the bench, what must he do to earn a starting spot? I'd move KG to center and put him at PF. New guys looked really good, Jordan Crawford has some skill.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

Back to back awesome games by Kobe


----------



## marcv2013

Lakers all day baby girl!


----------



## ysabelmilby

Cam1 said:


> Jeff Green is too sick, 31 pts of the bench, what must he do to earn a starting spot? I'd move KG to center and put him at PF. New guys looked really good, Jordan Crawford has some skill.


I like Boston but I can't see them beating the Heat in a series right now. They're still a play-off team but I don't see them to be a title contender right now, maybe in 2015 or 2016 when Green and Crawford improve much more to a allstar level. If that happen, Rondo is still the center of the team but Crawford will be the one to take the big shot in crunch time, much like Deron Williams and Joe Johnson of the Brooklyn Nets doing right now. But will not happen unless they improve, yet I still believe in Boston Celtics.


----------



## Cam1

ysabelmilby said:


> I like Boston but I can't see them beating the Heat in a series right now. They're still a play-off team but I don't see them to be a title contender right now, maybe in 2015 or 2016 when Green and Crawford improve much more to a allstar level. If that happen, Rondo is still the center of the team but Crawford will be the one to take the big shot in crunch time, much like Deron Williams and Joe Johnson of the Brooklyn Nets doing right now. But will not happen unless they improve, yet I still believe in Boston Celtics.


No, I don't see them going too far in the playoffs but I said the same thing last year and they made it to game 7 against the Heat. However Rondo really carried the team last year during the playoffs.

I agree with you, their future is bright. Jared Sullinger was looking like the top 5-10 pick he could have been if it were not for his pre-draft injury, and Avery Bradley, Rondo, and Green are all still very young and have a lot of potential.

You think Crawford can reach an All-star level? I don't know too much about the guy, he seems to be very skilled and is a good shooter. I don't think he'll ever get the opportunity to start in Boston though. He could become a good trade chip.


----------



## WhoDey85

Cam1 said:


> You think Crawford can reach an All-star level? I don't know too much about the guy, he seems to be very skilled and is a good shooter. I don't think he'll ever get the opportunity to start in Boston though. He could become a good trade chip.


Crawford was a baller back at Xavier. I watched a lot of his games.


----------



## 9mm

Why the hell would you trade a healthy Crawford for a Barbosa with a torn ACL?


----------



## Cam1

9mm said:


> Why the hell would you trade a healthy Crawford for a Barbosa with a torn ACL?


Yeah, strange move. I think it was an attempt to clear salary... as a Celtics fan I'll take it haha.

I don't think I'd even trade a him for a healthy Barbosa.


----------



## Jay-Son

Raptors are such suckers for picking up Rudy gay, the man has horrendous shot selection so far.


----------



## marcv2013

Jay-Son said:


> Raptors are such suckers for picking up Rudy gay, the man has horrendous shot selection so far.


I would've took a trade gay for gasol.


----------



## foe

This is the best Harlem Shake video, and the only that's any good.

Keep an eye out for "LelBron" near the end. 





P.S. Wade is in the Kanye West Bear mascot. Battier is the horse head robot.
Ray Allen is the half-mask Phantom of the Opera sh!t. Rashard Lewis is the full-masked one. The guy in the wagon is Joel Anthony, and the guy who's wheeling him is Mike Miller. James Jones is the clown. Cole has the flattop haircut.

Bosh, Chalmers and Birdman are obvious if you follow the NBA.


----------



## foe

foe said:


> Looks like the Warriors are trying to give the Lakers their playoff spot the way they've been playing lately. Dropped 6 in a roll. Utah and Houston are good enough for the 6th, 7th or 8th seeds. I think it's the Warriors that is most vulnerable.
> 
> Still a chance to get that 8th seed, LA.





Lmatic3030 said:


> I think the Warriors will hang in there. I don't see LA making the playoffs at all.


Half game behind the 8th seed now. And with the Warriors, Jazz and Rockets all struggling lately, the 6th seed is not too far away either.

The wild, wild West Conference can be unpredictable sometimes(i.e. 2007, 2011), so we could see a possible 8th, 7th seeds upsetting the #1 or #2 seeds.


----------



## Zeppelin

foe said:


> This is the best Harlem Shake video, and the only that's any good.
> 
> Keep an eye out for "LelBron" near the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Wade is in the Kanye West Bear mascot. Battier is the horse head robot.
> Ray Allen is the half-mask Phantom of the Opera sh!t. Rashard Lewis is the full-masked one. The guy in the wagon is Joel Anthony, and the guy who's wheeling him is Mike Miller. James Jones is the clown. Cole has the flattop haircut.
> 
> Bosh, Chalmers and Birdman are obvious if you follow the NBA.


I love that video. The Heat are my current favorite NBA team, but next year my favorite is going to be the Supersonics ( Miami would be #2). I have always liked the Heat.

Lebron James was awsome in that video. He's my favorite NBA player and he seems like a cool guy.


----------



## marcv2013

Lol @ kevin Love


----------



## ysabelmilby

Cam1 said:


> No, I don't see them going too far in the playoffs but I said the same thing last year and they made it to game 7 against the Heat. However Rondo really carried the team last year during the playoffs.
> 
> I agree with you, their future is bright. Jared Sullinger was looking like the top 5-10 pick he could have been if it were not for his pre-draft injury, and Avery Bradley, Rondo, and Green are all still very young and have a lot of potential.
> 
> You think Crawford can reach an All-star level? I don't know too much about the guy, he seems to be very skilled and is a good shooter. I don't think he'll ever get the opportunity to start in Boston though. He could become a good trade chip.


You can be at an allstar level even though you're not at the starting line-up and didn't play the allstar game. Having a quality 6th man at an allstar level like terry, crawford, ginobli, etc. can be a big factor.


----------



## ManOfFewWords




----------



## ManOfFewWords

Kobe since the all star break: 34/6/7 on 54% shooting


----------



## phillyy

I'm a Knicks fan and I love how we really turned things around this season but I have nightmares about getting steam rolled by the Heat in the playoffs... or even worse losing a close series to the pacers. oh god. :x


----------



## Flip Side

Kobe was ridiculous last game against Toronto.


----------



## MindOverMood

Seen it happen live and knew it would be up on youtube shortly after:lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords

:lol


----------



## MrQuiet76

LOL I saw that live and was surprised at how well the mop guy was able to take that in stride!


----------



## Buerhle




----------



## Cam1

Jeff Green is sick, 41 pts so far. No Rondo, no Garnett, no Sullinger... Hope they hang on here and end the Heats win streak.


----------



## Mousey9

Just say the boxscore, that's crazy, he's at 43 now. I hope they do end the streak so I don't have to hear about it anymore.


----------



## Cam1

Damn, oh well. The fact that they list by two without three starters is still a win in itself.


----------



## scooby

So close to losing the beards Dallas. =(


----------



## MindOverMood

Brothers in Arms


----------



## The Patriot

Sad to see The Raptors season suddenly crumble just as they were on the road to a highly potential playoff berth, finally they were going to put the past behind them. They did a great job this year in aquiring some much needed pieces, getting Rudy Gay, Valancianus, Fields, their worst mistake was in letting Calderon go he was the heart of this team but Dwayne Casey is a smart coach and Brian Colangelo while not anything of great manager is recognizing this year where things aren't working. 

The Raptors have sunk themselves against teams like the Knicks who have that star quality. They need to salvage this season to the end, they will head home with a better record then at any other team. Its a frustrating and slow slow journey but I'm very proud of the way they've risen above mediocrity and made themselves known in the league. 


GO RAPTORS GO. 

How The Black Mamba stacks up to the Elite scorers in NBA History 

Mamba needed 23,063 FGA 
Jordan needed 22,337 FGA 

Difference: Kobra needed 727 more FGA 

Mamba needed 23,063 FGA 
Malone needed 22,043 FGA 

Difference: Kobra needed 1020 more FGA 

Mamba needed 23,063 FGA 
Kareem needed 22,109 FGA 

Difference: Kobra needed 954 more FGA 

Mamba needed 23,063 FGA 
Wilt needed 22,149 FGA 

Difference: Kobra needed 914 more FGA


----------



## ManOfFewWords

I cried when I watched this. Such great memories.


----------



## MindOverMood

^I only watched the 2 minute highlight and I got choked up when it showed Shaq as his jersey was being uncovered.


----------



## Swamp Preist

Go Spurs Go! 

It'll probably come down to Miami vs OKC/Spurs in the NBA finals, and I hope OKC or the Spurs win. These teams strike me as more old school franchises; drafting and developing their players and building championships teams 'organically', rather than just buying championships like the Heat did in 2012, the Celtics in 2008, and how the Knicks and Lakers are trying to do this year.


----------



## brown77

I start by saying the Knicks have let me down since I was a child. This 20 year torture chamber has led me to not believe what I am seeing. I'm not falling for a no D playing 3pt jacking lack of a inside presence mirage I'm being sold.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

God. Dammit.


----------



## i just want luv

Kobe's out for the year... Probable torn achilles. Tough man another 90s star going down,
when he gets back he might be 36. But since its Kobe it may be late, late, late, like around this time next season. If its fully torn.

Mike antoni deserves a lot of the blame for this.


----------



## brown77

Definitely on Mike Dantoni. Glad he is gone.


----------



## scooby

T-Mac joins the Spurs.

http://www.insidehoops.com/blog/?p=13062#ixzz2Qf4YyLCT


----------



## Mousey9

Stephen curry is about to break Ray Allens record of most three pointers made in a season of 269. He is currently sitting on 268 with one game left. I didn't think he was gonna make it but he has turn it on this month, connecting 4.6 3s a game and 16 in the last two games. Him shooting .455 from 3 this season is absolutely nuts considering how much he attempts a game.


I was hoping T Mac would join the Lakers and fill Kobes role.


----------



## MindOverMood

scooby said:


> T-Mac joins the Spurs.
> 
> http://www.insidehoops.com/blog/?p=13062#ixzz2Qf4YyLCT


Glad to see him back in the NBA. Just wish he would of stayed with the Raptors:b


----------



## prisonofmind

*lets go heat*


----------



## foe

Stepen Curry just broke the single season record for most 3-points made. Previously held by Ray Allen.

Allen made 269 out of 653 attempts (.412)
Curry has made 270 out of 595 attempts (~ .454) with two and a half quarters left to play.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Great win for the Lakers, Gasol and Howard were both amazing.


----------



## SilentLyric

scooby said:


> T-Mac joins the Spurs.
> 
> http://www.insidehoops.com/blog/?p=13062#ixzz2Qf4YyLCT


I thought the whole reason T-Mac went to China was because he had more fans over there, and was losing interest in the US. I even read something crazy that he got the most votes for the all star game as a foreign player. I never expected T-Mac to come back. The Spurs must have given him a really good offer.


----------



## Mousey9

NBA lottery is today. 
Here's to hoping that the Raptors get a top 3 pick or they won't have a pick at all this year.


----------



## Flip Side

Cleveland got the #1 pick haha. Honestly I don't like their recent draft picks (Thompson, Dion Waiters) because they could've gotten wayyy better talent for those picks. They could've gotten Harrison Barnes instead of Dion Waiters and I'm not so high on Tristan Thompson. 

They do seem to get star players with their #1 picks (LeBron, Kyrie) so hopefully they make the right choice between Nerlens Noel & Ben McLemore.


----------



## Cam1

I don't get it. The deal to send Doc Rivers and Garnett to the Clippers for Deandre Jordan and 2 first round picks falls through because the Celtics wanted Bledsoe in return for Rivers? Rivers is leaving the Celtics regardless so why not make the trade? Rondo-Bradley-Green-Sullinger-Jordan would have been fun to watch, lots of young talent. Wonder what they do now with Pierce and Garnett.


----------



## F1X3R

Cam1 said:


> I don't get it. The deal to send Doc Rivers and Garnett to the Clippers for Deandre Jordan and 2 first round picks falls through because the Celtics wanted Bledsoe in return for Rivers? Rivers is leaving the Celtics regardless so why not make the trade? Rondo-Bradley-Green-Sullinger-Jordan would have been fun to watch, lots of young talent. Wonder what they do now with Pierce and Garnett.


The Celtics and Lakers love to try to screw people over in trades.


----------



## Cam1

The KG/Rivers trade was blocked because coaches can't be traded, so two days later Rivers is traded for a pick but any future deal involving KG to the Clippers will be blocked by Stern. NBA is such a joke sometimes.


----------



## Mousey9

Cleveland sure do love those Canadian power forwards.


----------



## The Patriot

Sad news for Celtics fans, sorry to break it to you guys but Paul Pierce and Kevin Garnett will be going to the Brooklyn Nets http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9429958/sources-boston-celtics-brook lyn-nets-agree-kevin-garnett-paul-pierce-deal

Brooklyn is going to pay 180 million dollars, 100 in salaries and 80 in luxury tax. And they may not even be better than the Bulls next season. The Nets might be the 4th seed.

As for the Celtics, I have to believe that they aren't done making moves, and must have something in the works with a potential sign and trade with another team, rumors of Josh Smith were going around the last few days. I think he may be a bit overrated, but he and Rondo are good friends, and having someone that Rondo gets along with would be important. They do need to focus on getting a coach in town as soon as possible to help sell potential players on why the should come play for the Celtics.


----------



## The Patriot

UNLV player Anthony Bennett becomes the first Canadian picked #1 overall in the NBA by The Cavs, Congratulations to him, as a Canadian that is exciting, love hearing about our young home grown talent, I'm happy for him, this is a move that will help Canadian basketball grow. 

Sixers hire Brett Brown as new head coach They also cleared up tons of cap space (now more than anyone in the entire NBA). They can sign whomever they want next season. Also, they get two first round picks next season, both probably lottery picks. They also get the best player in the draft. He was easily the #1 pick before his injury. 

I also like Michael Carter-Williams. He is not a great shooter but big and a good defender. Hinkie wants to rebuild and he is doing it masterfully honestly. The Sixers are in the best position they have been in for 20 years. Sure it might fail, but so could anything. Hindsight is always 20/20. For now, they are making great moves.


----------



## prisonofmind




----------



## The Patriot

The Celtics are getting Butler Coach Brad Stevens as their new head coach http://www.bostonglobe.com/sports/2...-team-coach/y7QIF5yp9DyTXqR99HfeIP/story.html wow he's only 36.


----------



## foe

Dwight Howard going to play with Harden, Parsons and Lin in Houston.

Asik might be out of Houston then.


----------



## Silent Ninja 88

foe said:


> Dwight Howard going to play with Harden, Parsons and Lin in Houston.
> 
> Asik might be out of Houston then.


Wonder what's going to happen with the Lakers now.


----------



## alvarez023

Same here i am NBA fanatic and i love lakers team however it seem that it is hard for them this year to be champion.


----------



## Cam1

Silent Ninja 88 said:


> Wonder what's going to happen with the Lakers now.


Try to out tank the Celtics for a chance at Wiggins.


----------



## MindOverMood

Wondered why there was no score for the Raptors game last night:lol


----------



## fm5827

Can't wait for the season to start especially that Bulls Heat game, just one more day.


----------



## scooby

MindOverMood said:


> Wondered why there was no score for the Raptors game last night:lol


Wow. I guess they are lucky no one got injured. There were no injuries, right?


----------



## Gavroche

Can't wait for tonight, not really interested in magic and pacers, but Bulls and Heat I'm excited for. Have a feeling Chicago is just going to steam roll Miami tonight.


----------



## cmed

Tonight 8)


----------



## newsflashmrwizard

Heat vs Bulls will be a good game. I'm excited for the Clippers playing the Lakers. Over all it should be an interesting season due to all the changes during off season. We shall see.


----------



## Cam1

Meh, I might watch a Celtics few games if there's nothing else on. Kelly Olynyk and Victor Faverani have looked promising. Will be interesting to see what Jeff Greene can do as the go to guy. Hopefully they can dump Wallace and Humphries so they can increase their chances at winning the lottery. This upcoming draft class is supposed to be stacked - though I don't see them being as bad as people around here are expecting. Won't be making the playoffs, but I could see them finishing around 10-11 in the conference.


----------



## ASB20

Let's do dis. Can't wait for Heat-Bulls.

Finally I can get over what happened in freakin' Game 6. New season, clean slate. Go Spurs Go ('cept we don't play tonight...boo...)


----------



## MindOverMood

scooby said:


> Wow. I guess they are lucky no one got injured. There were no injuries, right?


I don't think so.


----------



## fm5827

ASB20 said:


> Let's do dis. Can't wait for Heat-Bulls.
> 
> Finally I can get over what happened in freakin' Game 6. New season, clean slate. Go Spurs Go ('cept we don't play tonight...boo...)


So many people are counting out the Spurs again, saying they're too old for the last 5 years now and every year they're pretty much a 1 or 2 seed. So excited to see Kawhi this season, he could potentially be an all star.


----------



## SilentLyric

oh man watched the recap of the heats bulls game this morning. 

hurt to watch.


----------



## newsflashmrwizard

scooby said:


> Wow. I guess they are lucky no one got injured. There were no injuries, right?


lmao. I was wondering why that game got canceled.


----------



## Gavroche

How about the Lakers haha, they might not actually be as bad as people think.

I think it goes without saying that we are now entering the best sports time of the year. Baseball season is almost over, and I'm ecstatic about it, so now basketball and football are front and center without the bothersome mlb highlights on sportscenter.


----------



## Eimaj

*76ers!!!*


----------



## Mousey9

Life is starting to make sense again now that basketball season is back.


----------



## foe

Eimaj said:


> *76ers!!!*


I saw that stat line by Carter-Williams in his first NBA game with 22 points, 7 rebounds, 12 assists and 9 steals. That's gotta be one of the greatest debuts.


----------



## pati

infamous93 said:


> Life is starting to make sense again now that basketball season is back.


:yes:yes


----------



## scooby

infamous93 said:


> Life is starting to make sense again now that basketball season is back.


Lifes good once more. The clouds have parted and the sun is shining again.


----------



## pati

My Cavs <3 Mike Brown and his too tight glasses all over again. I luvs it.


----------



## ASB20

fm5827 said:


> So many people are counting out the Spurs again, saying they're too old for the last 5 years now and every year they're pretty much a 1 or 2 seed. So excited to see Kawhi this season, he could potentially be an all star.


Manu and Duncan are definitely getting older, particularly Manu - he's not as much "GINOBLEE" anymore, except on an occasional basis. But you're right about Kawhi, he's a developing beast - tonight against Memphis, he blocked a shot from behind on Prince, snatched it, dribbed by the entire Memphis team and dished it to Tiago Splitter for an easy layup. Just a beautiful sequence. The guy's still young; can't wait to see what he does.

But it's a long season. Hopefully the younger guys (Green, Patty Mills, etc) can step up more and more for the Spurs as time goes on like they did tonight.

Also, I second the props to Michael Carter-Williams. That was freakish talent on display against Miami tonight for the 6ers.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Victor is the next Walter McCarty.


----------



## foe

#1 Draft Pick Anthony Bennett of the Cleveland Cavaliers finally made his first NBA career shot. Took him 5 games. He's not getting many minutes like a #1 pick would be you'd expect him to make at least 1 bucket by now.


----------



## ASB20

I don't think Bennett was really a great choice for #1 overall. I woulda gone with Oladipo or McLemore, myself (even with MCW having that great first game.) That woulda allowed Dion Waiters to move to the bench for Cleveland, giving their second unit some scoring punch alongside Jarrett Jack and Andrew Bynum. Plus, Oladipo alongside Irving is frightening.

Right now, Bennett just clogs things alongside Bynum. He didn't impress me at UNLV as much of a floor-spacer in the vein of a Cody Zeller or whatnot...and Bynum, obviously, doesn't spread the floor much at all.


----------



## anonymid

Jeff Green, wow! What a finish!  :clap


----------



## pati

ASB20 said:


> I don't think Bennett was really a great choice for #1 overall. I woulda gone with Oladipo or McLemore, myself (even with MCW having that great first game.) That woulda allowed Dion Waiters to move to the bench for Cleveland, giving their second unit some scoring punch alongside Jarrett Jack and Andrew Bynum. Plus, Oladipo alongside Irving is frightening.
> 
> Right now, Bennett just clogs things alongside Bynum. He didn't impress me at UNLV as much of a floor-spacer in the vein of a Cody Zeller or whatnot...and Bynum, obviously, doesn't spread the floor much at all.


I'm not so impressed either.


----------



## Cam1

anonymid said:


> Jeff Green, wow! What a finish!  :clap


Whaaat? I left work and there were 3.6 seconds left and they were losing by 4. Just watched it... wow, awesome finish.


----------



## Cam1

Minnesota with 47 points in the first quarter against the Lakers :lol


----------



## scooby

mmmmm, that awesome Mavs comeback. How glorious!


----------



## Mousey9

Raptors are currently in 4th place in the conference with a 5-7 record because of how terrible the Atlantic division is.


----------



## prisonofmind

Heeaatt 3 pheat!


----------



## The Patriot

Jesus. Derrick Rose is out, Again? What's next he going to break his hand, how many times is this guy going to get injured in his career, all this hype about this was his come back and how he was going to get back to MVP status and now he's out indefinitely again and needs surgery. 

Even if this is a much faster healing and recovery than before its still annoying for Bulls fans and for a fan like myself of him in general to put our hopes into him coming back only to find out he's injured again. Sigh. 

I'm lucky if I can watch 1 or 2 Raptors games, usually they end up on TSN 2 I'm I'll watch the games but I prefer to really get into during the Playoffs. I still watch the regular season and watch the Raptors when I can but don't get heavily into it till the playoffs, I'll be really happy once the Raptors actually make the Playoffs.


----------



## ASB20

Toronto has a pretty good shot this year, assuming they don't blow up the team and go into tank-a-palooza like Utah, Milwaukee, and the like. Rudy Gay's a fine scorer, and DeRozan can have big nights too.

I dunno if that'll get them very far, but considering how weak much of the East is, well...they got a shot, especially if they stay atop the Atlantic (and with NY, Boston, Brooklyn, Philly...yikes...though I gotta think Brooklyn turns it around once they get their injuries past them. NY, no chance. Just an awful team that Tyson Chandler can't save.)


----------



## MrQuiet76

thank goodness the Raps are in the Titanic Division!!


----------



## ASB20

Gah. Darn Oklahoma City. Ruined San Antonio's 11-game win streak 

Also, I find it really weird that I pull for a team that's represented at ESPN with the moniker "SAS". It's _weird_ and entirely coincidental since I started pulling for the Spurs before I really got slammed with SA. Freaky ish.

Back to sports and off of my insane rambling.


----------



## fm5827

Something has to be done about the eastern conference its an absolute joke. I completely agree with Barkley, theres really only 2 good teams. Atlanta could be looking at a 3 seed this season and I don't think they'd be even close to the playoffs if they were in the west.


----------



## fm5827

ASB20 said:


> Gah. Darn Oklahoma City. Ruined San Antonio's 11-game win streak
> 
> Also, I find it really weird that I pull for a team that's represented at ESPN with the moniker "SAS". It's _weird_ and entirely coincidental since I started pulling for the Spurs before I really got slammed with SA. Freaky ish.
> 
> Back to sports and off of my insane rambling.


Must be awesome being a Spurs fan, they win and they're amazing to watch. I'm a Pistons fan and they lose and are horrible to watch, I'm pulling my hair out every game.


----------



## 337786

i love heat!!! so much


----------



## foe

Everybody is talking about how crappy the Atlantic Division but it's the entire Eastern Conference. Heat and Pacers are the only two teams above .500, while Washington Wizards are even at .500, and the rest just stinks.

Meanwhile in the West, they have 3 teams under .500 with Minny's record at 9-10 who can easily go above .500 if they do an Eastcoast swing.


----------



## fm5827

foe said:


> Everybody is talking about how crappy the Atlantic Division but it's the entire Eastern Conference. Heat and Pacers are the only two teams above .500, while Washington Wizards are even at .500, and the rest just stinks.
> 
> Meanwhile in the West, they have 3 teams under .500 with Minny's record at 9-10 who can easily go above .500 if they do an Eastcoast swing.


Yeah its at the point where maybe the NBA needs to do something about it. There are positives from it for me being a Pistons fan, even though we still aren't that good we have a pretty good chance for a 5-6 seed if we get things together.


----------



## foe

fm5827 said:


> Yeah its at the point where maybe the NBA needs to do something about it. There are positives from it for me being a Pistons fan, even though we still aren't that good we have a pretty good chance for a 5-6 seed if we get things together.


Pistons look scary, possibly EFC contenders in a year or two if they keep Drummond and Monroe (the new and better version of Big Ben Wallace/Sheed Wallace? ). They just need to build around those big guys.


----------



## ASB20

fm5827 said:


> Must be awesome being a Spurs fan, they win and they're amazing to watch. I'm a Pistons fan and they lose and are horrible to watch, I'm pulling my hair out every game.


It's been a fun ride. I thought the run was done back when San Antonio got knocked out in the first round by the Grizz a couple years back, but the Spurs have rebounded nicely since ('specially last year.)

I'm taking it cautious, though. Duncan will retire eventually; his knees can't last forever. One day Manu won't be Manu (he's already not 2005 or 2007 Manu anymore). One day Tony won't be the whirling dervish that he is.

'Til then, though, I'm trying to witness these guys do their thing. Gotta say, that '05 title game against the Pistons was one of the greats, too. Also, as someone mentioned, Drummond is a real beast. Your guys have some serious interior firepower in the paint at both ends with him and Monroe.


----------



## foe

Celtics went on an 18-1 run at MSG. Can't believe how terrible the Knicks are. Boston has the tendency to let the opposition make comebacks, so it's not over yet. 3 more quarters to go.

I hope Crawford can still get his minutes when Rondo returns. Turn him into the 6th Man and you'll have a good 2nd unit.


----------



## sacgirl88

I am a kings fan......


----------



## Mousey9

sacgirl88 said:


> I am a kings fan......


you have my condolences...especially after my Raptors suckered you guys into trading for Rudy


----------



## sacgirl88

Infamoose said:


> you have my condolences...especially after my Raptors suckered you guys into trading for Rudy


haha well Rudy actually played good so far in 2 games...the last game no one was shooting well. (Cousins was)


----------



## MindOverMood

Damian Lillard, that is all.


----------



## A name

Is anyone else having problems getting interested in the NBA this season? too many injuries, the East is a travesty, no storylines. Very dull season so far.


----------



## Toad Licker

MindOverMood said:


> Damian Lillard, that is all.


Quoted for truth!


----------



## Gavroche

Knicks beating Heat, a microscopic consolation in an otherwise disastrous season.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I started casually watching some NBA and I think I've developed feelings for the Golden State Warriors.


----------



## scooby

avoidobot3000 said:


> I started casually watching some NBA and I think I've developed feelings for the Golden State Warriors.


They are a pretty cute team. I don't blame ya.


----------



## Silent Ninja 88

Gavroche said:


> Knicks beating Heat, a microscopic consolation in an otherwise disastrous season.


lol Yeah, but the funny thing is, they still have a chance to get into the playoffs.


----------



## Nikola

Silent Ninja 88 said:


> lol Yeah, but the funny thing is, they still have a chance to get into the playoffs.


Unfortunately there is a big disbalance in quality between conferences. League really need to do something about that.


----------



## Thedood

Nikola said:


> Unfortunately there is a big disbalance in quality between conferences. League really need to do something about that.


I don't think anyone expected the Knicks and Nets to be this bad, and the Bulls lost Rose again and just traded Deng. That's three teams that were expected to be upper-echelon Easten Conference teams that have been dissapointing which is making the whole conference look awful. Alot of people were tauting on how the East was so much stronger this year before the season started.


----------



## adam4991

They should just do away with conferences and have it set up like the English premier league. Then at the end of the season the top 16 teams would make the playoffs


----------



## ASB20

Thedood said:


> I don't think anyone expected the Knicks and Nets to be this bad, and the Bulls lost Rose again and just traded Deng. That's three teams that were expected to be upper-echelon Easten Conference teams that have been dissapointing which is making the whole conference look awful. Alot of people were tauting on how the East was so much stronger this year before the season started.


I still think the Knicks, Nets, and maybe even Bulls will make the playoffs. The East is that bad.

Nets have been on a roll lately, and when D-Will gets back, I don't think there's any way they miss out on the playoffs - they might even make it to the second round as long as they're not the 7 or 8 seed (and given how bad the rest of the East is, they might even make it to 4 or 5, depending on how Atlanta and Toronto shake out). I can see them beating the likes of Washington, Atlanta (maybe not with Horford, idk) or Toronto.

Knicks...I mean, not good, but they still have Melo, Chandler's on the way back, and Amare, of all freaking people, is looking up all the sudden. There's no way they last long in the playoffs, even against the likes of Brooklyn or Toronto, but I still think they make it in. Heck, getting rid of JR Smith would probably make them better, a la the Rudy Gay deal with the Raps. Allows more time for Hardaway to do his thing (and he's a good rook.)

Chicago, well, who knows at this point. They're just a sink of bad luck, and their luck's just getting worse considering that Eastern teams from Detroit to Charlotte to Cleveland (even with freakin' Deng! Beating LA by 2 doesn't impress me, although admittedly it's still early) still aren't getting anywhere. Chicago's defense still is elite, after all.

Either way, East is a two-team conference this year, definitely. I really don't like Dan Gilbert, so I'm hoping the Cavaliers get the 7 or 8 seed and get annihilated (sorry, Cleveland fans...)


----------



## Buerhle

Trey Burke > Allen Iverson


----------



## foe

ASB20 said:


> I still think the Knicks, Nets, and maybe even Bulls will make the playoffs. The East is that bad.
> 
> Nets have been on a roll lately, and when D-Will gets back, I don't think there's any way they miss out on the playoffs - they might even make it to the second round as long as they're not the 7 or 8 seed (and given how bad the rest of the East is, they might even make it to 4 or 5, depending on how Atlanta and Toronto shake out). I can see them beating the likes of Washington, Atlanta (maybe not with Horford, idk) or Toronto.
> 
> Knicks...I mean, not good, but they still have Melo, Chandler's on the way back, and Amare, of all freaking people, is looking up all the sudden. There's no way they last long in the playoffs, even against the likes of Brooklyn or Toronto, but I still think they make it in. Heck, getting rid of JR Smith would probably make them better, a la the Rudy Gay deal with the Raps. Allows more time for Hardaway to do his thing (and he's a good rook.)
> 
> Chicago, well, who knows at this point. They're just a sink of bad luck, and their luck's just getting worse considering that Eastern teams from Detroit to Charlotte to Cleveland (even with freakin' Deng! Beating LA by 2 doesn't impress me, although admittedly it's still early) still aren't getting anywhere. Chicago's defense still is elite, after all.
> 
> Either way, East is a two-team conference this year, definitely. I really don't like Dan Gilbert, so I'm hoping the Cavaliers get the 7 or 8 seed and get annihilated (sorry, Cleveland fans...)


I think Washington and Toronto will be battling for #3 or #4 seeds. Raptors would have to hold onto the Atlantic to stay #3/#4.

I'm really high on Washington. 16-10 vs the East. Wall has played like the best PG in the East. Beal can get 20 any night. Ariza is a proven playoff player. Gortat, Nene and Booker will be a force in the paint; Gortat and Nene can shoot jumpers too. Webster is good off the bench. They'll go as far as Wall will get them, though.

I think I've seen enough of the Nets and Knicks that I wouldn't care if they miss the playoffs, so with fresh faces like the Wizards and Raptors, it makes the playoffs are little more exciting. I also want to see the Pistons in at #7 or #8 to play Miami or Indy because of Drummond/Monroe combo, along with Josh Smith and Jennings. They might make a good 1st round series.


----------



## ASB20

foe said:


> I think Washington and Toronto will be battling for #3 or #4 seeds. Raptors would have to hold onto the Atlantic to stay #3/#4.
> 
> I'm really high on Washington. 16-10 vs the East. Wall has played like the best PG in the East. Beal can get 20 any night. Ariza is a proven playoff player. Gortat, Nene and Booker will be a force in the paint; Gortat and Nene can shoot jumpers too. Webster is good off the bench. They'll go as far as Wall will get them, though.
> 
> I think I've seen enough of the Nets and Knicks that I wouldn't care if they miss the playoffs, so with fresh faces like the Wizards and Raptors, it makes the playoffs are little more exciting. I also want to see the Pistons in at #7 or #8 to play Miami or Indy because of Drummond/Monroe combo, along with Josh Smith and Jennings. They might make a good 1st round series.


I watched the end of the Wizards game today vs. Chicago (yeah, local broadcasting!) and I was impressed by their play style. They're solid, and the wings especially make good complements to Wall. He's undoubtedly their leader - with Rose out and Rondo still coming back, he probably is the best point in the East - but the shooters like Ariza and Webster (not to mention Beal) can do a lot of good for that team.

I think Washington needs to firm up inside, however. Nene's good, but Gortat's...iffy. Decet defender, but the team lacks an enforcer inside. If they end up playing the likes of Indy in the playoffs in a potential second round, I'd see them just getting smashed by the likes of Hibbert.

As for Detroit, I'd love to see them play Miami. Hibs would be a load for Drummond and Monroe to handle, but the Heat lack serious interior presence, and the only two ways I can see to really beat the Heat in a series are with that presence or with seriously athletic/fast point guard play (a la Russell Westbrook or Tony Parker, guys who make a living driving into the paint with penetration). Detroit at least has that first part down, and while I can't see them beating the Heat obviously, they could make it a good first round series, I think.

Against Indy, though, I think they'd be taken to the woodshed. Indy seems more vulnerable on the perimeter (George Hill's serviceable as a point, but not all that great...and I have questions about Lance Stephenson, even though Born Ready's done well this year), but Detroit's perimeter play is lackluster at best on both ends. Jennings is...hot and cold.


----------



## MindOverMood

For those those who haven't seen it, especially the Raptors fans.


----------



## foe

This season's Slam Dunk contest has 3 All-Stars; George, Wall and Lillard.

Ross(last season's Slam Dunk champ), Barnes and McLemore round out the 6 contestants.


----------



## ASB20

foe said:


> This season's Slam Dunk contest has 3 All-Stars; George, Wall and Lillard.
> 
> Ross(last season's Slam Dunk champ), Barnes and McLemore round out the 6 contestants.


It's finally decent for a change. It might be the best Dunk Contest since JaVale McGee got robbed by Kia.

Ross is the guy to beat, though. That dunk he dropped on Kenneth Faried was apocalyptic.


----------



## Buerhle

I don't know. The slam dunk contest is wierd to me, I hope to see high lights of it. But I also get a little worried that it's going to be incredibly boring also, or just suck.


----------



## fm5827

Yeah I've never really found the dunk contest all that appealing really, like the rest of all star weekend. I guess its just because the competitiveness isn't there like in actual games.


----------



## ASB20

LeBron just does not stop with the ridiculous highlights.

Anyone see his dagger from tonight against Golden State? He doesn't even flinch. Just an ice cold shot from behind the arc.


----------



## scooby

Lebron is such a beast. Good D on him by Iggy, but James is just amazing. Poor Warriors fans.


----------



## NoHobbies

I hope Nash and Carter retire after this year. Maybe Garnett as well.


----------



## anxiousmofo

NoHobbies said:


> I hope Nash and Carter retire after this year. Maybe Garnett as well.


Do not put Vince in this category :no he is still contibuting well for Dallas, ~12pts/4reb/3as in less than 25 minutes is all the contribution you would expect from veteran like him. Not only that, he also is a factor in clutch/late-game situations.

Unlike KG whos production dipped drastically in Jersey, not to mention Nash who cannot play more than 20 games in a season.


----------



## cmed

I'd love to see the Clippers win a championship. A clippers/Nets Finals would be awesome (though very unlikely.)


----------



## skys

rockets  It will be entertaining to see if they can put up with the intensity of playoff games that go the distance


----------



## NoHobbies

How long will Phil Jackson with the Knicks last? 2 years? 3 years?


----------



## NoHobbies

anxiousmofo said:


> Do not put Vince in this category :no he is still contibuting well for Dallas, ~12pts/4reb/3as in less than 25 minutes is all the contribution you would expect from veteran like him. Not only that, he also is a factor in clutch/late-game situations.
> 
> Unlike KG whos production dipped drastically in Jersey, not to mention Nash who cannot play more than 20 games in a season.


It feels like his prime was so long ago though. His prime came as the same time as Kidds, Iversons, and actually before the Nash and Garnett prime.


----------



## ASB20

Man, I hope Garnett leaves. I hate that punk.

I respect Nash, but dude's just out of gas now. He's costing the Lakers a buncha dough, and considering that the team likely won't be in prime position until after the '15 free agency period, Nash's best bet is to ride off into the sunset. Guy's a legendary passer and PG, but eventually time catches up. 

Vince, though...he's got time. Still a solid contributor.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Thedood

^ Is that Calichick quote real life?


----------



## Arbre

Has this been posted in the thread before?


----------

